# Cryptocurrency



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So I need advise on cryptocurrency :whistling:

I use localbitcoins to pay for my drugs as I found it easy to pay for thing on bitcoins.

I think price will rise on bitcoin and other cryptos and want to start to put money on it.

Want to know



best crypto exchange or one you use.


Best wallet or one you use.


How you do it


Best place to buy


@Oioi @Lifesizepenguin@dann19900@Fina@Forex@StretchyBell@Alvin

Help a brother out :thumb


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm keeping my eyes on this, read a few articles, that crypto is going higher next year!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Imy79 said:


> I'm keeping my eyes on this, read a few articles, that crypto is going higher next year!


 bought anything yet ?


----------



## Forex (Jun 18, 2017)

1 - Bittrex I find the best to use

2 - Trezor

3 - Buy bitcoin, send to exchange, trade for other coins. Or.. Buy bitcoin, wait, sell for higher price in future!!

4 - LocalBitCoins is the easiest and has the most payment options, If you pay by bank transfer the commison they charge is low. Paying by cash and they will charge much more. Coinbase is easy but low limits


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> So I need advise on cryptocurrency :whistling:
> 
> I use localbitcoins to pay for my drugs as I found it easy to pay for thing on bitcoins.
> 
> ...


 Good plan mate.

1. I use coinbase to buy bitcoin outright then transfer to exchange or wallet but havent done it since i started as i keep making money lol.

Best exchanges are bittrex and kraken. Kraken allows you to actually withsraw cash to euro. Bittrex better for trading.

2. Best wallet, i dunno really i use electrum mostly but any bitcoin wallet you can turn offline is fine, just keep your private key written down in a safe.

3. Easy enough sign up to coinbase, and buy then send to wallet. Or sign up to kraken exchange get verified by id then buy btc.

4. As above coinbase is easiest but there are other bitcoin sellers.

Good luck son


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Money loves peace and quiet. Recently, it is loud about bitcoin now and just wait until speculation breaks


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> bought anything yet ?


 No, I been one of those, thinking it will crash!. But few reputable articles saying its going to go up


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Imy79 said:


> No, I been one of those, thinking it will crash!. But few reputable articles saying its going to go up


 Like everything. No one knows.

Play with what you can afford to lose.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

empzb said:


> Like everything. No one knows.
> 
> Play with what you can afford to lose.


 of course, always invest in what you can afford to lose. Its all speculation, that's what your betting on, you cannot forget this.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> So I need advise on cryptocurrency :whistling:
> 
> I use localbitcoins to pay for my drugs as I found it easy to pay for thing on bitcoins.
> 
> ...


 I'm fairly new to crypto myself only bought my first bitcoin last week lol(on your recommendation I might add), iv been reading on it for a few years though as it's always interested me.

i tried Coinbase a while back but the limits on new accounts is pretty low and I didn't want to wait 30 days,

bought through local bitcoins I think I paid about £200 over the odds but was done and dusted in about 5 mins and because of all the activity this past week iv made that back.

im looking into exchanges at the moment cos I wanna get involved with a few other coins so can't really comment on them.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Also as has been said only put in what you can afford to lose nothings garunteed


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Imy79 said:


> No, I been one of those, thinking it will crash!. But few reputable articles saying its going to go up


 we cant know for sure. i believe it will dip again quite heavily but by this time next year its gonna be upwards of 20k


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

empzb said:


> Like everything. No one knows.
> 
> Play with what you can afford to lose.


 very good advice.

dont know f'all about bitcon, but it seems too good to be true? And often things that are too good come crashing down in the end.


----------



## TrenGiant (Nov 28, 2017)

Kraken.com

Sepa wire transfer from your bank account to the exchange, the fees is basically only the currency conversion from the bank and 15 gbp. Then you can buy BTC or whatever coins you want.

As for storage, you can keep them on the exchange wallet or send them to a hardware wallet. Ledger Nano is basically one of the best in the industry.


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

I've also looked into buying bitcoin as I've read articles saying that it will continue rising. I think one bitcoin is £7900. 2 months ago it was £4300!!

Mad to think you could buy it for £100 a few years ago... how gutting is that!

Edit - @TrenGiant @Lifesizepenguin @Forex @Alvin @Frandeman

What are your thoughts on LiteCoin? $7 at the start of April now its at $93! Surely with all this hype around buying bit coin and the new interest in crypto trading this will continue to rise? In my opinion people who are looking to invest and make money through trading will look at other currencies. Bitcoin is abit pricey now. Being new to it I don't think I will be buy one bitcoin at £8k!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DC116 said:


> I've also looked into buying bitcoin as I've read articles saying that it will continue rising. I think one bitcoin is £7900. 2 months ago it was £4300!!
> 
> Mad to think you could buy it for £100 a few years ago... how gutting is that!
> 
> ...


 I have some litecoin to test the water. People see it as the silver to bitcoins gold. It's just a keep it and see. I won't be fussed if it doesn' grow with the amount I have. Bitcoin I'd be up, but the massive spike in price worries me.


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

empzb said:


> I have some litecoin to test the water. People see it as the silver to bitcoins gold. It's just a keep it and see. I won't be fussed if it doesn' grow with the amount I have. Bitcoin I'd be up, but the massive spike in price worries me.


 Ive read a few articles saying that they think Bitcoin will continue to grow going into 2018. I'm tempted to buy a portion of 1 BTC but I am worried it will crash. Litecoin on the other hand may continue to grow slowly with the new 'hype' surrounding BTC. What price did you buy LTC?

Just reading through this article - I think LTC will be another BTC in a few years.

*
Bitcoin Rival?
*

The cryptocurrency market was in a state of buzz Thursday after The Motley Fool ran a compelling story about Litecoin's potential to overtake bitcoin.

Litecoin's price trajectory since the start of the year has largely mirrored the broader cryptocurrency market. However, its exposure hasn't come anywhere near bitcoin's or some of the other leading altcoins. According to Motley Fool writer Sean Williams, this has more to do with creator Charles Lee taking a back seat in the development of the token. Recent developments suggest Lee is now ready to put his full weight behind the project.

"Litecoin certainly has what it takes to give bitcoin a run for its (virtual) money," Williams said. "Recently, Litecoin completed the highly anticipated SegWit upgrade, which has been critical in improving the capacity of its blockchain, hastening settlement times, and reducing the costs to process transactions. Doing so should help attract businesses and, perhaps, investors."

It didn't take long for the Litecoin Foundation to temper expectations about the coin's potential. In a Nov. 29 tweet, the Foundation said it doesn't believe its cryptocurrency is the biggest competitor for bitcoin. It also reiterated its focus on transaction processing.

"Bitcoin and Litecoin will have different focuses. Litecoin will definitely focus more on payments," the tweet said.

Despite vastly different market caps, bitcoin and Litecoin share many similarities. Both algorithms put a hard cap on the number of coins that can be created. They're also much older than the latest wave of altcoins sweeping the market. Whereas bitcoin was created in 2009, Litecoin came on to the scene in 2011.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

DC116 said:


> Ive read a few articles saying that they think Bitcoin will continue to grow going into 2018. I'm tempted to buy a portion of 1 BTC but I am worried it will crash. Litecoin on the other hand may continue to grow slowly with the new 'hype' surrounding BTC. What price did you buy LTC?
> 
> Just reading through this article - I think LTC will be another BTC in a few years.
> 
> ...


 Yes. Ltc seems more useable from what I've read.

I paid 71 per coin when btc was hovering around 5k. Then when btc dropped to 3k Ltc dropped to 30s so I heard (not monitoring though just have them in a pot to see how they fare in 5 years)


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

empzb said:


> Yes. Ltc seems more useable from what I've read.
> 
> I paid 71 per coin when btc was hovering around 5k. Then when btc dropped to 3k Ltc dropped to 30s so I heard (not monitoring though just have them in a pot to see how they fare in 5 years)


 




take a look at this mate :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ethereum :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So I want to buy £500

£250 bitcoins

£250 ethereum

Where will I get best price ?

Is it a big difference from one to other ?


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> So I want to buy £500
> 
> £250 bitcoins
> 
> ...


 I couldn't comment on where to buy... I read yesterday that coinbase have disabled purchases of Bitcoin and Litecoin at the moment. (read this a few times)

maybe one of the other guys can comment on where to buy? I haven't started trading yet so I would like to see peoples comments


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

DC116 said:


> I couldn't comment on where to buy... I read yesterday that coinbase have disabled purchases of Bitcoin and Litecoin at the moment. (read this a few times)
> 
> maybe one of the other guys can comment on where to buy? I haven't started trading yet so I would like to see peoples comments


 Coinbase had some issues yesterday, which a lot of people are saying is the reason bitcoin dropped 20% in an hour.

I still managed to buy 25 of them yesterday afternoon but it has gone offline again today. Up 20% since i bought yesterday afternoon.


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

Denied said:


> Coinbase had some issues yesterday, which a lot of people are saying is the reason bitcoin dropped 20% in an hour.
> 
> I still managed to buy 25 of them yesterday afternoon but it has gone offline again today. Up 20% since i bought yesterday afternoon.


 Invested at a good time then mate. Hopefully they will continue to climb :thumb

How long have you been trading for @Denied? Must be a while, buying 25 BTC's... Or you have a big set of balls :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Forex said:


> 1 - Bittrex I find the best to use
> 
> 2 - Trezor
> 
> ...


 Exactly this. I need add nothing.

Trezor are absolutely top dog storage wise. Bittrex is perfectly functional and can be cough cough "convinced" easily to get a decent withdrawal limit.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> Coinbase had some issues yesterday, which a lot of people are saying is the reason bitcoin dropped 20% in an hour.
> 
> I still managed to buy 25 of them yesterday afternoon but it has gone offline again today. Up 20% since i bought yesterday afternoon.


 You bought 25 btc?


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

So how do you get your money from cypto to your bank account? I hear that some banks don't accept it. Would you need to set up a new account with a new bank just to play with the market? Seems like a one way money lane.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oioi said:


> You bought 25 btc?


 That'd cost about £20m wouldn't it?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

sen said:


> That'd cost about £20m wouldn't it?


 25x £8000 isn't 20m mate


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BioSynth said:


> So how do you get your money from cypto to your bank account? I hear that some banks don't accept it. Would you need to set up a new account with a new bank just to play with the market? Seems like a one way money lane.


 You sell it don't you? That Coinbase thing you can buy and sell.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

This intrigues me...

https://www.coindesk.com/paying-rent-crypto-app-tenants-adds-btc-ltc-eth/

With it being so volatile you could pay 900 but within days it be with 700 or 1100 (for example).


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

BioSynth said:


> So how do you get your money from cypto to your bank account? I hear that some banks don't accept it. Would you need to set up a new account with a new bank just to play with the market? Seems like a one way money lane.


 You can either withdraw straight to your bank,withdraw through PayPal, go to a cash machine or use your btc debit card.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Oioi said:


> 25x £8000 isn't 20m mate


 Still! I doubt he's spent £2000000 either.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

empzb said:


> This intrigues me...
> 
> https://www.coindesk.com/paying-rent-crypto-app-tenants-adds-btc-ltc-eth/
> 
> With it being so volatile you could pay 900 but within days it be with 700 or 1100 (for example).


 the app will convert any digital currency sent as payment into U.S. dollars


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Plant is to put £500 every month

Keep it there for 2 years looking for the coin that will give me more money .


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

sen said:


> Still! I doubt he's spent £2000000 either.


 He could easily sign a message with his key to remove doubt


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Plant is to put £500 every month
> 
> Keep it there for 2 years looking for the coin that will give me more money .


 None are ever likely to rival btc in direct value now


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Oioi said:


> You bought 25 btc?


 I wish, 25 lite.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> I wish, 25 lite.


 Strong coin still. Likely to last the sands of time I'd say. Unfortunately sold my LTC a while back.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

To the people asking how to get it into the bank..... I'd generally ask why? The only upside I see is a bank transfer to buy a house. Everything else can go on my debit card or be done cash into account no worries.

Buying a house is the only bit I've not worked out. Not mad to hope I can pay btc one day


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

empzb said:


> This intrigues me...
> 
> https://www.coindesk.com/paying-rent-crypto-app-tenants-adds-btc-ltc-eth/
> 
> With it being so volatile you could pay 900 but within days it be with 700 or 1100 (for example).


 Just been watching the BTC chart. 10 minutes ago it was sitting at $9011 now its $9200. Easy money if you want small profits!!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Frandeman

Get yourself a trezor or a ledger storage device. Learn or ask how to store your restoration keys safely to avoid painful losses.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> None are ever likely to rival btc in direct value now


 Ethereum ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Ethereum ?


 My opinion is ETH won't put perform btc.

When I started saving eth was £170~ btc £2000

Nothing apart from a lucky ICO will earn better money. YouTube is your friend. YouTube and hours of research.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> My opinion is ETH won't put perform btc.
> 
> Nothing apart from a lucky ICO will earn better money. YouTube is your friend. YouTube and hours of research.


 I'm on it bro :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm on it bro :thumb


 Coinmastery

Boxmining

Datadash

Crypto lark

Crypt0

Ivan on tech

Tone vays

Jimmy song

The chart guys

All good channels


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Donations

1Kb3ojf5cuaHePni1gyWDg88tynQdQqXqo


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

Oioi said:


> My opinion is ETH won't put perform btc.
> 
> Nothing apart from a lucky ICO will earn better money. YouTube is your friend. YouTube and hours of research.


 That's all ive been doing today. Had a day off work and have watched youtube all day. Read up on different articles and watching the charts.

IMO LTC will do well in 2018. For the short term I think itll do well, maybe make a few hundred pound. Long term I think it will follow BTC (5+ years)


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DC116 said:


> That's all ive been doing today. Had a day off work and have watched youtube all day. Read up on different articles and watching the charts.
> 
> IMO LTC will do well in 2018. For the short term I think itll do well, maybe make a few hundred pound. Long term I think it will follow BTC (5+ years)


 The way I see it..... Every day btc becomes more and more a store of wealth than a small level currency. LTC would be the perfect coin for daily use with some privacy upgrades like dash, zec and xmr


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

Oioi said:


> The way I see it..... Every day btc becomes more and more a store of wealth than a small level currency. LTC would be the perfect coin for daily use with some privacy upgrades like dash, zec and xmr


 Do you not think LTC will become more popular due to the lower fees and faster transaction times?

I'm still learning at the moment so its just speculation... just like everyone else though, I suppose.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DC116 said:


> That's all ive been doing today. Had a day off work and have watched youtube all day. Read up on different articles and watching the charts.
> 
> IMO LTC will do well in 2018. For the short term I think itll do well, maybe make a few hundred pound. Long term I think it will follow BTC (5+ years)


 Been doing that all week late at night ...

Subscribe to some channels and fall at sleep listening to those cu**s


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

DC116 said:


> Reason coinbase is down is because so many people buying at same time


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

More people buy in

Value only can go up ?


----------



## DC116 (Nov 4, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> Been doing that all week late at night ...
> 
> Subscribe to some channels and fall at sleep listening to those cu**s


 I don't think my mrs will be too happy with that :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DC116 said:


> Do you not think LTC will become more popular due to the lower fees and faster transaction times?
> 
> I'm still learning at the moment so its just speculation... just like everyone else though, I suppose.


 Btc would still be a 10 min block time if it didn't get spammed to death. It'll be interesting to see how Ltc coped with such spamming traffic. One coin I think yes will become a daily use cash coin..... Which that is I'm not sure


----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

BioSynth said:


> So how do you get your money from cypto to your bank account? I hear that some banks don't accept it. Would you need to set up a new account with a new bank just to play with the market? Seems like a one way money lane.


 I've never had problems with a bank transfer, you only need to be verified, paypal, deposit, cash, and transfer bank should not be a problem


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lewis80 said:


> I've never had problems with a bank transfer, you only need to be verified, paypal, deposit, cash, and transfer bank should not be a problem


 What you use? Coinbase?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Lewis80 (Sep 6, 2017)

Frandeman said:


> What you use? Coinbase?


 sorry bro, I did not mention that of course I was talking about BitC. I never had a transfer problem, only what made me a little nervous when I wanted to buy, sometimes BitC sellers ask too many documents for verification


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Wish I knew what the f**k you lot were talking about.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

So I bought my first bitcoins

Payed £1000 on local bitcoins got £980

Put that on offline wallet

Joined coinbase £50 a week to start to trade and get use to this.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> So I bought my first bitcoins
> 
> Payed £1000 on local bitcoins got £980
> 
> ...


 Wise move


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

DC116 said:


> I've also looked into buying bitcoin as I've read articles saying that it will continue rising. I think one bitcoin is £7900. 2 months ago it was £4300!!
> 
> Mad to think you could buy it for £100 a few years ago... how gutting is that!
> 
> ...


 I said bitcoin was a bit pricey when it hit 1k. Wish id bought ten back then. :lol:

I bought litecoin wheb it was 7 dollars and i made a good amount of prifit on it.

Essentually if you buy any of the "blue chip" currencies (bitcoin, litecoin, ethereum, litecoin, iota etc) will raise in value essentially so just buy and hold.

You also dont need to buy a whole bitcoin, so if you dont have enough for a while one i wouldnt worry.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ill buy when is low

ill sell when is high :whistling:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> ill buy when is low
> 
> ill sell when is high :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Wish I knew what the f**k you lot were talking about.


 Fear not ....it's fair to say the ' establishment' will be happy to see the sheeple came a running. we should just return to the Bradbury pound :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Fear not ....it's fair to say the ' establishment' will be happy to see the sheeple came a running. we should just return to the Bradbury pound :lol:


 Do you invest Skye?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sams said:


> Do you invest Skye?


 Yes but not bitcoin...


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes but not bitcoin...


 Individual shares or managed funds, EFT's etc? Which ones out of curiosity


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Currently breeding my gen3 swift's hahahaha


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Fear not ....it's fair to say the ' establishment' will be happy to see the sheeple came a running. we should just return to the Bradbury pound :lol:


 What's brought old iron kecks over here? Get ye sen some bitcoin!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

The kitten thing is confusing the s**t out of me


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Frandeman

How much profit you made so far?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

gycraig said:


> The kitten thing is confusing the s**t out of me


 What don't you get?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @Frandeman
> 
> How much profit you made so far?


 £55 a day just sitting there..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This month I'll just watch


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> This month I'll just watch


 And keep adding ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> And keep adding ?


 Yep

Keeping one eye on things

Still new for me :thumb


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Oioi said:


> What don't you get?


 Do you actually fcuk cats?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Frandeman ill buy your share of a bitcoin for 1100


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Frandeman ill buy your share of a bitcoin for 1100


 f**k off get your own


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

This is getting a bit silly now. 5% up in an hour.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Denied said:


> This is getting a bit silly now. 5% up in an hour.


 10k seems a distant memory and now 20k this year is looking possible lol


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Alvin said:


> 10k seems a distant memory and now 20k this year is looking possible lol


 This time next year, we'll be millionaires.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alvin said:


> 10k seems a distant memory and now 20k this year is looking possible lol


 And to think I've a £10 bet with someone who thinks it'll be 0-3k in January ahahahahaha


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Oioi said:


> And to think I've a £10 bet with someone who thinks it'll be 0-3k in January ahahahahaha


 That would be nice to scoop up a few coins lol, I'm hoping for another correction sometime soon.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

There is going to be a big correction soon imo


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Bought my first last night, using bittylicious, paid £37 for 0.003, using electrum wallet, what I don't get is why if I went to buy 0.003 now on bittylicious using the same method it only costs £35 odd when it's meant to have risen over night


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Is it even worth bothering putting something silly like a tenner in just to get a feel for it?


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Is it even worth bothering putting something silly like a tenner in just to get a feel for it?


 I think so just to get a feel for it, although like mine it appears to now be cheaper for me to buy the same amount that's it was last night despite rising in price


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Haven't read much of this thread which are the best exchange and wallets for a newbie to start with.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

I'd be happy with anything if it's giving me a return.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> So I want to buy £500
> 
> £250 bitcoins
> 
> ...


 Not really no. Just get it from anywhere and hold it


----------



## Forex (Jun 18, 2017)

Who is buying btc at $15,000??? Absolutely insane run but I feel we must be close to the end.....!!! Or it is just the beginning?!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone use block chain?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Forex said:


> Who is buying btc at $15,000??? Absolutely insane run but I feel we must be close to the end.....!!! Or it is just the beginning?!


 Dropped back down from its peak. Sitting in a service station, waiting for the traffic to die down, pondering whether to sell and wait until it settles again.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Anyone use block chain?


 Only used Bitcoin to buy something once but I used blockchain to buy the BTC

Had £4~ left in my wallet, just checked and it's up to £16 lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Only used Bitcoin to buy something once but I used blockchain to buy the BTC
> 
> Had £4~ left in my wallet, just checked and it's up to £16 lol


 Trying to use it now but just getting errors from the app


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Trying to use it now but just getting errors from the app


 Yea same, it let me in a couple hours ago but is complaining of no internet connection now, or just some error


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Cypionate said:


> Yea same, it let me in a couple hours ago but is complaining of no internet connection now, or just some error


 Got through but now saying payment rejected due to an automatic risk evaluation :confused1:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Got through but now saying payment rejected due to an automatic risk evaluation :confused1:


 They must be having server problems, it's let me in too after a long login wait but it won't show my balance

Maybe the automatic risk evaluation is if they are having server problems they don't allow payments in case they are lost?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Was going to invest 15k when they were 8k a coin

Would he 14k up in two months.

Scared I've missed the hype but can't resist anymore

Going to invest 2.5k tonight


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I said bitcoin was a bit pricey when it hit 1k. Wish id bought ten back then. :lol:
> 
> I bought litecoin wheb it was 7 dollars and i made a good amount of prifit on it.
> 
> ...


 What made you choose litecoin over the rest?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Where are people buying from?

prices on local bitcoin are a piss take atm


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Alvin said:


> Where are people buying from?
> 
> prices on local bitcoin are a piss take atm


 Holding them all in coinbase at the moment. Fees are a bit pricey but has a phone app, so can sell everything straight away, if its looking like its all going wrong.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Such a surge that no where is working for me


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Alvin said:


> Where are people buying from?
> 
> prices on local bitcoin are a piss take atm


 £1000 I payed £980

Where are you looking?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Devil said:


> What made you choose litecoin over the rest?


 Because its the code of bitcoin however its got better tech behind it.

transaction times are faster, and fees are far lower than bitcoin. Also they lead the way with segwit and the lightening network. At the time ltc was very promising. It still is but its a long hold.

Other cryptocurrencies were much newer and less established in terms of function. I went with it and it paid off.

I was also in iota at around 0.80 dollars and it went from 1 to 5 dollars this week. Ive sold that however.

Whats your preference?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Because its the code of bitcoin however its got better tech behind it.
> 
> transaction times are faster, and fees are far lower than bitcoin. Also they lead the way with segwit and the lightening network. At the time ltc was very promising. It still is but its a long hold.
> 
> ...


 I'm stuck between LTC for the reasons you've given and something is drawing me to ripple.

I'm investing £1k in one of them tonight, so stuck. Might put £1k in each and just hold very long term. They are figures I can deal with losing.

Avoiding bitcoin because I just cannot see it maintaining this surge, I feel it will crash (everyone says that i know) and I'll maybe buy in then, but I have said this to myself at 5k, 8k, and 10k and proven wrong everytime - Monday might be make or break.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

So, easiest way to sell BTC?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> So, easiest way to sell BTC?


 Same place you bought it


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Because its the code of bitcoin however its got better tech behind it.
> 
> transaction times are faster, and fees are far lower than bitcoin. Also they lead the way with segwit and the lightening network. At the time ltc was very promising. It still is but its a long hold.
> 
> ...


 Where did you buy your iota from? I'm not sure the best place to buy it.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> £1000 I payed £980
> 
> Where are you looking?


 Iv been looking on local bitcoins but they're asking £2000 above the actual coin price


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Where did you buy your iota from? I'm not sure the best place to buy it.


 I bought some last week on Bitfinex not many exchanges have them.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Same place you bought it


 I bought via Coinify within Blockchain wallet.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Kill Kcal said:


> So, easiest way to sell BTC?


 In person for cash


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

300% growth since my first investment


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

Oioi said:


> 300% growth since my first investment


 Closer to 90000% since I first did.... how I wish I still had over 50 bitcoins :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone think litecoin is a better long term investment at this stage?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Anyone think litecoin is a better long term investment at this stage?


 More profit to be made on 2018

Got litecoin and dash yesterday with bitcoin profits


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> More profit to be made on 2018
> 
> Got litecoin and dash yesterday with bitcoin profits


 I've stuck £50 on BTC this morning through coinbase


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I've stuck £50 on BTC this morning through coinbase


 And it's done nothing but crash since lol


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> And it's done nothing but crash since lol


 Which wallet and provider you using pal?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Bailed out of bit coin this morning and bought 39litecoins :thumb although had lost 600quid worth from it's peak already and possibly should have sold my lite an hour ago.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

dmsknk said:


> Which wallet and provider you using pal?


 Coinbase


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Have the network fees increased dramatically on coinbase?? Usually its £2 or around there.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

chezzer said:


> Have the network fees increased dramatically on coinbase?? Usually its £2 or around there.
> 
> View attachment 147922


 Yeah you get stung for using bit coin. One of the advantages of lite.

Edit - don't think its coinbase that have increased there fees, rather that's what it now costs for a bit coin transaction plus there cut.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

absolute ridiculous. Just cost me £110 to send over £93. Will i have better luck looking for a new exchange. The market im using only accepts BTC unfortunately.

Also quick Q:

When sending money from an offline wallet to another wallet are there fees? Im guessing there will be a fee just wondering how it works and is handled if there is no overhead such as coinbase

update: Ended up taking another £3 when it finally transferred over. Defo gonna look elsewhere.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

chezzer said:


> absolute ridiculous. Just cost me £110 to send over £93. Will i have better luck looking for a new exchange. The market im using only accepts BTC unfortunately.
> 
> Also quick Q:
> 
> When sending money from an offline wallet to another wallet are there fees? Im guessing there will be a fee just wondering how it works and is handled if there is no overhead such as coinbase


 0.2 % transfers


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> 0.2 % transfers


 Thats insane, defo gonna switch it up.

So i need to open up an offline wallet then purchase bitcoins on local bitcoin then transfer them over to my wallet?

Cant keep payin coinbase fees, ill have no MDMA left


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

There's always some kind of transaction fee as it determines how quickly the transfer is confirmed.


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

cheapest btc on there is £12,350

Thats £500 more than coinbase


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

chezzer said:


> Thats insane, defo gonna switch it up.
> 
> So i need to open up an offline wallet then purchase bitcoins on local bitcoin then transfer them over to my wallet?
> 
> Cant keep payin coinbase fees, ill have no MDMA left


 2% transfer

Exodus wallet

Buy local bitcoins


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

DaveC said:


> There's always some kind of transaction fee as it determines how quickly the transfer is confirmed.


 Yes but over 12 percent on coinbase is getting tedious


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> 2% transfer
> 
> Exodus wallet
> 
> Buy local bitcoins


 ok mate ive almost set all this up now. so much from localbitcoin then transfer to exodus wallet or do they transfer them straight to the wallet when purchasing. Then theres a fee when transferring from exodus to another wallet of 2 percent correct?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Forex said:


> Who is buying btc at $15,000??? Absolutely insane run but I feel we must be close to the end.....!!! Or it is just the beginning?!


 Problem is we thought that at 2k lol then 5k


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Denied said:


> Bailed out of bit coin this morning and bought 39litecoins :thumb although had lost 600quid worth from it's peak already and possibly should have sold my lite an hour ago.


 40% up since last 24 h


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Coinbase


 I've avoided Coinbase as I see you can't transfer GBP in, bought mine on bittylicious with electrum wallet, gonna start using bittybot tho as this shows a good comparison of the prices available at any given time.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What is the best website to buy litecoins on? And will I need to get a wallet from somewhere else? Cheers.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

chezzer said:


> absolute ridiculous. Just cost me £110 to send over £93. Will i have better luck looking for a new exchange. The market im using only accepts BTC unfortunately.
> 
> Also quick Q:
> 
> ...


 A small cut of your coin will be taken by the network, when you transfer your coins. Say you transfer 1 coin, it will cost you 1.1 coin to send, or you can select recipient pays fees, 0.9 coins will arrive at the other end. (values for explanation purposes only, fees will be a lot less than .1)


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> What is the best website to buy litecoins on? And will I need to get a wallet from somewhere else? Cheers.


 Don't know about buying them, as I mined most of mine and what I did buy I bought on coinbase.

If you don't want the expense of a hardware wallet, you can download litecore wallet, will take a long time to sync first time and use a lot of hard disk space. but easy to use and low transaction fees, cost me 0.0125 of a lite, to send 20 coins.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Sold all my lite this morning, missed the peak but still up 1200quid in 24hours so can't complain.


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> So I bought my first bitcoins
> 
> Payed £1000 on local bitcoins got £980
> 
> ...


 what off line wallet did you use


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Allyb said:


> what off line wallet did you use


 Im using Electrum, which I believe is an offline


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Coinbase keeps telling me it can't verify my account after multiple attempts at taking a photo using my webcam and phone. I don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong or coinbase.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Coinbase keeps telling me it can't verify my account after multiple attempts at taking a photo using my webcam and phone. I don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong or coinbase.


 Too fu**ing ugly for this game


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Coinbase keeps telling me it can't verify my account after multiple attempts at taking a photo using my webcam and phone. I don't know if it's something I'm doing wrong or coinbase.


 It's probably your Web cam mate.

Not used to filming above the waist


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> It's probably your Web cam mate.
> 
> Not used to filming above the waist


 You mean I'm not supposed to send them a video of me cracking one off? Maybe that's where I'm going wrong then.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Anyone think litecoin is a better long term investment at this stage?


 Nope



Denied said:


> Yeah you get stung for using bit coin. One of the advantages of lite.
> 
> Edit - don't think its coinbase that have increased there fees, rather that's what it now costs for a bit coin transaction plus there cut.


 The transaction fee is byte based



chezzer said:


> absolute ridiculous. Just cost me £110 to send over £93. Will i have better luck looking for a new exchange. The market im using only accepts BTC unfortunately.
> 
> Also quick Q:
> 
> ...


 It's the fees that go to the miners for compiling the blocks


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Devil said:


> I'm stuck between LTC for the reasons you've given and something is drawing me to ripple.
> 
> I'm investing £1k in one of them tonight, so stuck. Might put £1k in each and just hold very long term. They are figures I can deal with losing.
> 
> Avoiding bitcoin because I just cannot see it maintaining this surge, I feel it will crash (everyone says that i know) and I'll maybe buy in then, but I have said this to myself at 5k, 8k, and 10k and proven wrong everytime - Monday might be make or break.


 Bitcoin will correct big time. But in all honesty. Its so bullish its ridiculous. Its going to keep going up one wau or another. Im waiting for an entry.

Im also bearish on ripple for what its worth. Iota ltc xmr are good picks however iotas days are numbered when the 3rd gen comes out.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Where did you buy your iota from? I'm not sure the best place to buy it.


 Bittrex is fine.


----------



## Forex (Jun 18, 2017)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Bitcoin will correct big time. But in all honesty. Its so bullish its ridiculous. Its going to keep going up one wau or another. Im waiting for an entry.
> 
> Im also bearish on ripple for what its worth. Iota ltc xmr are good picks however iotas days are numbered when the 3rd gen comes out.


 "however iotas days are numbered when the 3rd gen comes out"

Can you elaborate on that a little please


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Forex said:


> "however iotas days are numbered when the 3rd gen comes out"
> 
> Can you elaborate on that a little please


 Interested in that elaboration also


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Moon moon moon lambos lambos lambos


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Anyone think litecoin is a better long term investment at this stage?


 Don't know about long term but short term


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Denied said:


> Don't know about long term but short term


 Up 50% today


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Wish I stuck more than £25 in LTC now


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Crazy stuff going on


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Wish I stuck more than £25 in LTC now


 Your £25 could be worth £25000 in a couple of years if you still have it. You never know.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Your £25 could be worth £25000 in a couple of years if you still have it. You never know.


 With my luck it'll have the biggest crash in crypto history :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> With my luck it'll have the biggest crash in crypto history :lol:


 Please try to be strong if that happens. I know losing £25 can affect some people on a deep emotional level. :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Please try to be strong if that happens. I know losing £25 can affect some people on a deep emotional level. :lol:


 If it gets to £25000 first I'll be very effected lol


----------



## NoMoreProtein (Oct 23, 2017)

I cashed out my coins at $6k and now a few WEEKS later we are at $15,000 ... FML!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I just pay for my gear on bitcoin profits


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Up 50% today


 Yep, woke up £750 quid richer than when I went to bed and now another 750quid richer than when I got up this morning. 

I'm assuming there's going to be a dip at some point soon but it just keeps on going.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Up 75%, glad I jumped on board


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I had £4-5 in my blockchain account a couple months ago, haven't added any extra to it, but now I have £18.43 lol

Should have enough for a vial soon


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought 2300 ETN coins at 0.00000620 :whistling:


----------



## 76181 (Apr 28, 2017)

Right, I've totally missed the boat on all this so far. What's a decent gamble for a newbie? Litecoin, Blockchain, what's ETN?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I bought 2300 ETN coins at 0.00000620 :whistling:


 Wtf is ETN ?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Wtf is ETN ?


 Electronium, my friend was banging on about this the other day, as the next best thing. We did inform him, there's hundreds, of these next big things when it comes to crytpos but maybe worth buy 1000 for £100.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Forex said:


> "however iotas days are numbered when the 3rd gen comes out"
> 
> Can you elaborate on that a little please





Oioi said:


> Interested in that elaboration also


 Its not scalabale. The massive influx of users completely halted transactions on the iota network the other day. The network cant handle the growth or volume.

Its more so than btc but not for mass adoption.

However DAG is the 2nd gen of this tech (as in cryptocurrency ledger tech) which iota is based on. Next year a 3rd gen crypto (DAG with oracle support or even proper transactional handling ) and it will be the next big thing.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> Electronium, my friend was banging on about this the other day, as the next best thing. We did inform him, there's hundreds, of these next big things when it comes to crytpos but maybe worth buy 1000 for £100.


 Just looks like some mining coin to me. Itll dump tomorrow i expect. ICO wallet holders get access to their etn in 22 hours.

After that, who knows ots a really low cap coin so that can give good profits.

Try raiblocks (xrb) got in at $0.40 last week and its gone to $1.50. Its a 2nd gen blockchain (DAG) similar to iota so it might do quite well if it gets on a big exchange.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Just looks like some mining coin to me. Itll dump tomorrow i expect. ICO wallet holders get access to their etn in 22 hours.
> 
> After that, who knows ots a really low cap coin so that can give good profits.
> 
> Try raiblocks (xrb) got in at $0.40 last week and its gone to $1.50. Its a 2nd gen blockchain (DAG) similar to iota so it might do quite well if it gets on a big exchange.


 Looking to make big profit with a low investment in the long term...

It can't go much lower than 0.000006


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

If I convert my coins to usd before a correction will that protect my profits if the coin price drops?

on the exchange btw.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Alvin said:


> If I convert my coins to usd before a correction will that protect my profits if the coin price drops?
> 
> on the exchange btw.


 Should do, as you can withdraw that money, whenever you want.

I wait for the drop and put everything in GBP or Euro's but I tend to just buy back in later, rather than cash out.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Denied said:


> Should do, as you can withdraw that money, whenever you want.
> 
> I wait for the drop and put everything in GBP or Euro's but I tend to just buy back in later, rather than cash out.


 That's exactly what I'm thinking of doing as I'm expecting litecoin to drop fairly soon an iv made a decent amount on it.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

LTC getting ridiculous lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

LTC getting ridiculous lol


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Alvin said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking of doing as I'm expecting litecoin to drop fairly soon an iv made a decent amount on it.


 Managed to cash out 2k today but I've reached my sell limit for the week on coinbase, so hoping this run goes on for a few more days.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Denied said:


> Managed to cash out 2k today but I've reached my sell limit for the week on coinbase, so hoping this run goes on for a few more days.


 do coinbase let you withdraw to a uk account?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Alvin said:


> do coinbase let you withdraw to a uk account?


 In the process of sorting that out, the T&C's say, that you can withdraw in Euro's. Make a SEPA payment in, then a few days later, you should be able to authorize a withdrawal to that account.

So when I say cashed out, I've still got it sat in euros on coinbase. Got as far as sending in a sepa payment this afternoon been trying not to work out how to do that, so I'm not tempted to withdraw loads and blow it all. But 4k profit in a day, should probably treat the wife, for putting up with having the antminer buzzing away in the garage for 6 months.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Denied said:


> In the process of sorting that out, the T&C's say, that you can withdraw in Euro's. Make a SEPA payment in, then a few days later, you should be able to authorize a withdrawal to that account.
> 
> So when I say cashed out, I've still got it sat in euros on coinbase. Got as far as sending in a sepa payment this afternoon been trying not to work out how to do that, so I'm not tempted to withdraw loads and blow it all. But 4k profit in a day, should probably treat the wife, for putting up with having the antminer buzzing away in the garage for 6 months.


 ahh ill have to set up another account and give that a look :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Looking to make big profit with a low investment in the long term...
> 
> It can't go much lower than 0.000006


 Yeah, invest in any of the blue chips and just leave it. You'll make profit. Hell, ETH will double again this year.

I just don't see ETN going the distance. Could be wrong 

It could really take off though, who knows. I think it'll max out at $1 in a year or two, would be my prediction.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> In the process of sorting that out, the T&C's say, that you can withdraw in Euro's. Make a SEPA payment in, then a few days later, you should be able to authorize a withdrawal to that account.
> 
> So when I say cashed out, I've still got it sat in euros on coinbase. Got as far as sending in a sepa payment this afternoon been trying not to work out how to do that, so I'm not tempted to withdraw loads and blow it all. But 4k profit in a day, should probably treat the wife, for putting up with having the antminer buzzing away in the garage for 6 months.


 Download BunQ app for mobile. you can send EUR to there.

I usually send from kraken to BunQ then to my bank.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Yeah, invest in any of the blue chips and just leave it. You'll make profit. Hell, ETH will double again this year.
> 
> I just don't see ETN going the distance. Could be wrong
> 
> It could really take off though, who knows. I think it'll max out at $1 in a year or two, would be my prediction.


 Which cryptocurrencies are the blue chip ones? Thanks.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Which cryptocurrencies are the blue chip ones? Thanks.


 BTC, ETH, LTC, IOTA, NEO (if china comes back itll ****in pop), XRP, DASH.

Theres others, but basically the "top" cryptocurrencies.

You could literally go onto coinmarketcap put money into the top 5 or 10 crypto currencies and you'll make money just holding.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> BTC, ETH, LTC, IOTA, NEO (if china comes back itll ****in pop), XRP, DASH.
> 
> Theres others, but basically the "top" cryptocurrencies.
> 
> You could literally go onto coinmarketcap put money into the top 5 or 10 crypto currencies and you'll make money just holding.


 Been thinking about throwin 1k on XRP,

I am so pissed that I did'nt throw 1k on LTC when it was down on 30 per coin, I knew it was going to go back up but decided not to, fcccckk


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Are online wallets a bad idea? If they're ok to use any suggestions? Cheers. I'm looking to buy XRP.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Been waiting on a 3k bank transfer to land in my coinbase, it's left my bank but not landed.

Was going to dump all into LTC when it was £125 a coin...SO annoying.

eugh


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Are online wallets a bad idea? If they're ok to use any suggestions? Cheers. I'm looking to buy XRP.


 Exodus :thumb


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

So can you literally buy in on coinbase, and if you want to cash out do it straight away and there will always be a buyer?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

My brother has brought Lite today, he has an account set up on Coinbase but no wallet, tempted to give him a grand today and hope to get a short return (lost a grand at the weekend)

Thoughts ? or shall I wait


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> My brother has brought Lite today, he has an account set up on Coinbase but no wallet, tempted to give him a grand today and hope to get a short return (lost a grand at the weekend)
> 
> Thoughts ? or shall I wait


 Wait for the dip

Then buy low :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Wait for the dip
> 
> Then buy low :whistling:


 It dips daily looking at it, just have to get in quick enough.

Just seen it takes a couple days to register on Coinbase ffs


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a rippex wallet for ripple. Good idea or not? Cheers.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Bought in to LTC today, 1 LTC for £258


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm thinking of getting a rippex wallet for ripple. Good idea or not? Cheers.


 If you want, go ahead, just a wallet,

I just bought £1,300 worth of LTC just now and using the online wallet for now,


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

SimpleLimit said:


> If you want, go ahead, just a wallet,
> 
> I just bought £1,300 worth of LTC just now and using the online wallet for now,


 Where did you buy, Coin Base is screwed due to the traffic


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Sams said:


> Where did you buy, Coin Base is screwed due to the traffic


 Yeah been trying coin base for a few fcking hours,

But I have been verified on BitPanda already, so just got some on there


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

SimpleLimit said:


> Yeah been trying coin base for a few fcking hours,
> 
> But I have been verified on BitPanda already, so just got some on there


 Same, gets to verification and then just crashes.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Been thinking about throwin 1k on XRP,
> 
> I am so pissed that I did'nt throw 1k on LTC when it was down on 30 per coin, I knew it was going to go back up but decided not to, fcccckk


 Should have done it last night :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

What are the withdrawal fees like with coinbase?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Should have done it last night :lol:


 Even more mad lol

I was going to, but Kraken is down and was not able to buy XRP, fcckking shht


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I just bought 25000 Verge coins :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Even more mad lol
> 
> I was going to, but Kraken is down and was not able to buy XRP, fcckking shht


 ruined!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I just bought 25000 Verge coins :thumb


 You love it dont you!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> You love it dont you!


 2 years plan :thumb


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I still can't even register on Coin Base, glad I couldnt in a way, as last night I would have bought at 275 and today its around 240


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sams said:


> I still can't even register on Coin Base, glad I couldnt in a way, as last night I would have bought at 275 and today its around 240


 To be honest I was like this at the start I put in and it went down a little but then in last weekend it's doubled. Isn't really a best time as long as you do it.

I chucked a bit more in eth after it dipped a little only for lite coin to quadruple.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

gycraig said:


> To be honest I was like this at the start I put in and it went down a little but then in last weekend it's doubled. Isn't really a best time as long as you do it.
> 
> I chucked a bit more in eth after it dipped a little only for lite coin to quadruple.


 Ok just waiting to get verified now and then buy some Lite! Let's see how this goes (hopefully better than last week at the Casino not knowing what I was doing)


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Easiest way to get started I think is buy btc from local bitcoins, then transfer to your exchange of choice job done!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone else got litecoin? What's the plan? Is it predicted to keep going up?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

The best time to dump LTC was yesterday, the next best time is now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Anyone else got litecoin? What's the plan? Is it predicted to keep going up?


 I put litecoin profits on bitcoin


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

bitcoin isn't a good place to put money right now in my opinion


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Fina said:


> The best time to dump LTC was yesterday, the next best time is now.


 Dump as in sell?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Fina said:


> The best time to dump LTC was yesterday, the next best time is now.


 You expect it to fall?


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Sams said:


> Dump as in sell?





FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You expect it to fall?


 Yeah, so he can buy it on the cheap :lol:

Just put in the amount you're happy to lose at the best time you can find.

But tbh if you feel you've missed the best time to buy (a dip), the next best time to buy is now.

Buy, put it away for 2 years and come back.

I've got quite a chunk of etherum, ltc and soon ripple (gutted I missed out on the 75% rise yesterday), of which I've gained a decent profit on over the last week (eth and ltc that is), but I'll be holding everything for a few years and, with a bit of luck, some back to life changing amounts.

If not, I'll accept losing the money I've put in and move on.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Fina said:


> bitcoin isn't a good place to put money right now in my opinion


 I remember seeing your posts asking for advice - i wish I wasn't such a safe player and just wack on a bit of money

Nothing ventured nothing gained I suppose!

Take it you're not giving up you're second job though :lol:


----------



## Carl_t (Aug 30, 2014)

Me and a friend went £50 each on Litecoins this morning we bought at 253. May buy another £100 payday.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Verg is up 40%

I nearly double my money since 10am


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Verg is up 40%
> 
> I nearly double my money since 10am


 where do you buy these random coins from


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> where do you buy these random coins from


 Criptopia

Pay with bitcoin


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Its not scalabale. The massive influx of users completely halted transactions on the iota network the other day. The network cant handle the growth or volume.
> 
> Its more so than btc but not for mass adoption.
> 
> However DAG is the 2nd gen of this tech (as in cryptocurrency ledger tech) which iota is based on. Next year a 3rd gen crypto (DAG with oracle support or even proper transactional handling ) and it will be the next big thing.


 Valid points certainly. I've gotta add tho that the way iota have migrated their wallet etc is fuukin shite and hasn't worked to restore my 9000mi that I got for pence. Piissed me right off have iota aha


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Imy79 said:


> No, I been one of those, thinking it will crash!. But few reputable articles saying its going to go up


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

:thumb time to get profits :whistling:


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

But if it's not regulated it means its not insured. Eventually central banks will clamp down because governments will bring in new laws.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/news.sky.com/story/amp/bitcoin-crackdown-as-uk-mulls-cryptocurrency-regulation-11156088


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> I remember seeing your posts asking for advice - i wish I wasn't such a safe player and just wack on a bit of money
> 
> Nothing ventured nothing gained I suppose!
> 
> Take it you're not giving up you're second job though :lol:


 @Frandeman this was meant for you :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

5IM0N said:


> But if it's not regulated it means its not insured. Eventually central banks will clamp down because governments will bring in new laws.


 An expert on walking lunges & cryptocurrency :lol:


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> An expert on walking lunges & cryptocurrency :lol:


 No, but I know how the law works


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> @Frandeman this was meant for you :lol:


 Kitchen pay the bills

Bitcoins will pay Lamborghini


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Alvin said:


> ahh ill have to set up another account and give that a look :thumb


 Did a SEPA transfer in yesterday, landed in my account this afternoon, as soon as that was done, could click on withdraw from my euros wallet and all my account info was filled in, so withdrawing £100 to test it out, 15 cent fee to carry out the transfer.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You expect it to fall?


 Sorry for late reply and it's a little late now since it's already fallen, but yes, the peak has been and gone.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Valid points certainly. I've gotta add tho that the way iota have migrated their wallet etc is fuukin shite and hasn't worked to restore my 9000mi that I got for pence. Piissed me right off have iota aha


 s**t the bed, that's real money!

****in' scumbag wallets.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Where is the best place to sell litecoin? Cheers.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> s**t the bed, that's real money!
> 
> ****in' scumbag wallets.


 My only issue with them is that the wallet they initially provided wasn't maintenance free


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Where is the best place to sell litecoin? Cheers.


 Local bitcoins


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> My only issue with them is that the wallet they initially provided wasn't maintenance free


 Never is though, its evolving tech.

Like Parity got hacked the other month and loads of BTC got stolen, they constantly gotta update it


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> :thumb time to get profits :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 148041


 my man


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Criptopia
> 
> Pay with bitcoin


 Binance has a mobile app as well.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Local bitcoins


 Can you sell litecoin on that or just bitcoin?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Litecoin taking a big drop


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Alvin said:


> Litecoin taking a big drop


 Will go up don't panic :whistling:


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Will go up don't panic :whistling:


 Sold all mine, waiting to buy again :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Will go up don't panic :whistling:


 Always.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Just buy if you have money in this correction/dip, and wait another 6 months.

As soon as LTC goes sub £190 and eth sub £475 I'm putting another grand in.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Devil said:


> Just buy if you have money in this correction/dip, and wait another 6 months.
> 
> As soon as LTC goes sub £190 and eth sub £475 I'm putting another grand in.


 The price of LTC is going mad right now. Went up to just under $300 then dropped down to $280 in the space of 2 minutes lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

https://www.gdax.com/trade/LTC-USD

Watch it live and have a heart attack every 2 minutes lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Some poor fvcker on the reddit litecoin forum bought LTC for $390 and panic sold for $255 lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bitcoin cash going up :whistling:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Anyone got a way to buy LTC with credit card or some way without paying the fcking international transaction fee


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been trying to register with Coin Base for 2 days now and no luck f**kers man. Luckily it has gone down or I would be pissed.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

SimpleLimit said:


> Anyone got a way to buy LTC with credit card or some way without paying the fcking international transaction fee


 Gambling with money you don't already have???


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Had some spectacular Ltc and btg trades.

Also woken up to some super bitcoin and some other hard fork haha. Been air dropped a few goodies aswell.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

herc said:


> Gambling with money you don't already have???


 ****, sorry meant debit card, not credit card

Don't even own a credit card


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bitcoin going up :thumb


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Litecoin is climbing back up again.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If it goes up any more I'm in serious danger of being in profit lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I put £50 on BTC, £25 on LTC & £25 on Eth

Was less than 100 after fees

Now at £140 lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I put £50 on BTC, £25 on LTC & £25 on Eth
> 
> Was less than 100 after fees
> 
> Now at £140 lol


 40% profit, not bad at all. Where did you get all your currency from?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> 40% profit, not bad at all. Where did you get all your currency from?


 Coinbase, had a frustrating day trying to get verified but day later got it done. Missed LTC at £80 tho the cu**s lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Coinbase, had a frustrating day trying to get verified but day later got it done. Missed LTC at £80 tho the cu**s lol


 Yeah I did. I was wounded lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Anyone got a way to buy LTC with credit card or some way without paying the fcking international transaction fee


 coinbase?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Coinbase, had a frustrating day trying to get verified but day later got it done. Missed LTC at £80 tho the cu**s lol


 I got LTC when it $14. Good feeling. unfortunately sold at $100 :lol:


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

bought a chunk of ripple to sit on for a bit


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Alvin said:


> bought a chunk of ripple to sit on for a bit


 same, got a bit of ripple,

and also a bunch of tron

lets see where this takes me, gonna let it sit for a few months


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jesus Christ I've actually been verified on coinbase. Miracles do happen.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

SimpleLimit said:


> same, got a bit of ripple,
> 
> and also a bunch of tron
> 
> lets see where this takes me, gonna let it sit for a few months


 Where did you get the TRON?

Had a few thousand ripple but sold it at 80cent a piece and bought some stellar lumens


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

£1.5k in ltc and £800 in eth.

Up about 75% in a few days, but plan to hold them for Longgg.

Would of bought way more eth in last nights dip but was 3:30am and my phone died whilst watching the app, so just slept ffs :lol:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Denied said:


> Where did you get the TRON?
> 
> Had a few thousand ripple but sold it at 80cent a piece and bought some stellar lumens


 HitBTC


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the useful info in this thread I jumped on the bandwagon. Had no issues in getting verified on coinbase.

Used Revolut to transfer to and convert to euros. This took about 12 hours from my bank wire. Then a little longer to get it into coinbase.

Have set aside £750 but purchased two LTC in the early hours at £206 each on GDAX. Should have waited a little longer as they dipped to £190 ish. Hope they rise further in value now.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

fu**ing money everywhere 

Shame didn't got on it before

Put £1000 first time 8 December

Got £2000 now

Invested a bit now just watch until payday :whistling:


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

That's good going @Frandeman

A lad at my work told me to invest start of the year in Bitcoin. It didn't sound that appealing at the time owning part of a bitcoin. I wish I'd listened and got a grasp of how easy it was to purchase.

My aim right now is to see if I can double the investment fund quickly like you have achieved. I'll then be happy buying a second hand facelift Range Rover Sport. Though a Lamborghini would also be nice!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Really want to get involved in this but I haven't got a fvcking clue what anyone is talking about.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Really want to get involved in this but I haven't got a fvcking clue what anyone is talking about.


 first of all, your money is not guaranteed to go up, so only throw in money which you can afford to lose,

if your okay with that, there are plenty of websites to buy bitcoin, etherium, dash and litecoin, such as Coinbase, coinbase also offers their own online wallet, which they can store your coins in, but if you are not okay with that, there are plenty of wallets out there which can do that as well, just make sure you find a wallet which can store the exact coin you have purchased, because if you send for example Bitcoin to a wallet which stores Etherium, your bitcoin will be lost as so will your money,

Recently I have purchased Litecoin and signed up to HitBTC to trade the Litecoin for other coins (TRON and Ripple),

you can check this website out, https://coinmarketcap.com/exchanges/volume/24-hour/

There are insane amount of exchanges, and some exchanges offer coins which other do not offer,

Once you have your coins, you can either leave them there, or throw them into a wallet and let it sit for a while, all up to you, you can check the website out for each coin you are interested in and they will let you know of some possible wallets for that specific coin,

So far I put £1,500 on TRON and currently up £1,200, and I am planning on leaving it there for at least a few months, hopefully it will go up even more,

But again, only throw money on cryptocurrencies which you can afford to lose, its not all guaranteed to go up,


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Absolutely fuukin smoking it mwahahahahahaha


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> first of all, your money is not guaranteed to go up, so only throw in money which you can afford to lose,
> 
> if your okay with that, there are plenty of websites to buy bitcoin, etherium, dash and litecoin, such as Coinbase, coinbase also offers their own online wallet, which they can store your coins in, but if you are not okay with that, there are plenty of wallets out there which can do that as well, just make sure you find a wallet which can store the exact coin you have purchased, because if you send for example Bitcoin to a wallet which stores Etherium, your bitcoin will be lost as so will your money,
> 
> ...


 Seriously appreciated mate. I think it's the wallet aspect I don't quite understand. Will do some reading over Xmas when I have free time.

im not a high roller and ordinarily massively risk averse but would happily bang £500 on litecoin and see where it goes. Can wait long term. Based on this thread (more reading obvs required!) it seems litecoin may be on the up and a second rate Bitcoin.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Seriously appreciated mate. I think it's the wallet aspect I don't quite understand. Will do some reading over Xmas when I have free time.
> 
> im not a high roller and ordinarily massively risk averse but would happily bang £500 on litecoin and see where it goes. Can wait long term. Based on this thread (more reading obvs required!) it seems litecoin may be on the up and a second rate Bitcoin.


 Good luck mate,

I plan on taking out the 2k I have in shares and throw them into coins, looking to buy BCN, XVG and maybe some more TRX, I have made more money in these past few days than I have in the past 7-8 months in shares,

But just remember, if you are going to buy a coin, don't look at the live price every minute, as you most definitely will have a heart attack, seeing the price go down and up,

Like I mentioned I was up £1200 , 5 mins later it was up to £1500 , another 5-10 mins later it was down to £800, but I am glad I just shut it down and left it,

I just checked it again, and I am up over 2000, fcking loving it,

Currently recovering from a surgery in Sweden, but once I get back to the UK and back to work, I will be getting a prostitute and will absolutely ravage that girl, as a celebration


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Absolutely fuukin smoking it mwahahahahahaha


 140%on VXG :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Verg is up 40%
> 
> I nearly double my money since 10am


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Litecoin has stayed at the same price for days for fvck's sake.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Litecoin has stayed at the same price for days for fvck's sake.


 Lmao mate this is a long game. It's gone up like 4000% in a year and people moan haha

Chill and come back in 12 months :lol:


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

My £4 worth of BTC a couple months ago is now £21 worth, was £20 this morning, up £1 in a few hours


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Devil said:


> Lmao mate this is a long game. It's gone up like 4000% in a year and people moan haha
> 
> Chill and come back in 12 months :lol:


 4000% in a year no a chance :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Devil said:


> Lmao mate this is a long game. It's gone up like 4000% in a year and people moan haha
> 
> Chill and come back in 12 months :lol:


 4000% in a year no a chance :whistling:

Needs to be valued at £9000


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 4000% in a year no a chance :whistling:
> 
> Needs to be valued at £9000


 Started a $1 now $280 in 10 months...


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Good luck mate,
> 
> I plan on taking out the 2k I have in shares and throw them into coins, looking to buy BCN, XVG and maybe some more TRX, I have made more money in these past few days than I have in the past 7-8 months in shares,
> 
> ...


 So are you buying then just holding for a certain amount of time? Until it hits a certain value? What I can't work out is are people looking to for example just double their investment then cash out? Buy then keep for 6-12 months (unless massive drops start gappening)?

Id happily invest long term if that's the best way but everyone is talking about massive increases in days. So are those increases to be taken advantage of or do you just wait?

Good luck with recovery and go easy on any ladies of the night.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Devil said:


> Started a $1 now $280 in 10 months...


 Won't happen again to that one

And is not 4000% :whistling:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> So are you buying then just holding for a certain amount of time? Until it hits a certain value? What I can't work out is are people looking to for example just double their investment then cash out? Buy then keep for 6-12 months (unless massive drops start gappening)?
> 
> Id happily invest long term if that's the best way but everyone is talking about massive increases in days. So are those increases to be taken advantage of or do you just wait?
> 
> Good luck with recovery and go easy on any ladies of the night.


 You can definitely do "day trading", like for example today, I have TRON coins,

I saw it shot up, I was about to sell at 80%, but I stopped myself, and a few mins later it was still shooting up, got up to 120%, at which point I should have sold, but I was like fck it,

a few mins later it was down to 60% again, and i just hated myself for not selling, but its very hard to know when to sell and when not to, but thankfully its slowly going back up now

I am going to sit on these coins for a while, and should stop looking at the live chart myself, but as I am not being able to do anything else, that is what I do,

Also, everything could go up, or it could go down, when I am saying that I will sit on these for a few months, is me hoping and praying that it will go up but as I have in the past 2-3 days made £2200 of my first £1500 investment, I do believe it will go up more, but I could be wrong, praying that I am not tho lol as I can already hear the sound of my new lambo starting up


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Buy low sell high

Simple


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Buy low sell high
> 
> Simple


 how much you made so far big boi


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> how much you made so far big boi


 Not enough 

Investing in really cheap ones to get experience ...

Got

DOGE

ETN

XVG


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

And

Bitcoin

Litecoin

Dash


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Made a lot from crypto this year but make sure you don't invest more than you can afford to lose. It's obviously in a bubble at the moment and will leave a lot of people in tears.
Check out smaller coins if you want bigger potential gains. I'm in:

deep.onion- anonymus currency with a huge community as they've had a airdrop, already made 8x gains on it but I'm expecting it to soar soon when the air drop stops.

cobinhood- Finished their ICO a month or so ago, a 0% fee exchange, should go high when it goes live and gets listed on more exchanges, currently only listed on etherdelta which is a low volume exchange and the price has still gone up x3. The dev team seems to be better than binance which is a similar project and priced much higher.

neblio- blockchain developer platform similar to Ethereum, will fly if they hit their roadmap

substratum- people allocate spare computing power to them, I have nodes on their to make extra cash too. Should go up a lot with all the net neutrality s**t flying about now.

Wouldn't invest in it much but check out Steemit.com aswell, social network similar to reddit but you get paid when people upvote you, the more of the currency you hold the bigger your upvote is. Some people are making a fair bit posting workout s**t there.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Frandeman said:


> Won't happen again to that one
> 
> And is not 4000% :whistling:


 Actually LTC has risen 6227.92% YTD, so check your facts.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Over 8000% this year apparently


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm up 50% in a week on crypto. Only regret is not being in a place where I could have thrown more at it.

Not ballin dat UKM 10K/day


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> BTC, ETH, LTC, IOTA, NEO (if china comes back itll ****in pop), XRP, DASH.
> 
> Theres others, but basically the "top" cryptocurrencies.
> 
> You could literally go onto coinmarketcap put money into the top 5 or 10 crypto currencies and you'll make money just holding.


 So thinking of investing £150, no idea what i am doing, only bit I understand is its a risk. Which currency can have a decent risk with a decent return and how do I do it Lol

Noob 101 please


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm up 50% in a week on crypto. Only regret is not being in a place where I could have thrown more at it.
> 
> Not ballin dat UKM 10K/day


 Lol what do I need to do, I see you started recently too. Did you know what u were doing ? I wanna invest something lose enough money going out as it is might as well risk it on something like this.


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> Made a lot from crypto this year but make sure you don't invest more than you can afford to lose. It's obviously in a bubble at the moment and will leave a lot of people in tears.
> Check out smaller coins if you want bigger potential gains. I'm in:
> 
> deep.onion- anonymus currency with a huge community as they've had a airdrop, already made 8x gains on it but I'm expecting it to soar soon when the air drop stops.
> ...


 Deep onion and cobinhood are they coins ?

Fvck me I don't get any of this but need to make some money lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Fina said:


> Actually LTC has risen 6227.92% YTD, so check your facts.


 Was high as f**k last night :whistling:


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Was high as f**k last night :whistling:


 Looking to go into iota, ethereum or ripple.

Or get some bitcoin and with the profits buy the above ?

Next step how the fvck to do it lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

GAiinz said:


> Looking to go into iota, ethereum or ripple.
> 
> Or get some bitcoin and with the profits buy the above ?
> 
> Next step how the fvck to do it lol


 Anything on top 10 will make money

Ripple

Cardano

NEM

Stellar

Will be my picks :whistling:


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Anything on top 10 will make money
> 
> Ripple
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that mate.

So how do you buy them? You use bit sane. Com? Or am I on something else ?

What does it mean by pair ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

GAiinz said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> 
> So how do you buy them? You use bit sane. Com? Or am I on something else ?


 Buy local bitcoins

Then exchange in crytopia


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

GAiinz said:


> Looking to go into iota, ethereum or ripple.
> 
> Or get some bitcoin and with the profits buy the above ?
> 
> Next step how the fvck to do it lol


 My suggestion would be (Invest at your own risk mate)

Tron - TRX, buy either Bitcoin, etherium or litecoin and trade it for some Tron, have made quite a bit of profit here, but I do believe if you hold it for at least a few more months, it will give you a nice return

Verge - XVG, is not to bad to invest in either, believe that this also have a bit more to go

Bytecoin - BCN, believe this also might go up

I have a bit of money in those 3 currencies, and my plan is to leave them for a very long time, as I don't need the money, and if it gives me a nice return in a years time, then awesome

Have also been looking at CAPP, DENT and DGB need a bit more research before I might invest in them


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Fina said:


> Actually LTC has risen 6227.92% YTD, so check your facts.


 @Frandeman told you :whistling:


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> My suggestion would be (Invest at your own risk mate)
> 
> Tron - TRX, buy either Bitcoin, etherium or litecoin and trade it for some Tron, have made quite a bit of profit here, but I do believe if you hold it for at least a few more months, it will give you a nice return
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the help mate.

I don't get how u purchase it. So u buy Bitcoin and it converts to Tron ? I'm trying to get my head round it. I'm a completely new to it all so if I sound retarded it is coz I am lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Getting the coinbase app made it simple AF to get BTC, LTC & Eth coins


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Anything on top 10 will make money
> 
> Ripple
> 
> ...


 Buys a grand of btc and becomes an adviser.



GAiinz said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> 
> So how do you buy them? You use bit sane. Com? Or am I on something else ?
> 
> What does it mean by pair ?


 Do some research before following the words of a bloke 2 weeks into ownership


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Anything on top 10 will make money
> 
> Ripple
> 
> ...


 Buys a grand of btc and becomes an adviser.



GAiinz said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> 
> So how do you buy them? You use bit sane. Com? Or am I on something else ?
> 
> What does it mean by pair ?


 Do some research before following the words of a bloke 2 weeks into ownership


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

GAiinz said:


> Thanks for the help mate.
> 
> I don't get how u purchase it. So u buy Bitcoin and it converts to Tron ? I'm trying to get my head round it. I'm a completely new to it all so if I sound retarded it is coz I am lol


 Yeah so you buy Bitcoin, then set up an account on an Exchange site,

I use HitBTC, but there are tons and tons out there, think I mentioned where to find them on page 12 of this tread,

You transfer your bitcoin to HitBTC and in there sell your BTC for TRX, and thats it


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> My suggestion would be (Invest at your own risk mate)
> 
> Tron - TRX, buy either Bitcoin, etherium or litecoin and trade it for some Tron, have made quite a bit of profit here, but I do believe if you hold it for at least a few more months, it will give you a nice return
> 
> ...


 Gutted I had 100k verge for under a penny and got rid


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Gutted I had 100k verge for under a penny and got rid


 Damn, haha

Think I invested like only £25 and it is currently worth £300, imagine if I invested a bit more.....


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Getting the coinbase app made it simple AF to get BTC, LTC & Eth coins


 Yeah I will get that and have a browse. So you have made £275 already ? Do you have to wait til u can withdraw or do it straight away ?


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Buys a grand of btc and becomes an adviser.
> 
> Do some research before following the words of a bloke 2 weeks into ownership


 Yeah I'm looking into it. 2 weeks is better than the 0 I have lol but I appreciate all the feedback


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Was staring at btc a week ago, at £10k, thinking shall I stick a few grand on.

Now at £15k nearly, meh.

My whole portfolio is about 65/35 ltc eth, just been lazy with others.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

GAiinz said:


> So thinking of investing £150, no idea what i am doing, only bit I understand is its a risk. Which currency can have a decent risk with a decent return and how do I do it Lol
> 
> Noob 101 please


 The top 10-20 coins are always a good starting point, Id prob just put it in one that hasnt pumped yet.



Oioi said:


> Gutted I had 100k verge for under a penny and got rid


 This is brutal :lol: i sold 10k of BPL cause it was a non moving shitcoin, trebled in value this week. what a c**t :lol:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Just sold all my shares, once the trades gone through, will be taking the money out and throwing them into coins,

Noticed that my £1.500 investment in Tron is now worth £5.300, what a beauty


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Anyone using a decent iOS app for keeping track of coin holdings and values?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Alvin said:


> Anyone using a decent iOS app for keeping track of coin holdings and values?


 https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/blockfolio-bitcoin-altcoin-app/id1095564685?mt=8


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Buys a grand of btc and becomes an adviser.
> 
> Do some research before following the words of a bloke 2 weeks into ownership


 Bought £1000

Got £5000 today

ON DOGE,ETN,XMR,ADA

Even an idiot like me can make money here LOL


----------



## Forex (Jun 18, 2017)

Considering the bull market we are currently in I think it would have been more difficult to lose money than make money in the last few months!!

Make the most of it whilst it lasts !!!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

can anyone tell me how long it takes to verify id on coinbase ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> can anyone tell me how long it takes to verify id on coinbase ?


 fu**ing days, I am stil trying


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd recommend re submitting your ID if it's taking days


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sams said:


> fu**ing days, I am stil trying


 Ive done it now, uploaded twice and got the email a short while after.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh, just got £7 worth of bitcoin from coinbase for using them. Bonus.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Eth rising nicely. Siting on 3.

Its really what I see being the long term investment here (with the market right now putting money in 98% of things will make you short term profits).

Reslly encourage more research for anyone interested, wish I bought more. Will be if there's a decent dip overnight.

To sum up a recent quote, bitcoin and the like are all apps, Eth is the App Store.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Devil said:


> Eth rising nicely. Siting on 3.
> 
> Its really what I see being the long term investment here (with the market right now putting money in 98% of things will make you short term profits).
> 
> ...


 What do you predict for litecoin? It's doing sweet FA right now.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> What do you predict for litecoin? It's doing sweet FA right now.


 It's jumped up 140% in a week mate.

remember on any other type of investment, 10% a YEAR would be classed as insane :lol: .

I have £1.5k in LTC which I'm about 70% up as of now, but I plan on holding for months/years. It will go hand in hand with btc imo, again, a lot of people class btc as gold and ltc as silver.

It will rise, just be patient (and by that I mean months, not watching the graph for an afternoon and moaning it's not shot up).


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Ignore the quote sorry


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

powerfitness said:


> Thanks for the useful info in this thread I jumped on the bandwagon. Had no issues in getting verified on coinbase.
> 
> Used Revolut to transfer to and convert to euros. This took about 12 hours from my bank wire. Then a little longer to get it into coinbase.
> 
> Have set aside £750 but purchased two LTC in the early hours at £206 each on GDAX. Should have waited a little longer as they dipped to £190 ish. Hope they rise further in value now.


 How did you manage to send money from Revolut to coinbase ?

I am not able to, it tells me that the beneficary is not allowed or something ?? the fck

Nevermind, got it sorted, had to activate the eur wallet


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Morning all, as a lot of people on here ive missed a lot of time on this and looking to put some money in litecoin

Been good at numbers but not sure about investing especially in something like this, is there a idiots guide or at least a step by step guide to starting off?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

cs_99 said:


> Morning all, as a lot of people on here ive missed a lot of time on this and looking to put some money in litecoin
> 
> Been good at numbers but not sure about investing especially in something like this, is there a idiots guide or at least a step by step guide to starting off?


 https://bitcointalk.org

good place to have a read


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

LTC increased nicely yesterday. I had bought in at 236.49€ but then sold them at 279€. They did hit 309€ so I should have waited a bit more. Not bad for a 3 day investment.

My 0.024 of a bitcoin struggling lol. Bought in when 15,631€ a day ago. Right now 15,834€ but last night hovering 16,200€.

I've not looked beyond BTC, LTC and ETH on GDAX. Have downloaded the Binance and Cryptopia apps to consider others.

I have my Nano Ledger S too now so can save coins to it.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Good night for Eth and LTC.

Can see eth easily reaching £1k within the next 6 months.

LTC I hope will break £500 as well.

Hold for life lads.


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

Alvin said:


> https://bitcointalk.org
> 
> good place to have a read


 Cheers for that mate, that forum is crazy loll full off good info but again a lot of it confusing for newbies

I've just signed up for coinbase and waiting to send my ids in

In regards to a wallet either online or offline is online somewhere like coinbase that can hold your coins for you and offline something like trezor?

And is coinbase like a all in 1 solution as you can put money into that site from the bank, buy coins and then keep or store them in their on wallet and then if you want sell and cash out?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Devil said:


> Good night for Eth and LTC.
> 
> Can see eth easily reaching £1k within the next 6 months.
> 
> ...


 I'll be retiring to my own island with dem coins :lol:


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'll be retiring to my own island with dem coins :lol:


 House deposit sorted if they do reach that, easy.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

put some money on litecoin and eth yesterday, going to sit on it and see where it goes.

still dont really understand this s**t but its fun watching the numbers go up and down in the app.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

cs_99 said:


> Cheers for that mate, that forum is crazy loll full off good info but again a lot of it confusing for newbies
> 
> I've just signed up for coinbase and waiting to send my ids in
> 
> ...


 You can keep it on that site, but having a s**t load of £££££, I'd personally prefer to set up a wallet on my computer, and send the coins to that, and just throw it onto 1-2 usbs and just keep them there for a very very long time

Yes, you can use coinbase to buy, and also sell, they have a "Euro wallet" which will keep your money, but you can use the app Revolut, or Benq as someone else mentioned here, to send your money to, then exchange the euro to gbp and send that to your bank

Simple and easy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-bitcoin-exchange-southkorea/south-korean-cryptocurrency-exchange-to-file-for-bankruptcy-after-hacking-idUSKBN1ED0NJ


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it possible to trade on Gdax with a UK bank account? Does anyone do it here? I'm uncertain whether you can deposit GBP or Euros from a UK bank account and withdraw GBP or Euros. Cheers.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Is it possible to trade on Gdax with a UK bank account? Does anyone do it here? I'm uncertain whether you can deposit GBP or Euros from a UK bank account and withdraw GBP or Euros. Cheers.


 When you do a sepa transfer, from your bank, it will ask what currency you want to send, select euros. When you sell your coin, sell it to your euros account and withdraw it, once you've done a transfer in, your bank details will automatically appear, in the withdrawal details. withdraw euros and GBP will turn up in your bank, 2 days later.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Bought £1000
> 
> Got £5000 today
> 
> ...


 You bought 1k when you started this thread and sold now? Lucky sob


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

iamyou said:


> You bought 1k when you started this thread and sold now? Lucky sob


 The 5k is divided between DOGE,ETN,XMR,ADA

Now I watch until pay day


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Denied said:


> When you do a sepa transfer, from your bank, it will ask what currency you want to send, select euros. When you sell your coin, sell it to your euros account and withdraw it, once you've done a transfer in, your bank details will automatically appear, in the withdrawal details. withdraw euros and GBP will turn up in your bank, 2 days later.


 On the coinbase website it says you can't use a Nationwide bank account, so I phoned Barclays and they said you can't use a Barclays account either. Seems like it's hard to find a bank account you can do it with. I don't want money stuck in coinbase.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Revolut as an intermediate.


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

powerfitness said:


> Revolut as an intermediate.


 But if you can send to coinbase via your bank or even a credit or debit card would you reccomend that rather than revoult?


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

cs_99 said:


> But if you can send to coinbase via your bank or even a credit or debit card would you reccomend that rather than revoult?


 Doesn't Coinbase charge you a percentage for card use?

Recommendation was more for getting coinbase money back to the primary bank account where Coinbase doesn't allow direct transfer.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> On the coinbase website it says you can't use a Nationwide bank account, so I phoned Barclays and they said you can't use a Barclays account either. Seems like it's hard to find a bank account you can do it with. I don't want money stuck in coinbase.


 Not had any problems with HSBC account.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> On the coinbase website it says you can't use a Nationwide bank account, so I phoned Barclays and they said you can't use a Barclays account either. Seems like it's hard to find a bank account you can do it with. I don't want money stuck in coinbase.


 I have personally not tried to take out any money yet, but as someone mentioned, Revolut or benq seems to do the trick, you send your euros there and convert it to GBP and then send it to your bank


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I've got 0.1 litecoin burning a hole in my pocket lads. Thinking of exchanging for some XVG. Thoughts?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I've got 0.1 litecoin burning a hole in my pocket lads. Thinking of exchanging for some XVG. Thoughts?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

cs_99 said:


> But if you can send to coinbase via your bank or even a credit or debit card would you reccomend that rather than revoult?


 Goggle is your friend :whistling:


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> I've got 0.1 litecoin burning a hole in my pocket lads. Thinking of exchanging for some XVG. Thoughts?


 Could be good, but it has already pumped up quite a bit, might go on a stall or even a dump, not sure,

But it has turned my £25 into £400, and I am considering throwing on another 100-200 onto it


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bitcoin is dropping when it hit bottom put your winnings on it :whistling:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Bitcoin is dropping when it hit bottom put your winnings on it :whistling:


 Bitcoin cash is on coinbase as of today and gone up over 50% so far.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Bitcoin cash is on coinbase as of today and gone up over 50% so far.


 Yeah I just seen this and was gonna ask if anyone is putting anything on it


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Yeah I just seen this and was gonna ask if anyone is putting anything on it


 Couldn't buy on the coinbase app, there's no wallet showing for it right now.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Couldn't buy on the coinbase app, there's no wallet showing for it right now.


 Says it's temporarily unavailable to buy


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

people are wallets like electrum online or offline wallets?

And if you use coinbase to buy anything can you 'download' the coins to electrum or others if need be?

And is the only reason to do this is that its more secure?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Bitcoin Cash is basically a massive Scam, don't bother.

Its been artificially pumped to this point via market manipulation and now they expect idiots to go in when its added to coinbase.

Someone is going to get burned.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

cs_99 said:


> people are wallets like electrum online or offline wallets?
> 
> And if you use coinbase to buy anything can you 'download' the coins to electrum or others if need be?
> 
> And is the only reason to do this is that its more secure?


 online, an offfline wallet is like a ledger nano


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Bitcoin Cash is basically a massive Scam, don't bother.
> 
> Its been artificially pumped to this point via market manipulation and now they expect idiots to go in when its added to coinbase.
> 
> Someone is going to get burned.


 your not the first person ive seen say that, cant say i completely understand it all tbh. ive put a small amount in bitcoin now its dropped a bit, guessing it should go back up again soon enough.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> your not the first person ive seen say that, cant say i completely understand it all tbh. ive put a small amount in bitcoin now its dropped a bit, guessing it should go back up again soon enough.


 8% is nothing for BTC to drop. but yeah it will be back up and climbing again soon I think.

I would stay clear of BCH if you want to keep your money.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 8% is nothing for BTC to drop. but yeah it will be back up and climbing again soon I think.
> 
> I would stay clear of BCH if you want to keep your money.


 which exchanges do you think are best for a beginner, something thats easy to get verified and get money in and out of ?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> which exchanges do you think are best for a beginner, something thats easy to get verified and get money in and out of ?


 Binance, can do it mostly on your mobile.

Bittrex is also a good one.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Binance, can do it mostly on your mobile.
> 
> Bittrex is also a good one.


 cheers, just signed upto binance, just got to get my head round it now.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Bitcoin Cash is basically a massive Scam, don't bother.
> 
> Its been artificially pumped to this point via market manipulation and now they expect idiots to go in when its added to coinbase.
> 
> Someone is going to get burned.


 I am no BCH fan, but to call it a massive scam is completely uneducated fud.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Fina said:


> I am no BCH fan, but to call it a massive scam is completely uneducated fud.


 Ok man - whatever you say.

If you had been paying attention, you could tell Its clearly been manipulated by Jihan and his mates from day 1. They even tried a takeover not so long ago.

They want to shill it as the next "bitcoin" to make idiots buy in and give them their money essentially.

Regardless of if those who forked it had good intentions, its completely under control from the BTC OGs.

MM has been blatant from the start and I wouldn't personally touch it.

When the sun is shilling it on a lie, you know it's a load of s**t:

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5171016/bitcoin-guru-admits-he-has-flogged-all-of-his-cryptocurrency-because-its-virtually-unusable-in-the-real-world/


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Ok man - whatever you say.
> 
> If you had been paying attention, you could tell Its clearly been manipulated by Jihan and his mates from day 1. They even tried a takeover not so long ago.
> 
> ...


 What do you think about LOC ?

Been checking it out, and it seems like a nice concept, thinking of throwing £100 into it and let it sit there for a year or two


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> What do you think about LOC ?
> 
> Been checking it out, and it seems like a nice concept, thinking of throwing £100 into it and let it sit there for a year or two


 Dont know much about it but just had a look; extremely low mcap, low supply, its never going to the moon - its got extremely low volume, but it might be worth sitting on with a low investment as a gamble as the price can fly due to the low supply.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

so ive worked out i can use gdax to avoid coinbase transfer fee's, logged into gdax but its asking for another id ie. photo id card or passport.

I dont have either, does anyone know if i can still transfer to and from gdax without verifying, can i transfer from coinbase to gdax, then transfer from gdax to the exchange ?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> What do you think about LOC ?
> 
> Been checking it out, and it seems like a nice concept, thinking of throwing £100 into it and let it sit there for a year or two


 If your looking for somewhere to put your money try verge (xvg) when dips


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> so ive worked out i can use gdax to avoid coinbase transfer fee's, logged into gdax but its asking for another id ie. photo id card or passport.
> 
> I dont have either, does anyone know if i can still transfer to and from gdax without verifying, can i transfer from coinbase to gdax, then transfer from gdax to the exchange ?


 Try revolut, I dont remember having to verify myself, think I just had to send £100 to it as a verification which I then sent to coinbase


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

bonacris said:


> If your looking for somewhere to put your money try verge (xvg) when dips


 Already own xvg, threw £25 onto it a week or so ago, its now worth £600 lol, pretty happy with that one, sad that I didn't put more on


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

bonacris said:


> If your looking for somewhere to put your money try verge (xvg) when dips


 It's dipping right now.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Try revolut, I dont remember having to verify myself, think I just had to send £100 to it as a verification which I then sent to coinbase


 im not sure thats going to help, if i transfer to revolut, coinbase will charge a fee, that was the point of using gdax.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> im not sure thats going to help, if i transfer to revolut, coinbase will charge a fee, that was the point of using gdax.


 my bad just noticed gdax is an exchange, sorrey


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Fashionably late to the party. Sent id off to cryptopia this morning.

First from this thread to buy a lambo gets to bum aaron lambo


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

Ok there's a thing I don't understand about crypto currency; is it "real" money? Can it be spent ? If U.K. banks don't recognise this how can it be used in places such as shops, etc?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

superpube said:


> Fashionably late to the party. Sent id off to cryptopia this morning.
> 
> First from this thread to buy a lambo gets to bum aaron lambo


 From a great investment to a terrible investment.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

5IM0N said:


> Ok there's a thing I don't understand about crypto currency; is it "real" money? Can it be spent ? If U.K. banks don't recognise this how can it be used in places such as shops, etc?


 Can trade alt coins for bitcoin and bitcoin to fiat currency. Some times the coin is to be used as a coin sometimes it considered shares or stakes in company


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

5IM0N said:


> Ok there's a thing I don't understand about crypto currency; is it "real" money? Can it be spent ? If U.K. banks don't recognise this how can it be used in places such as shops, etc?


 Bitcoin can be exchanged for cocaine


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

bonacris said:


> Can trade alt coins for bitcoin and bitcoin to fiat currency. Some times the coin is to be used as a coin sometimes it considered shares or stakes in company


 My local corner shop has a bitcoin "cash point " machine.


----------



## 5IM0N (Dec 8, 2017)

superpube said:


> Bitcoin can be exchanged for cocaine


 But I couldn't use it to pay the council tax or gas bill....


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

5IM0N said:


> But I couldn't use it to pay the council tax or gas bill....


 Wouldn't want to with bitcoin cos the fees are too fu**ing high.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Binance, can do it mostly on your mobile.
> 
> Bittrex is also a good one.


 Both these get my vote too


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> It's dipping right now.


 Up 105% at the mo


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Fashionably late to the party. Sent id off to cryptopia this morning.
> 
> First from this thread to buy a lambo gets to bum aaron lambo


 He would have to pay me to f**k him


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

superpube said:


> Bitcoin can be exchanged for cocaine


 And steroids :whistling:


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> And steroids :whistling:


 I got banned from coinbase for doing that. Even though i sent to 2 different wallets before hand


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Well I bought into bitcoin at the wrong time lol. Lost my litecoin profits on it and another ton of investment. Hopefully sit tight and it'll be back to where it was.

Edit, £20 up on investment but overall £80 down. Crazy how up and down this is.


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

People how have u sent ur money to coinbase is it via sepa transfer from your UK bank acc

Going to try and use revoult but not sure if I should transfer via debit card or transfer from bank


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

cs_99 said:


> People how have u sent ur money to coinbase is it via sepa transfer from your UK bank acc
> 
> Going to try and use revoult but not sure if I should transfer via debit card or transfer from bank


 I used debit card to revolut, converted it to euros, then send it to coinbase via sepa


----------



## cs_99 (Oct 21, 2009)

SimpleLimit said:


> I used debit card to revolut, converted it to euros, then send it to coinbase via sepa


 This is what I don't get. Why not just send straight to coinbase via your UK bank via sepa or do you get charged by someone for this like bank or coinbase and the revoult way is free?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

cs_99 said:


> This is what I don't get. Why not just send straight to coinbase via your UK bank via sepa or do you get charged by someone for this like bank or coinbase and the revoult way is free?


 Not 100% sure about doing a bank transfer, might work, but I tried using a debit card with them, and they just took the equivalent amount of ££ without charging any transfer fee, but they do have a small fee for using debit card, but I have not tried bank transfer


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Fvck coinbase, fvcking Insider trading.

https://gizmodo.com/coinbase-freezes-bitcoin-cash-trades-launches-insider-1821460189


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Fvck coinbase, fvcking Insider trading.
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/coinbase-freezes-bitcoin-cash-trades-launches-insider-1821460189


 Explains a lot... the value was climbing at an astronomical rate when I looked yesterday and caused bitcoin to drop its arse out.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Fvck coinbase, fvcking Insider trading.
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/coinbase-freezes-bitcoin-cash-trades-launches-insider-1821460189


 There is a lot of pump and dump of altcoins too. Definitely something fishy going on


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Fvck coinbase, fvcking Insider trading.
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/coinbase-freezes-bitcoin-cash-trades-launches-insider-1821460189


 Coinbase is s**t and only 4 coins [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been quiet for the last couple of months, I am based in Thailand so things work differently to th UK, but I have been putting my energy into researching this and having a punt. Quadrupled my money in less than 2 months. With Ripple and Bitcoin. :thumb

Edit

As I write this just checked and made another 25% ON Ripple.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Coinbase is s**t and only 4 coins [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


 the app makes it so really easy to dip your toe in but the fees are fvcking ridiculous.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I use Cryptopia, it's easy to use and you don't even need to deposit money, just cryptocurrency. @Frandeman gave me the idea when he mentioned it on this thread.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I use Cryptopia, it's easy to use and you don't even need to deposit money, just cryptocurrency. @Frandeman gave me the idea when he mentioned it on this thread.


 Criptopia for the low value ones

Binance for the rest


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Fvck coinbase, fvcking Insider trading.
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/coinbase-freezes-bitcoin-cash-trades-launches-insider-1821460189


 Some poor fvcker bought 141 BCH from coinbase for $8490 then they dropped in value by 50% in the space of an hour lol.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Some poor fvcker bought 141 BCH from coinbase for $8490 then they dropped in value by 50% in the space of an hour lol.


 Ouch.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> Some poor fvcker bought 141 BCH from coinbase for $8490 then they dropped in value by 50% in the space of an hour lol.


 $8490 each ??? Isn't that almost double what they were going for.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Alvin said:


> $8490 each ??? Isn't that almost double what they were going for.


 It Was a glitch

Won't be charged at that price [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> It Was a glitch
> 
> Won't be charged at that price [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 Surely if he bought them, that's what he paid?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Alvin said:


> $8490 each ??? Isn't that almost double what they were going for.


 They're at $3000 now lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone have any USDT? Is it exactly the same value as US dollars? Cheers.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Anyone have any USDT? Is it exactly the same value as US dollars? Cheers.


 USDT is just a place holder for you to spend your money, but it represents "US dollars" but its not, you can not withdraw that

If you want to make a withdraw, either get BTC and sell it for euros or something on coinbase or some other website like that and then withdraw that


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> USDT is just a place holder for you to spend your money, but it represents "US dollars" but its not, you can not withdraw that
> 
> If you want to make a withdraw, either get BTC and sell it for euros or something on coinbase or some other website like that and then withdraw that


 I'm cashing out after new year

What's best way to get the £ on my account?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm cashing out after new year
> 
> What's best way to get the £ on my account?


 My suggestion would be, sell all your coins for either BTC, ETH, LTC or Dash, and sell that in some of those sites which accepts them, such as Coinbase, BitPanda and there are more,

But as you are already verified on Coinbase, sell it for something which they accept, you sell it to them, and I believe it will be stored in their "Euro Wallet", which you can make a withdraw from, not sure, I have not tried it,

@Lifesizepenguin probably knows, I think I saw him mention somewhere in this thread that he has made a withdraw,


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone use cex.io ? It has a good price for selling BCH for USD. I want to sell my BCH for US dollars, then withdraw the US dollars into my UK bank account if possible. Cheers.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I'm cashing out after new year
> 
> What's best way to get the £ on my account?


 Bitcoin transfer fees are pricey from what I have read , seems to be a lot cheaper to convert to lite coin then transfer to coinbase (or similar), sell and withdraw to bank.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

All in red

lost 25%


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Wow what a dip!! Lol


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Tried to mitigate losses in BTC last night but it just nose dived. I won't ever be a financial advisor lol.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Lol just buy now at this dip and hold more.

Stop panicking


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

powerfitness said:


> Tried to mitigate losses in BTC last night but it just nose dived. I won't ever be a financial advisor lol.


 Not much you can do when everything's down lol


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Thiis thread is comedy gold.. its like when the idiots in my work were trying to day trade with their pension funds


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

How's everyone's arrse this morning? @Frandeman you still holding strong?

39% dip was to be expected, bang on as always.

Had a nice pile of USDT to buy the blood bath


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

How's everyone's arrse this morning? @Frandeman you still holding strong?

39% dip was to be expected, bang on as always.

Had a nice pile of USDT to buy the blood bath


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Thiis thread is comedy gold.. its like when the idiots in my work were trying to day trade with their pension funds


 My mate put his life savings into Ltc and killed it luckily


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> How's everyone's arrse this morning? @Frandeman you still holding strong?
> 
> 39% dip was to be expected, bang on as always.
> 
> Had a nice pile of USDT to buy the blood bath


 25% lost after 300% up still good [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]

Only got 1000£ of my money on crypto... I'm still new to all this

But found it fascinating [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Oioi said:


> My mate put his life savings into Ltc and killed it luckily


 I'm thinking of banging 1k between BTC, LTC and EPH and leaving it there for a year or so see what happens.

I want to starting playing with forex and sticking a wee bit a month into an index fund for the long term as welll.. really havent got a clue when it comes to investing or trading though.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> I'm thinking of banging 1k between BTC, LTC and EPH and leaving it there for a year or so see what happens.
> 
> I want to starting playing with forex and sticking a wee bit a month into an index fund for the long term as welll.. *really havent got a clue when it comes to investing or trading though.*


 join the fvcking club.



Frandeman said:


> 25% lost after 300% up still good [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]
> 
> Only got 1000£ of my money on crypto... I'm still new to all this
> 
> But found it fascinating [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


 i reckon markets will be s**t over xmas, combination of people getting in and out quick when bitcoins shot up in november/december and also people taking profits out the market to spend on xmas presents followed up with the people panic selling cos of the continuing dip.

it will bounce back and prices will stabalise a bit once xmas is out the way , could be a while for a significant rise though.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I'm cashing out after new year
> 
> What's best way to get the £ on my account?


 Sign up to kraken, send BTC to kraken, sell to euro.

Download the BunQ app on your phone and open a euro accont with them.

Withdraw to BunQ, send to british bank.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ltc should be interesting with Charlie Lee's 'surprise' hes working on tba.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I bought £250 BTC and EPH then my bank started being a wank so i phoned them and they said they didnt reject anything. I want £250 LTC then ill just let them sit there.

I put most of my money into my house, reduced my mortgage term to 7 years so i should have at least 50k when i sell in a couple of years, boring but (pretty) safe.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Just had a huge crash of BTC, BCH, LTC, and ETH, don't know about the others. Recovering a bit now.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Just had a huge crash of BTC, BCH, LTC, and ETH, don't know about the others. Recovering a bit now.


 my ass is hurting from this crash,

still up in total, but damn I lost quite a bit..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> my ass is hurting from this crash,
> 
> still up in total, but damn I lost quite a bit..


 I expect all currencies to bounce back and go up in value to higher than they've ever been in the next few days. That's what has happened previously when there have been crashes.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

empzb said:


> Ltc should be interesting with Charlie Lee's 'surprise' hes working on tba.


 Let's hope he still gives a sh1t about LTC after selling all his.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> my ass is hurting from this crash,
> 
> still up in total, but damn I lost quite a bit..


 No blood but a bit of gapage. I'd only been playing at investing but was chuffed with making a ton. Now I'm down by £300 lol.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Let's hope he still gives a sh1t about LTC after selling all his.


 That was my thoughts...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Everything depends on the price of BTC, when that goes down, everything else goes down. When it goes up.......


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Pre Christmas sale

plenty of coins going cheap :thumb


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Alvin said:


> Pre Christmas sale
> 
> plenty of coins going cheap :thumb


 Offer ends midnight 22nd December!


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I'd have sunk a few hundred quid on BTC when at low 9k euros but it takes too long to transfer funds from my bank to the exchange


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Anybody else struggling to withdraw their actual cash from coinbase? their bank verification system is a joke and their support team seems non existent. they have a load of my money ive converted from crypto just sat there and its not letting me verify any of my bank accounts even my business one. taking the piss


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Also I had some money sat in multi bit for years that ceased service in march this year which I never knew. It was £60 worth of BTC from 2014 and worth just under 3k now, and its disappeared in the block chain in to some pricks wallet I imagine. The whole thing is a headache if you don't have the time to invest.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

BTC dropping fast [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=1c1fe6402cd9b02245b6d62619a777e688723a2ad84e0eb35bcaca2df2ef6429[/IMG]


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Buy buy buy. The market was way over valued. Cardano with no tech was sitting at number 6 on CMC. This correction was coming and is needed. Buy now because they might never get this low again


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

rollercoaster values today.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)




----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

empzb said:


> rollercoaster values today.


 Life is a rollercoaster, just got to ride it....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Back to strong profit today


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I exchanged all my LTC for XVG and XVG's going up now. Nice.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> I exchanged all my LTC for XVG and XVG's going up now. Nice.


 Any plans for the color of your future lambo ?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Any plans for the color of your future lambo ?


 Nothing too over the top. I was thinking gold and purple with neon lights in the interior.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I am learning from this guy as he does the research for me :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

So finally managed to join Coinbase but for some reason I can only buy with a maximum of £5 with my debit card.

Do I need to set up my Bank account? It says I have to first send money into their account first ???

Also want to buy Ripple and Lite - Is there any better and easier sites to use?

Coin Base is just doing my head in


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Sams said:


> So finally managed to join Coinbase but for some reason I can only buy with a maximum of £5 with my debit card.
> 
> Do I need to set up my Bank account? It says I have to first send money into their account first ???
> 
> ...


 Have you gotten yourself verified ? that might be the issue,


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Have you gotten yourself verified ? that might be the issue,


 You can still buy without being verified.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> You can still buy without being verified.


 yeah, but once you get yourself verified, you increase the limit on how much you are allowed to buy


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

SimpleLimit said:


> Have you gotten yourself verified ? that might be the issue,





ILLBehaviour said:


> You can still buy without being verified.





SimpleLimit said:


> yeah, but once you get yourself verified, you increase the limit on how much you are allowed to buy


 Yes all verified, but have a £5 limit, the app is rubbish from my own experiences.

Whats the next best thing, I want to buy Ripple as well


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> yeah, but once you get yourself verified, you increase the limit on how much you are allowed to buy


 The limit is something £750 a week with a debit card.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sams said:


> Yes all verified, but have a £5 limit, the app is rubbish from my own experiences.
> 
> Whats the next best thing, I want to buy Ripple as well


 Try via website instead of using the app, see if that will work. If it does transfer coin to gdax then to the exchange to avoid transfer fees.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Try via website instead of using the app, see if that will work. If it does transfer coin to gdax then to the exchange to avoid transfer fees.


 Do you need to buy coins (bitcoin/litecoin) from coinbase to then use to buy smaller coins elsewhere?

I only joined coinbase yesterday and haven't got a clue...


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

All these people trying to buy coins today, are you sure it's a good idea. The prices are based on demand and considering a large chunk of the worlds population will be drunk for the next three days I'm not sure demand, is going to be that great.

Maybe some bargains to have at some point over the weekend?


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I am learning from this guy as he does the research for me :whistling:


 Thanks Bro, thought it was quite interesting gonna start looking into buying some of them


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Fuuk ripple.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Do you need to buy coins (bitcoin/litecoin) from coinbase to then use to buy smaller coins elsewhere?
> 
> I only joined coinbase yesterday and haven't got a clue...


 Yes mate.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Fuuk ripple.


 Don't worry, it'll go back up in the new year.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Don't worry, it'll go back up in the new year.


 Far better choices than xrp


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

2% ada
2% MTH
2% WaBi
2% Salt
2% Gnt
2% Xlm
2% Xem
3% OMG
3% Pivx
3% Xvg
3% zec
3% xmr
3% etc
5% dash
10% eth
10% btg
10% bcc
10% Ltc


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Far better choices than xrp


 like ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> like ?


 Monero [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> like ?


 See the list above


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gonna be some fuukin big money this year I say!

I'll be making my 2018 predictions shortly haha.....


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Gonna be some fuukin big money this year I say!
> 
> I'll be making my 2018 predictions shortly haha.....


 Lets hear it,

Personally I have a little bit of money in,

TRX - Tron

XVG - Verge

SNC - Suncontract - Total gamble here, zero research went into this

BCN - Bytecoin

DGB - Digibyte


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Far better choices than xrp


 I like Ripple, I own 210, but want to get near 1000 before it goes over £1.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> I like Ripple, I own 210, but want to get near 1000 before it goes over £1.


 You may like ripple but can you seriously argue huge possible growth? So many coins have and will continue to out perform ripple imo.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Lets hear it,
> 
> Personally I have a little bit of money in,
> 
> ...


 100k btc next year


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Tomahawk are you still sticking to your guns?


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Anybody here heard of usi-tech, won't post my referral link as someone thought I'm doing it for referrals, but to access the site you need a sponsor as far as I'm aware(if you do want the link it's in the other thread). Plenty of YouTube videos on it, was thinking of getting into hashflare but they upped their fees, then I found this and wondered if any of you guys have used it ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

GAiinz said:


> Anybody here heard of usi-tech, won't post my referral link as someone thought I'm doing it for referrals, but to access the site you need a sponsor as far as I'm aware(if you do want the link it's in the other thread). Plenty of YouTube videos on it, was thinking of getting into hashflare but they upped their fees, then I found this and wondered if any of you guys have used it ?


 From a Google alone am oooot


----------



## GAiinz (Dec 13, 2014)

Oioi said:


> From a Google alone am oooot


 Yeah so it would seem, but Google was wrong on bitconnect, hashflare, bitcoin lol I suppose it's all a risk, really makes me think it's too good to be true, but hey we would of all been getting flamed on here if we said last year bitcoin is gonna be worth 11 grand in a year.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

I sold all my verge (XVG) for 5x profit. Too many red flag with it. Bought good positions in vechain (massive potential) and funfair (FUN) also good potential.

Other ones that I think can potentially do well are Ethlend (LEND) and simple token (OST). They all low market caps at the moment and offer new solutions to the crypto market place.

Have a look at these if you have time.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

bonacris said:


> I sold all my verge (XVG) for 5x profit. Too many red flag with it. Bought good positions in vechain (massive potential) and funfair (FUN) also good potential.
> 
> Other ones that I think can potentially do well are Ethlend (LEND) and simple token (OST). They all low market caps at the moment and offer new solutions to the crypto market place.
> 
> Have a look at these if you have time.


 XVG is gonna die on its legs its looking

Heard a few mention verchain


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Oioi said:


> XVG is gonna die on its legs its looking
> 
> Heard a few mention verchain


 I was big on verge but it is getting a hammering from reddit. Not because they hate the profit but the tech is useless and not what it says it is.

Vechain could be massive in 2018.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

GAiinz said:


> Yeah so it would seem, but Google was wrong on bitconnect, hashflare, bitcoin lol I suppose it's all a risk, really makes me think it's too good to be true, but hey we would of all been getting flamed on here if we said last year bitcoin is gonna be worth 11 grand in a year.


 Bitconnect did well with its coin hence my involvement in neo connect


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

bonacris said:


> I sold all my verge (XVG) for 5x profit. Too many red flag with it. Bought good positions in vechain (massive potential) and funfair (FUN) also good potential.
> 
> Other ones that I think can potentially do well are Ethlend (LEND) and simple token (OST). They all low market caps at the moment and offer new solutions to the crypto market place.
> 
> Have a look at these if you have time.


 Xvg was due a correction I think,

this probably didn't help https://theripplecryptocurrency.com/verge-hoax-investors-lose-millions/


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone know a good exchange for exchanging litecoin for USD or anything for a decent rate? Cheers. Cryptopia is ok, but I'm looking for something with better rates if it exists. Cheers.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

bonacris said:


> I was big on verge but it is getting a hammering from reddit. Not because they hate the profit but the tech is useless and not what it says it is.


 Was getting hammered by spastics, nothing wrong with it, and its going back up now


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> Was getting hammered by spastics, nothing wrong with it, and its going back up now


 It could still make you money but it's a pretty useless privacy coin. Will be gone in a year


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Careful if you use blockchain and get this email, it's a phishing email, link takes you to some scam site

Bad grammar too lol


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> You may like ripple but can you seriously argue huge possible growth? So many coins have and will continue to out perform ripple imo.


 When Coinbase adds it yes, it will easily head towards $5 which would be a superb return for myself


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

dmsknk said:


> When Coinbase adds it yes, it will easily head towards $5 which would be a superb return for myself


 It would need a 200b market cap. I can't see it myself


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

bonacris said:


> It could still make you money but it's a pretty useless privacy coin. Will be gone in a year


 What makes you say that ?

I have only checked their website, and check their twitter like once a week, have not seen any bad flags which you mentioned, sure there are the few haters saying its a scam coin, but go ahead and check every other coin, there is at least someone saying that for every coin


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

How long does CoinBase ID verification usually take? I submitted mine about 3 hours ago, said it would take 3-5 minutes and I would get an email notification but I have received nothing. I have tried using both the app and website


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

sbr said:


> How long does CoinBase ID verification usually take? I submitted mine about 3 hours ago, said it would take 3-5 minutes and I would get an email notification but I have received nothing. I have tried using both the app and website


 Weeks at this stage


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

SimpleLimit said:


> What makes you say that ?
> 
> I have only checked their website, and check their twitter like once a week, have not seen any bad flags which you mentioned, sure there are the few haters saying its a scam coin, but go ahead and check every other coin, there is at least someone saying that for every coin


 Reddit.. they hate the coin because it's main sell is privacy and it doesn't do that very well. It's team was meant to release wraith a few times and have failed too delivery


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

bonacris said:


> Weeks at this stage


 Are there any quicker options? I was hoping to invest in VeChain today


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

sbr said:


> Are there any quicker options? I was hoping to invest in VeChain today


 Not as far as I know. Cex.io have stopped processing new customers because of the backlog. Coinbase will still be the best option and will probably be quicker than the rest to confirm. It could take a day or so but it could take a week. I'm 4 weeks waiting to get my limits increased by cex.io


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

bonacris said:


> Not as far as I know. Cex.io have stopped processing new customers because of the backlog. Coinbase will still be the best option and will probably be quicker than the rest to confirm. It could take a day or so but it could take a week. I'm 4 weeks waiting to get my limits increased by cex.io


 mine has said unable to verify I'm close to giving up. Thankfully a friend has a log on that can buy coins!


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

I've just had my confirmation email. Taken probably 5 hours


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

empzb said:


> mine has said unable to verify I'm close to giving up. Thankfully a friend has a log on that can buy coins!


 I wouldn't give up because more people will be joining the crypto market next year so youll be ahead of the game if you are verified.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

sbr said:


> I've just had my confirmation email. Taken probably 5 hours


 Have you tried to buy yet? What is your limit ? Mine is still £5 on debit card lol


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

Sams said:


> Have you tried to buy yet? What is your limit ? Mine is still £5 on debit card lol


 Not yet but says I can use up to £750 per week


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> When Coinbase adds it yes, it will easily head towards $5 which would be a superb return for myself


 Many coins offering far better than 5-10x. Only my 2 sats



bonacris said:


> It would need a 200b market cap. I can't see it myself


 Agreed



sbr said:


> Are there any quicker options? I was hoping to invest in VeChain today


 Unfortunately not. If you get stuck needing to verify a bittrex account I'm sure someone would grab ver on your behalf now


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

Oioi said:


> Unfortunately not. If you get stuck needing to verify a bittrex account I'm sure someone would grab ver on your behalf now


 Bittrex isn't accepting new users. I was considering buying on binance. Has anyone used this?

What wallets do people recommend? I have left my laptop in the office and can't get it until after the new year, so ideally something iOS or web based that's secure


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

sbr said:


> Bittrex isn't accepting new users. I was considering buying on binance. Has anyone used this?
> 
> What wallets do people recommend? I have left my laptop in the office and can't get it until after the new year, so ideally something iOS or web based that's secure


 Depends for what coin


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

sbr said:


> Bittrex isn't accepting new users. I was considering buying on binance. Has anyone used this?


 I'm using Binance at the mo with no issues yet, they have a lot of coins to chose from too.

Im struggling to work out how to set up a stop loss on the mobile site though if anyone can help.


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

Oioi said:


> Depends for what coin


 I've purchased VeChain from Binance. Now just need to decide on a wallet. After a quick search, a lot on reddit seem to suggest Airbitz and bread wallet. Do you have any views on either of them?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Just sold the last of my xvg

now need a replacement


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Alvin said:


> Just sold the last of my xvg
> 
> now need a replacement


 I'm looking to make some profit day trading, haven't found an active currency yet though. BTC, BCH and LTC are all on a slight dip right now if that's any use to you.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm looking to make some profit day trading, haven't found an active currency yet though. BTC, BCH and LTC are all on a slight dip right now if that's any use to you.


 I'm the same at the moment btc is my go to when I can't find something I like


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Alvin said:


> I'm the same at the moment btc is my go to when I can't find something I like


 I was trading emb on and off yesterday picking up little bits of profit. It shot up from 0.00000002 to 0.00000018 in 24 hours.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> I was trading emb on and off yesterday picking up little bits of profit. It shot up from 0.00000002 to 0.00000018 in 24 hours.


 I'm finding a way to post my various portfolio links etc so you guys can have a nosy


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

dmsknk said:


> When Coinbase adds it yes, it will easily head towards $5 which would be a superb return for myself


 *IF* coinbase adds it, which bearing in mind it was pre-mined, I would say is unlikely any time soon.


----------



## DaveC (Oct 29, 2016)

If crypto currencies weren't exciting enough as they are :lol:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

On Localbitcoins why is the BTC price much higher than Coinbase?

For Example Coinbase is 10,629 and Local bit coins 11,148?

Is it worth just waiting to do a transfer to coinbase to get the better rate? even though this can take some time?

I have narrowed my coins down to IOTA and Lite.

Was tempted with StreamR, Verge and Ripple, but have had enough reading now and just want to invest


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Sams said:


> On Localbitcoins why is the BTC price much higher than Coinbase?
> 
> For Example Coinbase is 10,629 and Local bit coins 11,148?
> 
> ...


 Local bitcoins charge over the top but if you buy in a decent dip it doesn't really matter, also transfers are pretty much instant and there's no limit to how much you can buy.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

What do people think about Ethereum? As a coin I mean not the network


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

dmsknk said:


> What do people think about Ethereum? As a coin I mean not the network


 I think will triple in price next year as more people use it to trade than bitcoin. Fee and slow speed are killing bitcoin as a trading currency. Nothing useful other than a store of value


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

bonacris said:


> I think will triple in price next year as more people use it to trade than bitcoin. Fee and slow speed are killing bitcoin as a trading currency. Nothing useful other than a store of value


 Its surprising how bitcoin become so popular, took over 4 hours to get coins from my wallet to the exchange. After reading more about it, says can sometimes take days.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Has anyone had issues with coinbase I sent drive licence pictures to be verified over 3weeks and heard nothing since.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ukmeathead said:


> Has anyone had issues with coinbase I sent drive licence pictures to be verified over 3weeks and heard nothing since.


 Overloaded

Try something else


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> Overloaded
> 
> Try something else


 Any advice on others?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Ukmeathead said:


> Any advice on others?


 Cex.io but don't think they are taking more customers for now but worth a look.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Its surprising how bitcoin become so popular, took over 4 hours to get coins from my wallet to the exchange. After reading more about it, says can sometimes take days.


 4 days to send to an exchange. The price of the coin I wanted to buy had gone up 157% . Bitcoin sucks coin


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I had a 4 day wait to get funds transferred.

Does anyone think Verge will come good before end of the year and will wraith make any difference?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

powerfitness said:


> I had a 4 day wait to get funds transferred.
> 
> Does anyone think Verge will come good before end of the year and will wraith make any difference?


 I honestly don't think so but it's a crazy market.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Ukmeathead said:


> Any advice on others?


 Local bitcoins


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

bonacris said:


> I think will triple in price next year as more people use it to trade than bitcoin. Fee and slow speed are killing bitcoin as a trading currency. Nothing useful other than a store of value


 Crypto kitties Brough eth to a grinding halt......


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Crypto kitties Brough eth to a grinding halt......


 That's true but it didn't devalue the price. The network is meh but the price will continue to go up as people will see bitcoin as too slow and expensive and LTC and ripple don't have the pairings on the exchanges


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Altcoins Recovering fu**ing slow

Like me


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Ripple doing really well past few days.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

A few good moves this morning, some alts doing really good


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

FINALLY!!!

Have $500 worth of bitcoins in Coinbase.

Now to take a pick from IOTA or Ripple and do the last hurdle of transferring over to Binance!

Hope the last part goes smoothly


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Sams said:


> FINALLY!!!
> 
> Have $500 worth of bitcoins in Coinbase.
> 
> ...


 Have you bought the bitcoin because so would use ethereum instead. Cheaper fees


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

bonacris said:


> Have you bought the bitcoin because so would use ethereum instead. Cheaper fees


 Yep bought it now, s**t didn't know that!


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Too fu**ing ugly for this game [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=743ca1134a86102e15e5a2a937f531c31db7c77d0864ec026ed048f3a5ecb4df[/IMG]


 Local bitcoin prices are really expensive at the mo and coin base charge around 12 pound transfer fee, fu**ing ridiculous. Wish I could use etherium on the market I use


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

bonacris said:


> That's true but it didn't devalue the price. The network is meh but the price will continue to go up as people will see bitcoin as too slow and expensive and LTC and ripple don't have the pairings on the exchanges


 Ethereum became just as unusable as btc just most people didn't complain or notice. As soon as kitties got going the gas requirements we're crazy..... 300k max with a weight of 30.....$8 dollars to breed, $8 to list.... Not the fees of a network that is coping.

I'm an eth fan certainly but to say it's functional in real use cases is clutching at straws. I don't actually know if I could give an example of a coin coping well with even remotely increased usage? Btc sheets it's self every month and rapes ye, eth trys a game and its a similar situation..... LTC was a good indicator of segwits success but we've yet to see how it handles massive volume.

Soft fork anyone?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

bonacris said:


> Reddit.. they hate the coin because it's main sell is privacy and it doesn't do that very well. It's team was meant to release wraith a few times and have failed too delivery


 Been having a read, lol, some people do not like XVG, it is a bit worrying reading all that,

But oh, well, after reading the XVG twitter feed, I decided to throw £2.5k on xvg, either I will get proper fcked or I might actually make a bit of a profit here when they release wraith


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Been having a read, lol, some people do not like XVG, it is a bit worrying reading all that,
> 
> But oh, well, after reading the XVG twitter feed, I decided to throw £2.5k on xvg, either I will get proper fcked or I might actually make a bit of a profit here when they release wraith


 Fair brave move, hope it swings your way certainly.

I am guilty of twaating a fair chunk into Vincent briatore's Friday pick haha


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Xvg just paired with tether? Only 3 hours of candles


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

chezzer said:


> Local bitcoin prices are really expensive at the mo and coin base charge around 12 pound transfer fee, fu**ing ridiculous. Wish I could use etherium on the market I use


 I payed £1000

I got £980 in my wallet from localbitcoins

Wtf are you doing guys ?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

That's 0.2% [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> That's 0.2% [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 Buying smaller amounts


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UKmuscle

used to be, first and last think I checked everyday

Now is https://coinmarketcap.com/all/views/all/

It feels like cheating


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> UKmuscle
> 
> used to be, first and last think I checked everyday
> 
> ...


 My friend said something similar. You used to be about the gym life bow it's amount cryptos.

Sorry for trying to make money and secure my future while you spend every penny on protein and preworkout


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I sold halve Ada after i double my money

what should i buy cheap on Binance ?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I sold halve Ada after i double my money
> 
> what should i buy cheap on Binance ?


 Have you got xlm. They just signed with IBM still 34c I think and joined the top 10. Should be a steady earner.

Or vechain I think is 2.30. Massive potential.

Funfair is an interesting one.

Ost is an interesting concept and just came out of ICO and added to exchanges on the 19th of December.

Last 2 are high risk


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

bonacris said:


> Have you got xlm. They just signed with IBM still 34c I think and joined the top 10. Should be a steady earner.
> 
> Or vechain I think is 2.30. Massive potential.
> 
> ...


 Think IBM and lumens is old news?

Currently got over 2000 of XLM and XRP but think XRP might have reached near its peak, so looking for something else.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bonacris said:


> Have you got xlm. They just signed with IBM still 34c I think and joined the top 10. Should be a steady earner.
> 
> Or vechain I think is 2.30. Massive potential.
> 
> ...


 Got a few been checking to invest

Those 2 and 10 more than


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Bought some LEND to HOLD


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Bought some LEND to HOLD


 Same got it at 5c went as high as 25c yesterday. Think it's around 15ish now. Should be worth a pretty penny in a year


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Decided to fuuk bittrex off. Binance offering 2btc withdrawal unverified.

Any current hypes people are hear?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Just bought 500 neblio


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

If I had some USDT I'd be stocking up on some bargains right now.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Oioi said:


> If I had some USDT I'd be stocking up on some bargains right now.


 got 5000 on bittrex, not sure it's time yet, maybe monday or tuesday


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone found any of these telegram groups, that are any good?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Decided to fuuk bittrex off. Binance offering 2btc withdrawal unverified.
> 
> Any current hypes people are hear?


 Raiblock (XRB) is what I keep hearing but it's only on 3 s**t exchanges. But has gone up so much so i would expect a correction and potential buying opportunity soon.

Po.et

Deepbrain chain also but have no clue what it's about.

Colx is a privacy coin. Was a 3rd of a cent and went to 1cent. Back at .0096

But definitely don't go on my suggestions but these are something to look at


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> Anyone found any of these telegram groups, that are any good?


 I get "the chart guys" notifications through telegram


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Decided to fuuk bittrex off. Binance offering 2btc withdrawal unverified.
> 
> Any current hypes people are hear?


 I'm still playing with the £1000 i put 3 weeks ago,

made some money first week, lost some 2th week and making some this one :lol:

Still learning everyday and keeps my mind out of drugs and bitches :thumb

For January will put cash on

NEO PIVEX POWR QSP SUB TRON XLM

Plus usual suspects anytime they drop 20%


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I been playing for 1 week.. up 35% on initial bitcoin deposit

Bitcoin dropped 35% since i bought in

I lose.

I'll also buy more bitcoin when it goes sub 10k


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

superpube said:


> I been playing for 1 week.. up 35% on initial bitcoin deposit
> 
> Bitcoin dropped 35% since i bought in
> 
> ...


 If you mean sub 10k pounds, it's just done that.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Jeez! Ltc taken quite a dive


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alvin said:


> Jeez! Ltc taken quite a dive


 I'm keen to get some ASAP as its lookking now


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=87393

https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=193436

https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=213514


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Wondered how long it'd take @Frandeman to mention women ahaha......you've done well so far


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=87393
> 
> https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=193436
> 
> https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=213514


 Nice site but extremely slow, how many wallets do you hold all of them in? Ive got 4 at the minute and im losing track!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I took a massive beating on EMB. I bought at 24 and it dropped to 12 almost instantly. Fvck lol. Still at 12 now. Good thing I only spent half my LTC on it ( 1.2 LTC lol )


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> Nice site but extremely slow, how many wallets do you hold all of them in? Ive got 4 at the minute and im losing track!


 I hold them as required.....As many as possible on hard storage, if not a backed up desktop client. I only use the portfolio site to keep track of everything, without it my organisation was chaos.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

For what its worth I'm now traidng on a anonymous binance account over my previous verified bittrex. Also bought a good amount of BNB 

Portfolios are likely to be updated daily


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> For what its worth I'm now traidng on a anonymous binance account over my previous verified bittrex. Also bought a good amount of BNB
> 
> Portfolios are likely to be updated daily


 When did you start to invest in coins?


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I bought into BTC way too high and then it crashed hard. My next mistake was buying into verge. Initially I thought I'd made a good choice and then I learned of pump and dump lol.

To break even I need to make around $400.

Have learned a lot so far and made better decisions. It's quite addictive.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Oioi said:


> I'm keen to get some ASAP as its lookking now


 I bought back in at sub $200 so hoping it'll bounce back to 270 - 300 soon although all the coins seem to be struggling atm.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

powerfitness said:


> I bought into BTC way too high and then it crashed hard. My next mistake was buying into verge. Initially I thought I'd made a good choice and then I learned of pump and dump lol.
> 
> To break even I need to make around $400.
> 
> Have learned a lot so far and made better decisions. It's quite addictive.


 I done similar mate, my alts are doing well but bitcoin and litecoin have done s**t since I bought in. ETH seems most stable price wise. Having a lot of fun with it though, expecting really good things in the new year.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

powerfitness said:


> I bought into BTC way too high and then it crashed hard. My next mistake was buying into verge. Initially I thought I'd made a good choice and then I learned of pump and dump lol.
> 
> To break even I need to make around $400.
> 
> Have learned a lot so far and made better decisions. It's quite addictive.


 Hope you didnt sell, it has jumped in price a bit, and that is just from the developers showing a screen shot of what is to come, will go up a bit more hopefully


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I done similar mate, my alts are doing well but bitcoin and litecoin have done s**t since I bought in. ETH seems most stable price wise. Having a lot of fun with it though, expecting really good things in the new year.


 Yeah ETH seems the most stable of the three. BTC does dictate the entire market. Then in alt coins I am day trading NEO and BNB for small profits.



SimpleLimit said:


> Hope you didnt sell, it has jumped in price a bit, and that is just from the developers showing a screen shot of what is to come, will go up a bit more hopefully


 I was too much at a loss to sell as I originally bought my verge at 1475. The looming wraith update had me sitting on the fence as what to do. Very much a gamble.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

powerfitness said:


> Yeah ETH seems the most stable of the three. BTC does dictate the entire market. Then in alt coins I am day trading NEO and BNB for small profits.
> 
> I was too much at a loss to sell as I originally bought my verge at 1475. The looming wraith update had me sitting on the fence as what to do. Very much a gamble.


 If wraith is delayed again it could be disastrous. I sold all mine at .25. Didn't want to be involved in that project anymore. Lumped it all into Vechain


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

bonacris said:


> If wraith is delayed again it could be disastrous. I sold all mine at .25. Didn't want to be involved in that project anymore. Lumped it all into Vechain


 Yes the project lacks a professional feel to it and if it's delayed everyone will have zero confidence.

Visions of a young nerdy developer coding away in his folks garage trying to make a deadline lol.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

powerfitness said:


> Yes the project lacks a professional feel to it and if it's delayed everyone will have zero confidence.
> 
> Visions of a young nerdy developer coding away in his folks garage trying to make a deadline lol.


 There is so much promising projects in the crypto market do we really need another privacy coin that isn't very private and not very professional.

I'm lumping 2k each on stellar and vechain. Worst they don't move but I definitely can't see me losing that money in 2018. It's doing nothing sitting in the bank might as well put it to work.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Look a biggest winners right now [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]CannabisCoin

Growers International

Dopecoin

Someone was high last night


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

bonacris said:


> There is so much promising projects in the crypto market do we really need another privacy coin that isn't very private and not very professional.
> 
> I'm lumping 2k each on stellar and vechain. Worst they don't move but I definitely can't see me losing that money in 2018. It's doing nothing sitting in the bank might as well put it to work.


 Vechain looks a good bet, ICON and Cardano also.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

had .5 of a bitcoin for 3years, just saying

toodles


----------



## Chris82 (Mar 7, 2017)

powerfitness said:


> Yeah ETH seems the most stable of the three. BTC does dictate the entire market. Then in alt coins I am day trading NEO and BNB for small profits.
> 
> I was too much at a loss to sell as I originally bought my verge at 1475. The looming wraith update had me sitting on the fence as what to do. Very much a gamble.


 Back up to 0.1657 now.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Hasn't xvg missed 3 wraith deadlines already?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> When did you start to invest in coins?


 About a year now


----------



## Chris82 (Mar 7, 2017)

Alvin said:


> Hasn't xvg missed 3 wraith deadlines already?


 Yep. Think there screwed if it doesn't happen today.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Desperatley need to get the trading float back into action.......I'd normally of had 20k USDT sat waiting aside for any dips........ sat looking at a dirt cheap market, millions of opportunities and am sat twiddeling my tits waiting for some fresh cash to come in :/

@Frandeman and all the other new guys, great to see poeple embracing it and bettering their financial situation


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Guys, what are the bext coins to invest in right now? I own BTC, LTC, ETH and XRP?

Looking at LEND, SALT, XLM, CARDANO


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I have also learned a lesson from this.

Bought Bitcoin on coinbase to transfer to Binance to buy another coin.

However BTC dropped and my £500 I put in to just see how it all works is now worth £374.00

So now I have to wait until BTC to go up to get my full £500 at the risk if the coin I wanted to invest into dropping in price.

These coins can be frustrating.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

dmsknk said:


> Guys, what are the bext coins to invest in right now? I own BTC, LTC, ETH and XRP?
> 
> Looking at LEND, SALT, XLM, CARDANO


 Any of those I will put my money on when they dip a bit :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I will get one of this with profits from cryto :tongue:

In mate black of course


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Sams said:


> I have also learned a lesson from this.
> 
> Bought Bitcoin on coinbase to transfer to Binance to buy another coin.
> 
> ...


 If the price of btc dropped the btc value of the coin you wanted to buy also drops...... If your btc is worth less it costsess btc to buy the coin....


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I will get one of this with profits from cryto :tongue:
> 
> In mate black of course


 A 911 turbo S for me


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Oioi said:


> A 911 turbo S for me


 Audi rs6 avant for me. Sleeper car


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> Vechain looks a good bet, ICON and Cardano also.


 Sold half my cardano to buy more vechain. Cardano will hopefully dip and I'll buy more. Icx looks good I just don't have enough to get a meaningful amount


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Chris82 said:


> Yep. Think there screwed if it doesn't happen today.


 Me too. Even if it's released is still not better than monero


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> A 911 turbo S for me


 GT2 RS

GT3 RS

For the laughs


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

bonacris said:


> Sold half my cardano to buy more vechain. Cardano will hopefully dip and I'll buy more. Icx looks good I just don't have enough to get a meaningful amount


 Whats the hype over ver? When I first got into this my portfolio was nothing but hype....I sold FUD and now they're smahing winners....I'm now putting a similar amount into all the hypes! Done me well so far considering.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone got any thoughts on xlm? tempted to put most of my usdt into then but not sure if I do it now, or wait until tomorrow, assuming the bank holidays going to bring things down again.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on xlm? tempted to put most of my usdt into then but not sure if I do it now, or wait until tomorrow, assuming the bank holidays going to bring things down again.


 I again had loads ages ago cheap....sold em....got some more now


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Oioi said:


> I again had loads ages ago cheap....sold em....got some more now


 Yep, thought at 20 cents they'd reached there peak. Bought around a 1000 yesterday for 30cents. Same with ripple, went in at 60 got out at 80, then back in at 1 dollar, and got out at 2.20.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Whats the hype over ver? When I first got into this my portfolio was nothing but hype....I sold FUD and now they're smahing winners....I'm now putting a similar amount into all the hypes! Done me well so far considering.


 Vechain Ven/vet has some amazing partnerships. Had an announcement yesterday basically anyone holding Vechain tokens is eligible for Thor Power. Like Gas for Neo. Ie free money.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Rb5 impreza for sale, need bottom end doing. 1k will take crypto


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Rb5 impreza for sale, need bottom end doing. 1k will take crypto


 Chavs car


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Chavs car


 I don't drive the abomination...... It was cheap and broken hence why it's been left to die on my drive.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

A rough list of coins ill be looking into/dollar cost averaging into over the comng weeks

naga
Funfair
Raiblocks
Iota
Ark
powr
Aeon
DBC
WaBi
Sub
LoMoCoin
Xlm
Ven
ZRX
BountX
Trigger
Req
HAt
vtc


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> A rough list of coins ill be looking into/dollar cost averaging into over the comng weeks
> 
> naga
> Funfair
> ...


 Plus QSP and ADA, divided my first investment between those four.

Probably just going to wait for a while now, or invest a bit more if I find anything else I fancy.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Iota should be doing better than it is.

Getting in to Apex pre ICO too.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Iota should be doing better than it is.
> 
> Getting in to Apex pre ICO too.


 How is it down under mate?

Just had a look at Apex, you think its gonna be big?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

fu**ing boring Holding [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]

I need some whores


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> fu**ing boring Holding [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]
> 
> I need some whores


 If its boring you've clearly had it too easy


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Whats everyones views on these pre sales on these ICO tokens ?

Good point to get in if you think the technology is good? As there seem to be a few and all are like a dollar a coin, so fairly high for a coin before its even launched ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

IOTA is also on the up, wanted that to drop to get in.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> Whats everyones views on these pre sales on these ICO tokens ?
> 
> Good point to get in if you think the technology is good? As there seem to be a few and all are like a dollar a coin, so fairly high for a coin before its even launched ?


 Holding for a year ?

f**k that 

First 100 coins will make me rich in 6 months [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG]


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Holding for a year ?
> 
> f**k that
> 
> First 100 coins will make me rich in 6 months [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG]


 What are your top alt coins?

Have you just spread evenly over a few coins with a view to holding untill next year?

I've been on some day trade streams on YouTube, was very confusing. Suppose nothing comes easy!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> What are your top alt coins?
> 
> Have you just spread evenly over a few coins with a view to holding untill next year?
> 
> I've been on some day trade streams on YouTube, was very confusing. Suppose nothing comes easy!


 Still £1000 invested got £4000

Spread it in ETN ADA VXR LEND NEM DGB

this month I'll put other 1k in privacy coins monero, ccash, dash. Stellar


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Still £1000 invested got £4000
> 
> Spread it in ETN ADA VXR LEND NEM DGB
> 
> this month I'll put other 1k in privacy coins monero, ccash, dash. Stellar


 Yeah privacy coins are worth some investment, stellar was the one I was looking at.

Spent all my LTC on alt coins, so I'll probably stick some money on LTC and hold until this time next year.

I'm a greedy bastard and can't stop checking on the next promising coin.

There'sa lot to learn but luckily those clever f**kers on YouTube do all the research and I just use their kind tips :thumb


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> Still £1000 invested got £4000
> 
> Spread it in ETN ADA VXR LEND NEM DGB
> 
> this month I'll put other 1k in privacy coins monero, ccash, dash. Stellar


 I bought 40 Monero at €23 a coin early 2017 :thumb


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sams said:


> How is it down under mate?
> 
> Just had a look at Apex, you think its gonna be big?


 All good thanks mate, living in Melbourne but spent xmas and new year in Sydney and will be heading back Melb tomorrow.

All of these pre ICOs usually are good for a 3x return if you sell them sharpish once released to the masses.

One of my mates tipped me on Apex, he's made about £30k in the last month off various coins I'd never heard of, we've set up a little chat group between a few of us on FB and we all trade tips. My missus is very good at picking coins that do well, Monero, Ripple and Doge are ones that we've done really well off as she bouhht them ages ago and they've just shot up.

Gonna pay for our wedding next year with crypto profits, half way there already so she keeps upping our target!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

What does everyone think of EMB if they've heard of it lol.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> What does everyone think of EMB if they've heard of it lol.


 EmberCoin

Pump & Dump :whistling:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> EmberCoin
> 
> Pump & Dump :whistling:


 Probably yeah.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

InAndOut said:


> Yeah privacy coins are worth some investment, stellar was the one I was looking at.
> 
> Spent all my LTC on alt coins, so I'll probably stick some money on LTC and hold until this time next year.
> 
> ...


 What you tube channel do you use mate?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Sams said:


> What you tube channel do you use mate?


 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnXWZX1RSjXGp1IDX0k4SMQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTovmBbgOEgi4iXqSH3IxjQ

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8KQBj1X0oMbRwe4l_mFHKQ

Those three are decent, the first one is a live 24hr stream which can become quite addictive.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> What you tube channel do you use mate?


 Bull & bear , datadash, Altcoinbuzz

The ones I made money with

Crypto for the people

Haejin Lee

The right trader

Arcane bear

Interesting


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Bull & bear , datadash, Altcoinbuzz
> 
> The ones I made money with
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate, which one is the best?

I am getting a bit addicted to this now and am reading up on this more and more, so could do with narrowing it down to a few channels or ill have bo life lol


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Sams said:


> Cheers mate, which one is the best?
> 
> I am getting a bit addicted to this now and am reading up on this more and more, so could do with narrowing it down to a few channels or ill have bo life lol


 Bull and Bear is the third link I sent you - English guy who speaks a lot of sense. I usually gloss over the long-winded info and summarise with tips on the best/worst coins.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Bull and Bear is the third link I sent you - English guy who speaks a lot of sense. I usually gloss over the long-winded info and summarise with tips on the best/worst coins.





Sams said:


> Cheers mate, which one is the best?
> 
> I am getting a bit addicted to this now and am reading up on this more and more, so could do with narrowing it down to a few channels or ill have bo life lol


 First 3


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Suppoman Udemy is good and funny as f**k


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Are there any full time traders on here?

just curious what sort of daily targets are the norm.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

@Frandeman @Oioi @Smitch @EpicSquats have you heard of QASH or DBET? Just been tipped off about these two long term, can't buy on Binance though, so I'm looking for ways to buy...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> @Frandeman @Oioi @Smitch @EpicSquats have you heard of QASH or DBET? Just been tipped off about these two long term, can't buy on Binance though, so I'm looking for ways to buy...


 Pump & Dump both

You got fu**ing loads better options


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Pump & Dump both
> 
> You got fu**ing loads better options


 Haha,it was from a pretty solid source TBF, but it's pissing me off trying to buy them so gonna leave it for now and do more research


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> @Frandeman @Oioi @Smitch @EpicSquats have you heard of QASH or DBET? Just been tipped off about these two long term, can't buy on Binance though, so I'm looking for ways to buy...


 Go to coin market cap, find your coin, look under the marlkets tab, it'll list the exchanges that trade it 



Frandeman said:


> Pump & Dump both
> 
> You got fu**ing loads better options


 Going on like old hat after 3 weeks bro.......



InAndOut said:


> Haha,it was from a pretty solid source TBF, but it's pissing me off trying to buy them so gonna leave it for now and do more research


 easily found as I mentiond


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone wanna jump in my telegram group to see what i'm buying and when?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Go to coin market cap, find your coin, look under the marlkets tab, it'll list the exchanges that trade it
> 
> Going on like old hat after 3 weeks bro.......
> 
> easily found as I mentiond


 Nice one mate, that will help with exchanges. Binance is really lagging in browser at the moment.



Oioi said:


> Anyone wanna jump in my telegram group to see what i'm buying and when?


 Yeah I'll have a look :beer:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Nice one mate, that will help with exchanges. Binance is really lagging in browser at the moment.
> 
> Yeah I'll have a look :beer:


 Binance App is pretty good if your browser isnt great


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/qash/#markets

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/decent-bet/#markets


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Binance App is pretty good if your browser isnt great


 Yeah I've got that, coinbase and bunq and it's been less than a week for me. Already looking at a large monitor. Can see my desk becoming like Dixon's shop window if this carries on!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEeA2g3zgjyFHAJQcg


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Frandeman I'll admit, I'm quite surprised at your enthusiasm and research on the topic  I't great to see people earning money hence my offfer of the telegram group! Certainly not trading advice but a quick way for us all to share our plans, buys and sales


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Go to coin market cap, find your coin, look under the marlkets tab, it'll list the exchanges that trade it
> 
> Going on like old hat after 3 weeks bro.......
> 
> easily found as I mentiond


 I wouldn't put my money on then 

Got a plan , I will stick to it

Writing everything down until the 8th



InAndOut said:


> Nice one mate, that will help with exchanges. Binance is really lagging in browser at the moment.
> 
> Yeah I'll have a look :beer:


 Cryptopia got most small ones and works really well...

Binance and KUcoin [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> I wouldn't put my money on then
> 
> Got a plan , I will stick to it
> 
> ...


 share the plan?

I'll be updating my portfolio spread shortly


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @Frandeman I'll admit, I'm quite surprised at your enthusiasm and research on the topic  I't great to see people earning money hence my offfer of the telegram group! Certainly not trading advice but a quick way for us all to share our plans, buys and sales


 Free money gives me the motivation I need as

I f**ked up for too long 

If this s**t doesn't crush, next year this time we will be proper UK Members with 100k in bank


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Free money gives me the motivation I need as
> 
> I f**ked up for too long
> 
> If this s**t doesn't crush, next year this time we will be proper UK Members with 100k in bank


 we're all gonna make it bra


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> share the plan?
> 
> I'll be updating my portfolio spread shortly


 I'm out now I will


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Crypto is like tren for money, fvcking loving this s**t.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Think this has been asked before but what's the best way to invest relatively small amounts into different coins without paying to many fees.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Also what's people's opinions on Ropple and Stellar?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Think this has been asked before but what's the best way to invest relatively small amounts into different coins without paying to many fees.


 find a mate with crypto and ask nicely.....or pay the fees like everyone else

cheapest way would be to deposit into coinbase then buy though GDax


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Oioi said:


> If the price of btc dropped the btc value of the coin you wanted to buy also drops...... If your btc is worth less it costsess btc to buy the coin....


 Sorry mate, I have just seen this.

I thought it was based on the USD price also?

So I have been sitting here like lemon waiting for it to go back to its 500 lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Sams said:


> Sorry mate, I have just seen this.
> 
> I thought it was based on the USD price also?
> 
> So I have been sitting here like lemon waiting for it to go back to its 500 lol


 Your not buying with dollars?

if you have a coin that is $500 /0.5btc with btc being $1000 and btc becomes $2000 you can buy 4 instead of 2. Alt coins are priced in BTC with often a USD representation


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Your not buying with dollars?
> 
> if you have a coin that is $500 /0.5btc with btc being $1000 and btc becomes $2000 you can buy 4 instead of 2. Alt coins are priced in BTC with often a USD representation


 Ah ok mate. Thanks.

Luckily I am just playing about with £500 before I do anything stupid.

My original plan was IOTA.

Now thinking as its such a small amount either Stellar or cardano.

One of my mates is into his coins and has recommended the ICO AML Coin, what do you think?

Also, joined your telegram.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Where is everyone getting the Raiblocks (XRB) from? Usually use Binance but they dont have it. I use a site called coinscanner and it shows the following:

If i convert EUR to LSK on bitbay (no idea on authenticity) then I can get 29 XRB compared with just 2 on the other results, whats going on there, surely cant be that much different

View attachment 148663


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Did anyone get on the TRON train when I mentioned it like a week or so ago ??

Anyone going to the moon with me ??

£1.5k initial investment, at this very moment worth £11k

Like holy sht


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

SimpleLimit said:


> Did anyone get on the TRON train when I mentioned it like a week or so ago ??
> 
> Anyone going to the moon with me ??
> 
> ...


 s**t man , congrats!

I would be pulling at least 7-8k of that out


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> Where is everyone getting the Raiblocks (XRB) from? Usually use Binance but they dont have it. I use a site called coinscanner and it shows the following:
> 
> If i convert EUR to LSK on bitbay (no idea on authenticity) then I can get 29 XRB compared with just 2 on the other results, whats going on there, surely cant be that much different
> 
> View attachment 148663


 https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/raiblocks/#markets


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Did anyone get on the TRON train when I mentioned it like a week or so ago ??
> 
> Anyone going to the moon with me ??
> 
> ...


 I'm 77% up on a small position

Alts seem to be booming but BTC is breaking out so I'm taking some profits where I can into USDT


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Did anyone get on the TRON train when I mentioned it like a week or so ago ??
> 
> Anyone going to the moon with me ??
> 
> ...


 Nice one


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @Frandeman I'll admit, I'm quite surprised at your enthusiasm and research on the topic  I't great to see people earning money hence my offfer of the telegram group! Certainly not trading advice but a quick way for us all to share our plans, buys and sales


 How does it work?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Anyone knowledgeable on the tax laws regarding crypto?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Sams said:


> s**t man , congrats!
> 
> I would be pulling at least 7-8k of that out


 Haha, can't, I do believe in about a year or twos time, that £1.5k initial investment can give me a £150,000 return, which is what I am holding on for,


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Anyone knowledgeable on the tax laws regarding crypto?


 Zero idea man sorry, I have an bank account in Australia and Sweden, if I were to take my money out, I'll be checking whether one of those two have any tax on it, if not then fcking amazing


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

It's all been going on in the uk muscle crypto hood!

Like a mad man I've kept hold of my verge. When moon? To be honest I should have bailed new years eve but I rolled the dice.

Nearly back to investment fund though with xvg held.

Whilst you lot pickle over the colour of lambo you're ordering I might spend big on January sale slippers. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Anyone knowledgeable on the tax laws regarding crypto?


 No tax

same as prostitution


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No tax
> 
> same as prostitution


 I keep getting a reminder to pay tax on Coinbase, brings back bad memories of a 5k tax fine... :lol:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> I keep getting a reminder to pay tax on Coinbase, brings back bad memories of a 5k tax bill... :lol:


 This is no America

https://bitnewstoday.com/news/technology/bank-of-england-may-issue-it-own-cryptocurrency/


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Frandeman said:


> This is no America
> 
> https://bitnewstoday.com/news/technology/bank-of-england-may-issue-it-own-cryptocurrency/


 using the tech sounds good, but bringing in their own coin kinda defeats the point of it no?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Alvin said:


> using the tech sounds good, but bringing in their own coin kinda defeats the point of it no?


 I know

That's why we got the privacy coins

f**k the banks this time, they can smell the money


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> I keep getting a reminder to pay tax on Coinbase, brings back bad memories of a 5k tax bill... :lol:


 I placed an order for some gear yesterday and when I logged into coin base it had a tax reminder notice. Yeah, I'll get right on it


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

XVG looks dead in the water


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

SimpleLimit said:


> Did anyone get on the TRON train when I mentioned it like a week or so ago ??
> 
> Anyone going to the moon with me ??
> 
> ...


 Sorry, think I bought that train to a holt, when I jumped on yesterday, with 15,000 tron 

Still got 8000 lumens and 2500 extrabytes, that are smashing it


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Also what's people's opinions on Ropple and Stellar?


 Maybe a bit late now, doubled my money on ripple last week, over 50% up on stella at the moment.


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Denied said:


> Sorry, think I bought that train to a holt, when I jumped on yesterday, with 15,000 tron
> 
> Still got 8000 lumens and 2500 extrabytes, that are smashing it


 I remember you asking where to get tron like a while ago, should of hopped on then


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

SimpleLimit said:


> I remember you asking where to get tron like a while ago, should of hopped on then


 Yep, but then there's loads, that I should have jumped on and loads, that I didn't and was glad I didn't.

Up 3k this year, so can't complain, but 10k from 1.5 is nuts


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Denied said:


> Yep, but then there's loads, that I should have jumped on and loads, that I didn't and was glad I didn't.
> 
> Up 3k this year, so can't complain, but 10k from 1.5 is nuts


 Total is now £15k lol

I have made like half my yearly salary in 3 weeks, like holy sht


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Total is now £15k lol
> 
> I have made like half my yearly salary in 3 weeks, like holy sht


 It ain't real money til it's in the bank though lol.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Total is now £15k lol
> 
> I have made like half my yearly salary in 3 weeks, like holy sht


 sell half and reinvest into a new portfolio. High caps for low caps. let it bull run again in january/feb when china comes back.

cash out 7k


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> It ain't real money til it's in the bank though lol.


 Me and a few friends do joke, the first rule of crypto club, is you don't talk about withdrawing any of it.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

@Frandeman Where's this big plan? Sharing is caring!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> @Frandeman Where's this big plan? Sharing is caring!


 My plan easy ,, I'm the big one . 

I'm writing everything down every Day..

Making notes and a list of next coins I'm going to get based on info I read

My first £1000 I made few mistakes but those now are spread in 4 coins £1000 each and holding until I see necessary.

Making some spare cash this week... To invest on January coins

Was checking yesterday my trades

I sold verge a profit...if I keep that one I'll be 10 k up today [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> My plan easy ,, I'm the big one .
> 
> I'm writing everything down every Day..
> 
> ...


 Lol, pretty much exactly how I'm doing it.

I've spread between 4 coins, biggest amount on ADA. Got a notepad full of hints and tips that I've picked up from spending hours on YouTube.

Nothing substantial profit wise, but these four were always going to be long-term, minimum August then I'll reevaluate.

Now I'm just working out how much I can afford to invest on others, got another 4 on my radar.

Downloaded a good app today - Cryptoport, good for keeping an eye on how your coins are doing.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Sacked off a small amount of iota I had last night as it's done sweet FA for weeks, stuck it in SNT as it was moving well, wake up this morning it's up 100%.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> Lol, pretty much exactly how I'm doing it.
> 
> I've spread between 4 coins, biggest amount on ADA. Got a notepad full of hints and tips that I've picked up from spending hours on YouTube.
> 
> ...


 Scalped ADA for an easy 10% last night as it hit $1


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Alvin said:


> Scalped ADA for an easy 10% last night as it hit $1


 Unfortunately I'm not confident enough to do any scalping yet, still learning. Only been in for less than a week and picking up a decent amount of info.

Getting my tablet running today alongside my laptop, I'll use that for Binance app as it lags on browser and logs out when not in use. Also got a stream running with live info and tips


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Alvin said:


> Sacked off a small amount of iota I had last night as it's done sweet FA for weeks, stuck it in SNT as it was moving well, wake up this morning it's up 100%.


 You been doing this a while mate? Any views on DOGE?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> You been doing this a while mate? Any views on DOGE?


 Nah pretty new too, I started trading around beginning of November


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Lol, pretty much exactly how I'm doing it.
> 
> I've spread between 4 coins, biggest amount on ADA. Got a notepad full of hints and tips that I've picked up from spending hours on YouTube.
> 
> ...


 We are the same Bro :thumb

Got now DGB, ETN, XVG, ADA

Want EOS, XLM, XMR, TRX, XRB, ZEC, SNT, ZEC, WABI, SC

When any of those drop 20% I'm buying £500


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

This are the apps I use on my phone 

Exchanges are s**t on the phone I won't use then


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> We are the same Bro :thumb
> 
> Got now DGB, ETN, XVG, ADA
> 
> ...


 Haha - both learning but determined to make a fukcing fortune?! :thumb

I've got ADA, VEN, QSP and ICN.

I'm after XLM, GNT, MANA, SC, XRB, SALT, ETC (thought I'd narrowed it down to 4 but was wrong!)


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> This are the apps I use on my phone
> 
> Exchanges are s**t on the phone I won't use then
> 
> View attachment 148683


 You've made it very difficult to concentrate on anything other than that ass!!!!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Also what's people's opinions on Ropple and Stellar?


 Holy s**t Stellar has just jumped 57% in 24 hours since I made this post.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Holy s**t Stellar has just jumped 57% in 24 hours since I made this post.


 Yep 

Beginning to realise, just take the plunge. If it goes wrong bail, and you'll more than make your money back in the ones that go your way.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

I'm waiting for the vechain explosion. It's 50% of my portfolio. 10% ADA 10% IOTA 10stellar lumens and the rest in low cap coins like LEND FUN DENT and OST


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm usually pretty sharp but how do I get funds from coinbase to binance?

or do I just send funds from my coinbase to the wallet code given to me in binance when I go to purchase coins?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

empzb said:


> I'm usually pretty sharp but how do I get funds from coinbase to binance?
> 
> or do I just send funds from my coinbase to the wallet code given to me in binance when I go to purchase coins?


 Deposits/ withdraw. Click deposit ETH and it will give you an address. Copy and paste but double check. Then withdraw from coinbase to that address. I use ETH as it's faster and cheaper


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

bonacris said:


> Deposits/ withdraw. Click deposit ETH and it will give you an address. Copy and paste but double check. Then withdraw from coinbase to that address. I use ETH as it's faster and cheaper


 thanks buddy. much appreciated.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

f**k verge

More to the point, f**k me, for buying at 1117 like a dumbo


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

superpube said:


> f**k verge
> 
> More to the point, f**k me, for buying at 1117 like a dumbo


 I'm glad I sold all mine. Got me big gains and have that all in projects with real potential


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

superpube said:


> f**k verge
> 
> More to the point, f**k me, for buying at 1117 like a dumbo


 I believe wraith is out too an made no difference to the price


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

bonacris said:


> I'm glad I sold all mine. Got me big gains and have that all in projects with real potential


 Wish i did ehen it rose previously

Live and learn


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Alvin said:


> I believe wraith is out too an made no difference to the price


 Reading all sorts of badness about it

I'll leave it held see what happens in future


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Best place to buy ripple?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

chezzer said:


> Best place to buy ripple?


 Why buy a coin that's at it's all time high. Not to be a dick but don't FOMO (fear of missing out).

Are you buying because it's cheap


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

bonacris said:


> Why buy a coin that's at it's all time high. Not to be a dick but don't FOMO (fear of missing out).
> 
> Are you buying because it's cheap


 Just looking at buying a few coins and thought this one looked promising.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

chezzer said:


> Just looking at buying a few coins and thought this one looked promising.


 It was last year but in order for in to double it needa a market cap of 240billion. But this market is insane so who knows.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I have some bitcoin in a blockchain.com wallet. Is binance a good choice to deposit my bitcoin and but Stellar?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Just went into Tron and last night Cardano.

Going to hold these for a while.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

lewdylewd said:


> I have some bitcoin in a blockchain.com wallet. Is binance a good choice to deposit my bitcoin and but Stellar?


 Someone text me about Stellar today, but not sure on the coin, is still cheap though, so tempted to put £500 in.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> I have some bitcoin in a blockchain.com wallet. Is binance a good choice to deposit my bitcoin and but Stellar?


 Yes. One of the easiest sites to use


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Sams said:


> Someone text me about Stellar today, but not sure on the coin, is still cheap though, so tempted to put £500 in.


 Stellar will be better than ripple. More room to grow and has more potential. I have some stellar (XLM)


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Having trouble getting into my Binance account, 2FA keeps failing, anyone elses working?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

bonacris said:


> Stellar will be better than ripple. More room to grow and has more potential. I have some stellar (XLM)


 Thats a interesting and big statement to make.

Already at my limit of what I wanted to invest, but tempted with another £500, ill have no savings left at this rate and will be in a gutter if it goes wrong haha


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Which coins have a real life legitimate use?

Bitcoin, ripple, dash. Any more?

These would be less likely to totally bomb would this be a safe assumption?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Another question. It seems by my reading you only pay a 0.01% transaction fee to buy Stellar on binance.

Is this correct I'd assumed you loose alot to fees every time you trade?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Another question. It seems by my reading you only pay a 0.01% transaction fee to buy Stellar on binance.
> 
> Is this correct I'd assumed you loose alot to fees every time you trade?


 Halve of that on binance coin


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Holy s**t Stellar has just jumped 57% in 24 hours since I made this post.


 FFS - I was going to buy some a few hours ago but went gym a did a few other bits! This game requires time and doesn't tolerate procrastination !

Would you advise buying now despite the rise?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Another question. It seems by my reading you only pay a 0.01% transaction fee to buy Stellar on binance.
> 
> Is this correct I'd assumed you loose alot to fees every time you trade?


 There will probably be a small gap between what you pay and what there worth, so in all you'll need to allow a few % for each transaction and most trades, you'll need to trade back to btc ETH ltc etc before buying the next currency. So you will pay more than you think.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Which coins have a real life legitimate use?
> 
> Bitcoin, ripple, dash. Any more?
> 
> These would be less likely to totally bomb would this be a safe assumption?


 I know some strongly disagree with my views but I don't see any of these currencies being used. I'm just here to make money while I can and have made sure I can get everything out into real money sharpish is needed.

Although I will concede I'm possibly to causes and may have sold all my mining hardware before I needed to.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

dmsknk said:


> Having trouble getting into my Binance account, 2FA keeps failing, anyone elses working?


 Might need to resync your time. It's in settings.

Time correction for codes.

That's on the app


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> How does it work?


 You get notifications of me talking crap......and get to talk crap too



InAndOut said:


> Anyone knowledgeable on the tax laws regarding crypto?


 Yea......you don't tell them



powerfitness said:


> It's all been going on in the uk muscle crypto hood!
> 
> Like a mad man I've kept hold of my verge. When moon? To be honest I should have bailed new years eve but I rolled the dice.
> 
> ...


 a post was leaked listing all the users IP addresses straight after wraith release.......On that not I was oooot



Alvin said:


> XVG looks dead in the water


 see above, wraith didn't work, IP addresses went public



EpicSquats said:


> It ain't real money til it's in the bank though lol.


 tell that to m,y crypto visas



Frandeman said:


> My plan easy ,, I'm the big one .
> 
> I'm writing everything down every Day..
> 
> ...


 I had 100,ooo XVG for £200 dont worry we all did it aha



InAndOut said:


> You been doing this a while mate? Any views on DOGE?


 doge seems almosty due a pump dare I say it no I have none



bonacris said:


> I'm waiting for the vechain explosion. It's 50% of my portfolio. 10% ADA 10% IOTA 10stellar lumens and the rest in low cap coins like LEND FUN DENT and OST


 I jumped in on the hype and have done well so far



Alvin said:


> I believe wraith is out too an made no difference to the price


 yup


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

anyone waiting for eth to hit 1000usd


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Alvin said:


> anyone waiting for eth to hit 1000usd


 Waiting for fu**ing ETN to move [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Waiting for fu**ing ETN to move [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 would you buy Stellar right now?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

NO


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tell me this anyone actually invested and has taken money out??


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

herc said:


> Tell me this anyone actually invested and has taken money out??


 iv taken out 50% of my initial investment so I'm just trading with profits


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

herc said:


> Tell me this anyone actually invested and has taken money out??


 withdrawn plenty 

17K trading profits plus living costs


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Oioi said:


> You get notifications of me talking crap......and get to talk crap too
> 
> Yea......you don't tell them
> 
> ...


 Where can I get a crypto visa ?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Waiting for fu**ing ETN to move [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 Reckon you'll be waiting a long time.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Where can I get a crypto visa ?


 Tenex, coinsbank, cryptopay etc etc


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Tenex, coinsbank, cryptopay etc etc


 Cheers, think I've seen the cryptopay one, a lot of fees if its the one I'm thinking of. Will look it to the others though.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Coinsbank offer a poor rate of exchange if oyu want to withdraw cash but thats all part of the hidden money I suppose....... A year back they gave them out with very little ID required coiugh cough


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

$400 up on ADA, XRP, CTR.

Noticed yesterday evening a lot of coins plunge briefly over half an hour. I picked these out on the dip.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Vechain hitting 3.25 despite the massive sell walls


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> FFS - I was going to buy some a few hours ago but went gym a did a few other bits! This game requires time and doesn't tolerate procrastination !
> 
> Would you advise buying now despite the rise?


 Don't take my advice I've never bought any lol I'm just getting interested.

It was just coincidence I asked about it then it proceeded to steam 60% in about 20 hours.

Even though I've never bought before as general trading advice is say the whole "space to grow" theory banded about on here is nonsense they have a potential future value of zero equally they have a potential future value of £1,000,000. Imagine you sold your bitcoins at $10 because they had "no more room to grow".

Also just because a coin has already went up its no indicator that it won' go up again. And vice versa just because one dips the next move could just as easily be another dip. This technique is purely gambling IMO if you keep going for coins that dip sooner or later you'll buy one that isn't just dipping but is about to tank to $0.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I got NEM and ADA happy watching

everything going up again apart Shitcoin 

very difficult to know where to put money


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Don't take my advice I've never bought any lol I'm just getting interested.
> 
> It was just coincidence I asked about it then it proceeded to steam 60% in about 20 hours.
> 
> ...


 hence why I specualte with alts and activley trade BTC........Even a poor BTC position is rarely more than a week away from profit


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

has binance gone down?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Alvin said:


> has binance gone down?


 seems so


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Yeah binance down for me


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

back on


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

What triggers these crazy price jumps. E.g. there's one called geocoin been going over a year never been over $2.50 or been particularly volatile. Has quadrupled in the last couple of days?

What goes on here?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> What triggers these crazy price jumps. E.g. there's one called geocoin been going over a year never been over $2.50 or been particularly volatile. Has quadrupled in the last couple of days?
> 
> What goes on here?


 People looking for the next big thing. Money is going into everything. Cardano (ADA) ripple (XRP) and stellar lumens (xlm) and NEM (XEM) are the cheapest coins in the top 10 so thats why they are being pumped like mad.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> hence why I specualte with alts and activley trade BTC........Even a poor BTC position is rarely more than a week away from profit


 I shall be trading off of BTC in the near future, I'll wait for a relatively decent dip, sell as it goes up and hold original investment amount. Rinse and repeat. I'll probably end up doing that on all the big coins at one point.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

@Oioi after seeing your Telegram post I've decided to invest in BCN.

Transferred ETH from gdax to KuKoin to purchase, but my ETH isn't showing in KuKoin.

Do you know if their is usually long delays? Don't like the layout of KuKoin either, not as user-friendly as Binance. Getting a bit worried as can't see any sort of pending transactions on the site so no sign of my deposit.

Thanks for the heads-up BTW


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> @Oioi after seeing your Telegram post I've decided to invest in BCN.
> 
> Transferred ETH from gdax to KuKoin to purchase, but my ETH isn't showing in KuKoin.
> 
> ...


 Whats mt telegram got to do with BCN aha?

KU was slow to show my btc but then it was there, no visable confirmations


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

any good reddits for alt discussions guys?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Oioi said:


> any good reddits for alt discussions guys?


 Cryptocurrency news has about 370000 members. Fairly balanced. I stay out of the individual coin subreddits as it's just meme and stupid posts.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Whats mt telegram got to do with BCN aha?
> 
> KU was slow to show my btc but then it was there, no visable confirmations


 *DBC - my mistake! haha

Yeah, think it's just a matter of waiting now, wanted to buy them tonight but oh well


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

bonacris said:


> Cryptocurrency news has about 370000 members. Fairly balanced. I stay out of the individual coin subreddits as it's just meme and stupid posts.


 ye i'm reading now cheers



InAndOut said:


> *DBC - my mistake! haha
> 
> Yeah, think it's just a matter of waiting now, wanted to buy them tonight but oh well


 just check on the block explorer, it'll not be long the mem pool isnt busy


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

@Oioi what is this telegram? A summary of the info you've gathered?

Also how do I get it :thumb ?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

@Denied

Trx is up again mate

My total worth on all my investment is at this very stage worth £29k lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> @Denied
> 
> Trx is up again mate
> 
> My total worth on all my investment is at this very stage worth £29k lol


 Do you think it's worth getting on TRX now?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Do you think it's worth getting on TRX now?


 I do belive tron will hit 1 usd, but I thought it was going to take at least 8 - 10 months, it has really hit the roof, there has to be a small pull back soon, but I can't say for sure,

But yeah if you can get it at a dip, get in and hold long term,


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Think I fancy Tron too.

What's the most economical way to get cash from my bank account into my binance account?

I recently transfered bitcoins from my blockchain.com wallet but I don' have any left.

Do I have to buy bitcoin on blockchain then transfer to binance?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> Think I fancy Tron too.
> 
> What's the most economical way to get cash from my bank account into my binance account?
> 
> ...


 I'd buy ETH, quicker and less transation fees. I'd only use bitcoin, if there was no pairing with ETH or LTC


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone think Fun is worth going into this morning?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

XVG Coming back


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

@EpicSquats

There is a big announcement happening next week for tron,

Can potentially pump the price a bit

Or dump (hope not)


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

:angry: GOosed my 2FA app so locked out of Binance and bitgrail. Sat here watching the prices rocket, currently up £827 across the board in a month, £1500 invested


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

gawd transferring eth from coinbase to binance is painfully slow. Or maybe I'm just used to banks instant transaction fees. Even Ltc to binance was quicker.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

empzb said:


> gawd transferring eth from coinbase to binance is painfully slow. Or maybe I'm just used to banks instant transaction fees. Even Ltc to binance was quicker.


 What you depositing BTC?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

dmsknk said:


> What you depositing BTC?


 eth to eth.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Sams said:


> Anyone think Fun is worth going into this morning?


 I picked 3000 up this morning


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Think I fancy Tron too.
> 
> What's the most economical way to get cash from my bank account into my binance account?
> 
> ...


 I've been buying on Coinbase > gdax > Binance/KuCoin/Cryptopia


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

powerfitness said:


> Yeah binance down for me


 Down for me too right now, pissing me off as I wan't to transfer from gdax to purchase some coins, gdax doesn't have an app so I'm stuck


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Sams said:


> Anyone think Fun is worth going into this morning?


 I have a ton of FUN tokens but I'm still iffy on the project. The online gambling industry isn't a 100billion dollar market. And in most states online gambling is illegal in America so it rules them out. Interesting project and they are releasing some big news the end of the month so it could sky rocket after that but I would check out their subreddits and find out more


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

If you want to know anything about crypto and UK drug scene here is your place https://www.reddit.com/r/DNMUK/ very strong community on there


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I can get free gear with the profits from bitcoins

And @20% discount paying bitcoins [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG]

Next 6 months I will try everything I never did lol


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I can get free gear with the profits from bitcoins
> 
> And @20% discount paying bitcoins [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG]
> 
> Next 6 months I will try everything I never did lol


 What about the tx fees?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

lewdylewd said:


> @Oioi what is this telegram? A summary of the info you've gathered?
> 
> Also how do I get it :thumb ?


 Google it, there's an app for your phone but I wouldn't bother, just use it in your web browser on laptop/desktop.

As the name suggests, it just a way of sending out messages, you join a group and receive there posts. Most of the groups are scams. I'm sure there are some good one's but most send out posts, saying xxx will be the next big coin and when you look, you'll see massive buys on that coin, a few hours earlier and there just trying to pump the price and offload, what they have.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> XVG Coming back


 sell it while its high


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone buying royalties xry?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

chezzer said:


> Anyone buying royalties xry?


  I wish I was, but I'm guessing the pumps over now


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Well finally I'm into a few hundred profit.

Still holding Verge and awaiting moon :lol:


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Tron up from 0.15 to 0.20 in less than 2 hours.

Was as gonna buy a few thousand this morning, will do it anyway when I finish worn


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

chezzer said:


> Tron up from 0.15 to 0.20 in less than 2 hours.
> 
> Was as gonna buy a few thousand this morning, will do it anyway when I finish worn


 You think it going to keep going?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

chezzer said:


> Tron up from 0.15 to 0.20 in less than 2 hours.
> 
> Was as gonna buy a few thousand this morning, will do it anyway when I finish worn


 Yeah I bought some this morning 

Unfortunately only £40 worth. As I'm just getting a feel for it. Still made my first £10 haha.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> Down for me too right now, pissing me off as I wan't to transfer from gdax to purchase some coins, gdax doesn't have an app so I'm stuck


 I'm locked out of binance so waiting for support to remove 2FA which could take weeks according to some accounts


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

chezzer said:


> Tron up from 0.15 to 0.20 in less than 2 hours.
> 
> Was as gonna buy a few thousand this morning, will do it anyway when I finish worn


 Where is it 20p? I'm seeing 13p


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

dmsknk said:


> Where is it 20p? I'm seeing 13p


 Binance 20 cents


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

dmsknk said:


> Where is it 20p? I'm seeing 13p


 Usd sorry


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Alvin said:


> I picked 3000 up this morning


 Nice mate! what price did you buy in at? 0.15p now, missed the boat on this one I think


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Sams said:


> Nice mate! what price did you buy in at? 0.15p now, missed the boat on this one I think


 Think I paid just above 13, I think it dropped to 10 straight after lol, I'll be holding these for a few months anyways as it's been on a steady increase for a few months


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Alvin said:


> Think I paid just above 13, I think it dropped to 10 straight after lol, I'll be holding these for a few months anyways as it's been on a steady increase for a few months


 0.010 ? or 10p mate? . Must have wacked a decent lump in to get 3k return mat


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Sams said:


> 0.010 ? or 10p mate? . Must have wacked a decent lump in to get 3k return mat


 I'm assuming he invested £300


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

chezzer said:


> I'm assuming he invested £300


 Yeah you are probably right lol, I thought he meant 3k profit on top in GBP


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Sams said:


> Yeah you are probably right lol, I thought he meant 3k profit on top in GBP


 Iv not made much yet lol, just used up the last of my eth


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Ive finally taken the plunge and joined the Crypto Band wagon. Its painful to see how much money could have been made if id have bothered listening to a mate a few years ago.... D'oh!

Great thread by the way.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> Ive finally taken the plunge and joined the Crypto Band wagon. Its painful to see how much money could have been made if id have bothered listening to a mate a few years ago.... D'oh!
> 
> Great thread by the way.


 Don't think like that. Plenty of money to be made this year as more people pump money in


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

bonacris said:


> Don't think like that. Plenty of money to be made this year as more people pump money in


 Definitely. Ive just pumped a load of money into one of them and will just leave it for a year. If it sinks no problem but if it takes off then great stuff


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

wilko1985 said:


> Definitely. Ive just pumped a load of money into one of them and will just leave it for a year. If it sinks no problem but if it takes off then great stuff


 What did you go for Wilko


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Sams said:


> What did you go for Wilko


 I went for XRP. Its still cheap and after reading up on it sounds an interesting potential long term investment.

Cant be arsed with the whole monitoring things constantly and making only a couple grand. I want the big bucks with minimal effort like Bitcoin did last year. If it all goes wrong it was a good lesson not to do that again. ha


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

SimpleLimit said:


> @EpicSquats
> 
> There is a big announcement happening next week for tron,
> 
> ...


 Where did you read about this announcement mate, got a link?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

wilko1985 said:


> I went for XRP. Its still cheap and after reading up on it sounds an interesting potential long term investment.
> 
> Cant be arsed with the whole monitoring things constantly and making only a couple grand. I want the big bucks with minimal effort like Bitcoin did last year. If it all goes wrong it was a good lesson not to do that again. ha


 Smart move :thumb


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> I went for XRP. Its still cheap and after reading up on it sounds an interesting potential long term investment.
> 
> Cant be arsed with the whole monitoring things constantly and making only a couple grand. I want the big bucks with minimal effort like Bitcoin did last year. If it all goes wrong it was a good lesson not to do that again. ha


 Nooooooooooo. It's cheap but that's not the point. It's cheap because there are 1trillon coins. Bitcoin has 21million that why it's expensive. Also ripple went up more than 30000% in a year. It won't do it again.


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

bonacris said:


> Nooooooooooo. It's cheap but that's not the point. It's cheap because there are 1trillon coins. Bitcoin has 21million that why it's expensive. Also ripple went up more than 30000% in a year. It won't do it again.


 ha, yea probably a completely stupid move. But its only money  .

if it stays at the current rate or goes down no biggy. If it does another huge jump then great.

Ill start putting money on the other ones you guys listed as of next month. A bit here and there from now on rather than one huge dump of cash.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> ha, yea probably a completely stupid move. But its only money  .
> 
> if it stays at the current rate or goes down no biggy. If it does another huge jump then great.
> 
> Ill start putting money on the other ones you guys listed as of next month. A bit here and there from now on rather than one huge dump of cash.


 If you wanna wack a bit of money on and leave it for say a year, I'm sure a few people could suggest some good ones on here. I've gone with ADA as my long-term hope.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> ha, yea probably a completely stupid move. But its only money  .
> 
> if it stays at the current rate or goes down no biggy. If it does another huge jump then great.
> 
> Ill start putting money on the other ones you guys listed as of next month. A bit here and there from now on rather than one huge dump of cash.


 Where did you buy it


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Sams said:


> Where did you read about this announcement mate, got a link?


 No links saying its a long term investment mate. The links just explained what it was all about and I liked the sound of it.

I have a couple friends who have done very well in general business/finance and they just point me in a direction. I tend to just go "sure" and put money in regardless


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

dmsknk said:


> I'm locked out of binance so waiting for support to remove 2FA which could take weeks according to some accounts


 That's a fukking pain in the ass mate


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

bonacris said:


> Where did you buy it


 I went with Etoro. Looking at it their fees are high with withdrawal fees too, but im using this as a long term thing so dont mind that.

That, and i'm an idiot. So I like the point and click interface.

If you can recommend any others for the other coins im happy to use those too.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> If you wanna wack a bit of money on and leave it for say a year, I'm sure a few people could suggest some good ones on here. I've gone with ADA as my long-term hope.


 Do you mind me asking why. I have ADA from 9c but I would not buy at this price. It's a 30 billion dollar dream. They have no tech only a roadmap. Massively overvalued too. Did you buy because it was top 10 and cheap?


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

InAndOut said:


> If you wanna wack a bit of money on and leave it for say a year, I'm sure a few people could suggest some good ones on here. I've gone with ADA as my long-term hope.


 Yep, im happy for some pointers on potential long term/ high risk currencies to invest in .


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> I went with Etoro. Looking at it their fees are high with withdrawal fees too, but im using this as a long term thing so dont mind that.
> 
> That, and i'm an idiot. So I like the point and click interface.
> 
> If you can recommend any others for the other coins im happy to use those too.


 For the same price as ripple you could have bought Vechain. Less than a billion dollar company for now with real partners like pricewaterhousecooper and Renault. and if it ever goes half the market cap of ripple 130billion you will have 60x your money essentially


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

bonacris said:


> Do you mind me asking why. I have ADA from 9c but I would not buy at this price. It's a 30 billion dollar dream. They have no tech only a roadmap. Massively overvalued too. Did you buy because it was top 10 and cheap?


 Only been doing this a week so of course admittedly I haven't got a solid knowledge base.

I've done a fair amount of research and most 'experts' seem to be in agreement that this project is solid and will only rise with time


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

bonacris said:


> For the same price as ripple you could have bought Vechain. Less than a billion dollar company for now with real partners like pricewaterhousecooper and Renault. and if it ever goes half the market cap of ripple 130billion you will have 60x your money essentially


 Hows best to buy that pal? Etoro only lets you buy about 7 of the currencies.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

@bonacris Plus it's gone up 196% in a week, which is when I invested, so I'm not too worried about ADA at the moment


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

bonacris said:


> For the same price as ripple you could have bought Vechain. Less than a billion dollar company for now with real partners like pricewaterhousecooper and Renault. and if it ever goes half the market cap of ripple 130billion you will have 60x your money essentially


 This was one of the four I went with - that's good to hear! Might pump in a bit more


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bonacris said:


> Where did you buy it


 Binance


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Put money in any top 50 coin today

Check next year this time [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Sams said:


> Where did you read about this announcement mate, got a link?


 Search for Justin Sun twitter, the creator of tron


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> Hows best to buy that pal? Etoro only lets you buy about 7 of the currencies.


 Binance. But ethereum send to binance and exchange ETH for other coins


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> @bonacris Plus it's gone up 196% in a week, which is when I invested, so I'm not too worried about ADA at the moment


 You invested before it went up or after


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

bonacris said:


> You invested before it went up or after


 I invested on 31/12, so my investment has roughly doubled, in it for the long run anyway so wouldn't be too concerned either way.

Would VeChain be your top low cost pick? Any others?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Put money in any top 50 coin today
> 
> Check next year this time [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 I wish I could just forget about my coins now and get on with my job. But the potential is too high and don't wanna look back this time next year thinking I missed the boat!


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

InAndOut said:


> I invested on 31/12, so my investment has roughly doubled, in it for the long run anyway so wouldn't be too concerned either way.
> 
> Would VeChain be your top low cost pick? Any others?


 Vechain is 53% of my entire portfolio. I also like funfair but it had gone up so much that I couldn't say get in now. I think it's because it's cheap people are jumping into it expecting bitcoin gains.

I like simple token, Ethlend and Dent but they are all at all time highs. But reddit is a fantastic place to get feel for how others think about a project


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

bonacris said:


> Vechain is 53% of my entire portfolio. I also like funfair but it had gone up so much that I couldn't say get in now. I think it's because it's cheap people are jumping into it expecting bitcoin gains.
> 
> I like simple token, Ethlend and Dent but they are all at all time highs. But reddit is a fantastic place to get feel for how others think about a project


 Do you use any other forums / websites for information mate?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

bonacris said:


> Vechain is 53% of my entire portfolio. I also like funfair but it had gone up so much that I couldn't say get in now. I think it's because it's cheap people are jumping into it expecting bitcoin gains.
> 
> I like simple token, Ethlend and Dent but they are all at all time highs. But reddit is a fantastic place to get feel for how others think about a project


 I downloaded an app today to set alerts on all my watch-list apps - I'll jump in when I get a decent price. I'll keep holding everything for a while until I get a better understanding of the markets, then I'll try scalping. I'll look into those three as well.

Thanks for the advice :beer:


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Sams said:


> Do you use any other forums / websites for information mate?


 Just reddit and YouTube. I'll hear about something on a video and then research it using reddit and the whitepaper of the company. Almost all of the reddit community hated verge and turns out they were right. Most of them love Raiblock and vechain. Not because of the money making potential but because of the technology and problems it solves


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Blockfolio is being a bitch. None of my alts priced correctly


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

bonacris said:


> Blockfolio is being a bitch. None of my alts priced correctly


 Mines been playing up all day


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

bonacris said:


> Just reddit and YouTube. I'll hear about something on a video and then research it using reddit and the whitepaper of the company. Almost all of the reddit community hated verge and turns out they were right. Most of them love Raiblock and vechain. Not because of the money making potential but because of the technology and problems it solves


 I also like the look of Vechain, looks like one of the best coins out there, but the price at the moment just seems to high, again I could be wrong and it could rocket in 6 months gain.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Sams said:


> I also like the look of Vechain, looks like one of the best coins out there, but the price at the moment just seems to high, again I could be wrong and it could rocket in 6 months gain.


 Price is roughly the same as ripple. Ripples market cap is 130billion vechain just hit 1 billion. It has so much more room to grow but yet people are plowing money into ripple


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Yooooooooooo

What the actuall fck


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> View attachment 148785
> 
> 
> Yooooooooooo
> ...


 Cash out some no?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> @Oioi what is this telegram? A summary of the info you've gathered?
> 
> Also how do I get it :thumb ?





Sams said:


> Anyone think Fun is worth going into this morning?





Frandeman said:


> XVG Coming back





powerfitness said:


> Well finally I'm into a few hundred profit.
> 
> Still holding Verge and awaiting moon :lol:


 brave man



bonacris said:


> Nooooooooooo. It's cheap but that's not the point. It's cheap because there are 1trillon coins. Bitcoin has 21million that why it's expensive. Also ripple went up more than 30000% in a year. It won't do it again.


 Agree, the hype has over inflated it



InAndOut said:


> If you wanna wack a bit of money on and leave it for say a year, I'm sure a few people could suggest some good ones on here. I've gone with ADA as my long-term hope.


 I posted a banging list, daily suggestions through the telegram group


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Cash out some no?


 Fckkkk thaaaaaaaaaaat,

I'm going to throw more money in, I have serious made more in 3 weeks than I do in a year of working,

I'm a wait until this hits 1 dollar per coin


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Oioi said:


> I posted a banging list, daily suggestions through the telegram group


 Could you please post the telegram again?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Fckkkk thaaaaaaaaaaat,
> 
> I'm going to throw more money in, I have serious made more in 3 weeks than I do in a year of working,
> 
> I'm a wait until this hits 1 dollar per coin


 isn;t that more reason top secure a some kinda income? Cash some out and grab another hype pump


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Could you please post the telegram again?


 https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEeA2g3zgjyFHAJQcg

Nopthing amazing, just a few of us posting buys and trades etc


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=213514

40% up this year

If I could share 1 peice of advice........ Balls deep in the next reddit hype


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> @Oioi what is this telegram? A summary of the info you've gathered?
> 
> Also how do I get it :thumb ?


 yes its an App and desktop[ software

##MOON ##911 TURBO S


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Oioi said:


> https://www.cryptocompare.com/portfolio-public/?id=213514
> 
> 40% up this year
> 
> If I could share 1 peice of advice........ Balls deep in the next reddit hype


 Reddit hype?

Link please to where people post?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/

when I first got in the space i followed the youtube hype.....Last september I had storj, verge, doge, eos, stella, ada god knows how many of the massive moon coins today, I bought them off a hype then sold impatiently, looking back if I had held my hype buys I'd be retired.

40%/£2250 is fair good going for the fourth day of the year


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Oioi said:


> https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEeA2g3zgjyFHAJQcg
> 
> Nopthing amazing, just a few of us posting buys and trades etc


 Only you who can post by the way, or at least I can't post anything


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Only you who can post by the way, or at least I can't post anything


 I dunno hpw to make it both ways? I'd like to hear your guys inputs


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> Only you who can post by the way, or at least I can't post anything


 made everyone temp admin spo should be able to post


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Oioi said:


> I dunno hpw to make it both ways? I'd like to hear your guys inputs


 I've seen, chat group on there but no idea, how they were setup.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> made everyone temp admin spo should be able to post


 Nice I'll be there soon

I'll post everything I do here anyway 

UKM millionaires soon


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I dunno how to make it so everyone can reply?

Whatsapp group? The forum is good to chat I was just thinking more of a hype/purchase notification system


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

KIK group? Keeps peoples numbers private then


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Oioi said:


> KIK group? Keeps peoples numbers private then


 That would work


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Nice I'll be there soon
> 
> I'll post everything I do here anyway
> 
> UKM millionaires soon


 I just want to buy a house with no mortgage and a 2nd hand rs6. Not asking for much


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> KIK group? Keeps peoples numbers private then


 Got nothing to hide

Do you ? [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]

Anyway you do I'm in

You got me interested some time ago


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bonacris said:


> I just want to buy a house with no mortgage and a 2nd hand rs6. Not asking for much


 I'll be on the beach doing f**k all


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

SimpleLimit said:


> That would work


 I'll get something sorted



Frandeman said:


> Got nothing to hide
> 
> Do you ?


 Yes, absolutely loads ahahaha


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

bonacris said:


> I just want to buy a house with no mortgage and a 2nd hand rs6. Not asking for much


 All I want is an evo 10 and I will be in heaven


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'll be on the beach doing f**k all


 In your avi it looks like your already there


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I'll be on the beach f**king all I meet


 Sounds fun! :lol:


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Someone give me a kik ID for me too add please?

crypto_head


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Ripple crashing, has just screwed up todays profit


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Someone give me a kik ID for me too add please?
> 
> crypto_head


 allblue2


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Someone give me a kik ID for me too add please?
> 
> crypto_head


 I need new one

Won't use the one from Fabswingers you may get nightmares [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Add me on KIK guys crypto_head


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Denied said:


> Ripple crashing, has just screwed up todays profit


 A lot are in red now. Could be the correction after the massive run we just had


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

bonacris said:


> A lot are in red now. Could be the correction after the massive run we just had


 Yeah maybe bail into usdt over night.

Edit - Everything else still going up.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

UKM cash addicts

KIK group


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Oioi said:


> Someone give me a kik ID for me too add please?
> 
> crypto_head


 empzb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

empzb said:


> empzb


 kik.me/g/wTYm4n6DtBhsRo0rtP9ZRK6Xsvo


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

God damn. Been reading this thread on Cryptos and a few others over the past few days.

This is one hell of a wave we are on right now and check this bit of info out: ( you may know this already but it is news to me)

"If you had invested $100 in Bitcoin in January 2011 you would have $5.7 million today. Deloitte predicts that by 2025 10% of the world's GDP will be in cryptocurrencies. That means for every $10,000 you invest in cryptocurrencies today, on average, will be worth $1,000,000+ in 8 years. "

Good guide here for the basics, but it looks like you guys are a bit beyond that now.

https://mycrypto.guide

Torn between following the crowd without being fully clued up about what I'm doing, whilst on the other hand - the classic FOMO. Fear of Missing Out.

I'll put in what I'm happy to 100% lose, and hope it continues to rise.

Just checked that Reddit thread and guys on there ( as here are making annual salary sums and a LOT more)

Great thread!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lancashiregent said:


> God damn. Been reading this thread on Cryptos and a few others over the past few days.
> 
> This is one hell of a wave we are on right now and check this bit of info out: ( you may know this already but it is news to me)
> 
> ...


 Don't follow the mainstream dreamers.......every man and his dog know of ripple yet far fewer of say ADA......follow the crypto fanatics dreams not the working mans speculation


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Bitcoin going up. Altcoins going down. The nature of the beast.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

bonacris said:


> Bitcoin going up. Altcoins going down. The nature of the beast.


 As long as total market cap remains the same its all gravy baby


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Oioi said:


> Someone give me a kik ID for me too add please?
> 
> crypto_head


 Not quite sure how it works, but think i've set it up as denied1


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

anyone still holding verge bags?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Add me on KIK guys crypto_head


 FranDiMan


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

all my bastaaad choices yesterday are all smashing up......

yesterdays consideration list was ethos, oyster and nuls but I had no free money to buy


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

What's going on with tron?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Denied said:


> What's going on with tron?


 wish I'd of gone in harder now it's 389% up from my buy prioce aha......


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEeA2g3zgjyFHAJQcg


 WHats the name of the group, the link won't load in the app for some reason


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> WHats the name of the group, the link won't load in the app for some reason


 telegram was crap, KIK group now, see above somewhere theres a link


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> anyone still holding verge bags?


 6500 [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> 6500 [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 bigger balls than me ahaha.....


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Just added XLM and SNOV to my collection. Here's hoping!


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> 6500 [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 Still holding. Fair play. I dumped that once I got 5x gains.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

bonacris said:


> Still holding. Fair play. I dumped that once I got 5x gains.


 I bought

I sold x2 profit first week

I bought again last week


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

Never tried it before so just to test I bought a massive £30 of bitcoins from localbitcoins and went to to transfer it too a local wallet on my pc and it will only let me take 20 quid so that was a tenner gone before I even started lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> I just bought 25000 Verge coins :thumb


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

I should have jumped on then! the money I spent getting fu""ed in December would have made me a fortune.

This s**t is keeping me sober!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> I should have jumped on then! the money I spent getting fu""ed in December would have made me a fortune.
> 
> This s**t is keeping me sober!


 I fu**ing sold that x2 profit

Now could be X10 

We still learning no bad for first month...


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tekkers no where to be seen when actual money is being made hahahahaha


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Experts...

I've got about £1000 that i would like to out into coins, I've signed up to codebase but still not verified and seems to be taking ages to get verified.. What other sites can i use to get started with puttin proper money in and buying some alt coins?

sorry for the n00b question.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

123456qwerty said:


> Experts...
> 
> I've got about £1000 that i would like to out into coins, I've signed up to codebase but still not verified and seems to be taking ages to get verified.. What other sites can i use to get started with puttin proper money in and buying some alt coins?
> 
> sorry for the n00b question.


 local bitcoins


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Alvin said:


> local bitcoins


 X2 [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG]


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Denied said:


> What's going on with tron?


 Taking a break mate, it's sky rocketed, needs to fuel the train up back again


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Alvin said:


> local bitcoins





Frandeman said:


> X2 [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=c190acace7427d7ac73ac8243a663372f94703b8c66552472665c9f9acfaaea7[/IMG]


 So just so my brain is thinking right....

1. buy £1000 worth of bitcoins from localbitcoins,

2. it goes into my localbitcoin wallet

3. Use the £1000 worth of bitcoins to buy other coins (where do i go for this stage?)


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

123456qwerty said:


> Experts...
> 
> I've got about £1000 that i would like to out into coins, I've signed up to codebase but still not verified and seems to be taking ages to get verified.. What other sites can i use to get started with puttin proper money in and buying some alt coins?
> 
> sorry for the n00b question.


 Local bitcoin to get your BTC then Binance, KUcoin, bittrex and cryptopia to get your alts

coin market cap tells you where each coin i listed


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> Just added XLM and SNOV to my collection. Here's hoping!


 Will be getting a bit of xml tomorrow


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Think I'm gonna grab 1BTC worth of Zclassic in time for the fork


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

123456qwerty said:


> So just so my brain is thinking right....
> 
> 1. buy £1000 worth of bitcoins from localbitcoins,
> 
> ...


 Binance


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

SimpleLimit said:


> Taking a break mate, it's sky rocketed, needs to fuel the train up back again


 Balls of steel mate, i was only briefly down 1500 dollars and shitting it you must have lost 10k in an hour, until it came back up.


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Just bought £1000 worth of bitcoin :confused1:

off to sleep now!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

KUCOIN EXCHANGE got most big and small coins looking really good

Easy to open account and trade :thumb


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Eth has shot up.

annoyed I've only got 3, was hoping to trade 9 ltc at ath for more eth but meh


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

I bought some yesterday but imeadiatly traded them on my binance  .


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Add me to the group please bud @Oioi #lewdylewdy


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Couldn't resist got profits on ADA


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Tron seems to be getting caned pretty bad on reddit. Still worth holding on to?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Tron seems to be getting caned pretty bad on reddit. Still worth holding on to?


 I'm holding, still lots of growth and they have news of partnership next week. Rumours are its Alibaba.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Devil said:


> Eth has shot up.
> 
> annoyed I've only got 3, was hoping to trade 9 ltc at ath for more eth but meh


 Wish I'd pit all money in ETH. Bitcoin and ltc done nothing but go down for me.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Couldn't resist got profits on ADA


 Not on Binance? My ADA is suspended in Binance and has been for a few days. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> Not on Binance? My ADA is suspended in Binance and has been for a few days. Anyone else having this problem?


 I swapped out my ADA yesterday for VEN getting a better return so far.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Alvin said:


> I swapped out my ADA yesterday for VEN getting a better return so far.


 Is this a for short-term gains? Both look solid long-term. Don't think I'd swap my ADA, would probably just invest more into VEN.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> Is this a for short-term gains? Both look solid long-term. Don't think I'd swap my ADA, would probably just invest more into VEN.


 Medium to long term, I'm trying to hold onto coins rather than day trading now and VEN looks to have better room to grow given current market cap.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

InAndOut said:


> Not on Binance? My ADA is suspended in Binance and has been for a few days. Anyone else having this problem?


 No problems here


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No problems here


 I see others are having similar problems - if I wanted to withdraw I wouldn't be happy! Just hope it sorts itself out as it's been like that for a while on my account


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Add me to kik group

FuqOutDaWhey

Not letting me find it


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Wish I'd pit all money in ETH. Bitcoin and ltc done nothing but go down for me.


 will bull run soon. keep holding.

In regards to tron there is no working product its pure speculation so be careful, its overbought to f**k.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Tron seems to be getting caned pretty bad on reddit. Still worth holding on to?


 Id sell...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Devil said:


> Eth has shot up.
> 
> annoyed I've only got 3, was hoping to trade 9 ltc at ath for more eth but meh


 Long Term ETH is either going to 0 or 10k. just hold on to them.

LTC and BTC will come again too.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Guys

please, please, please start using segwit. People complaioning about high fees.....segwit cost £9 to send 2btc


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Looking at getting in to all of this few questions.

What's the best site to buy bitcoins

Best wallets to use

Do you use the bitcoins to buy other coins

Do they all require so much id


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Guys
> 
> please, please, please start using segwit. People complaioning about high fees.....segwit cost £9 to send 2btc


 How is that done?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Guys
> 
> please, please, please start using segwit. People complaioning about high fees.....segwit cost £9 to send 2btc


 You mean Segwit2x? Segwit is already in use AFAIK.

Im not a miner though.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Jonk891 said:


> Looking at getting in to all of this few questions.
> 
> What's the best site to buy bitcoins
> 
> ...


 Coinbase is the easiest. I prefer cex.io easier to get verified for me anyway but they might not be taking new customers for now.

Use Ethereum to buy other coins as it's faster and has cheaper fees than bitcoin but yes your right.

Send ethereum to binance. Need to sign up and be verified for that too.

Talking about potentially life changing amounts of money I would want them to be a thorough as possible


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

bonacris said:


> Coinbase is the easiest. I prefer cex.io easier to get verified for me anyway but they might not be taking new customers for now.
> 
> Use Ethereum to buy other coins as it's faster and has cheaper fees than bitcoin but yes your right.
> 
> ...


 Do you need to buy bitcoins to get other coins such as litecoin...whats the best coins to invest in


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> You mean Segwit2x? Segwit is already in use AFAIK.
> 
> Im not a miner though.


 No, I mean Segwit. 2x was a proposed hard fork, segwit is a soft fork. It's in use yes but very few wallets are supporting it. As I say I spent £9 sending 2Btc yet guys are crying over fees.......Control your keys and use segwit! block weight FTW


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> No, I mean Segwit. 2x was a proposed hard fork, segwit is a soft fork. It's in use yes but very few wallets are supporting it. As I say I spent £9 sending 2Btc yet guys are crying over fees.......Control your keys and use segwit! block weight FTW


 Im not crying over s**t lol.

And i dont transfer btc between exchanges. I use LTC or XRP. quicker and cheaper


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Is localbitcoin any good


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Im not crying over s**t lol.
> 
> And i dont transfer btc between exchanges. I use LTC or XRP. quicker and cheaper


 guys not you


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Think I'm gonna grab 1BTC worth of Zclassic in time for the fork


 Do you need to buy a whole BTC to get 1 whole BTCP? Why not just buy many Zclassics and receive many BTCP's?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Rai won the binance vote


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> Rai won the binance vote


 Great news, can stop using bitgrail


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> Do you need to buy a whole BTC to get 1 whole BTCP? Why not just buy many Zclassics and receive many BTCP's?


 1:1 BTCP:BTC

1:1 BTCP:ZCL

hence why I bought ZCL


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> 1:1 BTCP:BTC
> 
> 1:1 BTCP:ZCL
> 
> hence why I bought ZCL


 AH I misread the first post, think I'll do the same, did you buy on bittrex and transfer to their own wallet?


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

So going back from last night. I have a bit of bitcoin that I bought, I want to buy some alt coins with with..

Are the following steps correct..

1. Send bitcoin from local bitcoin wallet to binance wallet

2. Use binance wallet to buy whatever I want

3. Coins get stored in binance wallet

4. Withdraw from binance wallet to local wallet.

Does the above sound right and the best way?

Thanks


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> guys not you


 You calling me names ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

123456qwerty said:


> So going back from last night. I have a bit of bitcoin that I bought, I want to buy some alt coins with with..
> 
> Are the following steps correct..
> 
> ...


 correct


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> AH I misread the first post, think I'll do the same, did you buy on bittrex and transfer to their own wallet?


 ZCL bittrex walle tis under maintanence as per pre fork actions it seems. They often lock the forking wallet to avoid losses. But ye sI bought on bittrex


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Jonk891 said:


> Do you need to buy bitcoins to get other coins such as litecoin...whats the best coins to invest in


 Litecoin and ETH no. But the other coins yes. Can only buy them on an exchange like binance


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Oioi said:


> correct


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Rai won the binance vote


 Prepare for mega dump lol

Ive sold 75% of my bag at a lovely profit.

More risk than its worth holding the lot now since i got in at $0.40!


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> ZCL bittrex walle tis under maintanence as per pre fork actions it seems. They often lock the forking wallet to avoid losses. But ye sI bought on bittrex


 Is it on binance?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Prepare for mega dump lol
> 
> Ive sold 75% of my bag at a lovely profit.
> 
> More risk than its worth holding the lot now since i got in at $0.40!


 what price would you buy in at mate?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> what price would you buy in at mate?


 I wouldnt buy in XRB now, the risk of a massive dump when it hits Binance is real.

Yes its high valued now, but the volume is not reflective on a currency of that Market Cap.

I sold once it hit $30 and was very happy with that. holding a small amount in case of a pump due to the market being a joke right now.

Maybe get a couple if you really believe in it.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I wouldnt buy in XRB now, the risk of a massive dump when it hits Binance is real.
> 
> Yes its high valued now, but the volume is not reflective on a currency of that Market Cap.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate - got in and out at the right time!

I've done enough research into good projects, next step is working out market fluctuation (although as you said the market is a joke atm)


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DOGE is still going up slowly.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> DOGE is still going up slowly.


 Everyone like dogs [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> Is it on binance?


 Coin market cap list available exchanges for each coin



Frandeman said:


> How is that done?


 Trezor supports segwit wallets



Lifesizepenguin said:


> Prepare for mega dump lol
> 
> Ive sold 75% of my bag at a lovely profit.
> 
> More risk than its worth holding the lot now since i got in at $0.40!


 I'll be part of that dump! Straight sell off on binance, buy the dip



Lifesizepenguin said:


> I wouldnt buy in XRB now, the risk of a massive dump when it hits Binance is real.
> 
> Yes its high valued now, but the volume is not reflective on a currency of that Market Cap.
> 
> ...


 The lack of volume is worrying considering


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Coin market cap list available exchanges for each coin
> 
> Trezor supports segwit wallets
> 
> ...


 Is local bit coins still any good to use


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> ZCL bittrex walle tis under maintanence as per pre fork actions it seems. They often lock the forking wallet to avoid losses. But ye sI bought on bittrex


 Where are you storing them then?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> I'll be part of that dump! Straight sell off on binance, buy the dip
> 
> The lack of volume is worrying considering


 I sold now, will buy back on binance when it goes hard.

But yeh, its a shitcoin thats noobs have pumped. the binance whales will crush it IMO.


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Jonk891 said:


> Is local bit coins still any good to use


 I used it last night to get some btc, worked fine.


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

It it worth putting all of my bits of btc from local bitcoin on binance in one hit? To buy alt coins?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> I'm holding, still lots of growth and they have news of partnership next week. Rumours are its Alibaba.


 Haha,

Everytime Justin Sun has an announcement everyone thinks it's alibaba, he is getting all the developers from alibaba to join tron, and maybe in the future alibaba will join tron, but right now I think its a bit to early,

Still I have made 45k off a 1.5k investment, wont be selling for a very very long time


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Guys just came across this thread as someone at work mentioned bitcoin was old news and i had no idea about the whole cryptocurrency world. going to spend the weekend trying to understand all of the words flying around on this thread.

are there any websites, or youtube channels that are reliable that a newbie could start his learning with?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Jonk891 said:


> Is local bit coins still any good to use





dmsknk said:


> Where are you storing them then?





Lifesizepenguin said:


> I sold now, will buy back on binance when it goes hard.
> 
> But yeh, its a shitcoin thats noobs have pumped. the binance whales will crush it IMO.


 I'll be part of the dump hopefully aha



123456qwerty said:


> It it worth putting all of my bits of btc from local bitcoin on binance in one hit? To buy alt coins?


 yes



leechild4 said:


> Guys just came across this thread as someone at work mentioned bitcoin was old news and i had no idea about the whole cryptocurrency world. going to spend the weekend trying to understand all of the words flying around on this thread.
> 
> are there any websites, or youtube channels that are reliable that a newbie could start his learning with?


 coin mastery

data dash

box mining


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

£10K up today from Zclassic and InfluxCoin  Let the fork commence


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Oioi said:


> £10K up today from Zclassic and InfluxCoin  Let the fork commence


 Nice one. I take it you keep a keen eye on the movements of all of the currencies then?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

So how does using bnb to pay for fees half price work. We have to buy it at 13usd a coin??

Thanks for any help


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Also why must we purchase at least 0.002 worth


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> £10K up today from Zclassic and InfluxCoin  Let the fork commence


 Is it best to swap BTC or Eth for ZCL? Thanks


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> Nice one. I take it you keep a keen eye on the movements of all of the currencies then?


 certainly



chezzer said:


> So how does using bnb to pay for fees half price work. We have to buy it at 13usd a coin??
> 
> Thanks for any help


 buy the coin, leave it in your wallet....fees will be taken from your balance



dmsknk said:


> Is it best to swap BTC or Eth for ZCL? Thanks


 ZCL is only paired with BTC on bittrex so you have no other options


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> ZCL is only paired with BTC on bittrex so you have no other options


 Ive signed up to cryptopia as bittrex is suspended for new joiners atm


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Oioi said:


> certainly
> 
> buy the coin, leave it in your wallet....fees will be taken from your balance
> 
> ZCL is only paired with BTC on bittrex so you have no other options


 Fancy a commercial arrangement in which case? Tell me what to buy and sell at the times you do and I'll give you 10% of all net profits at point of sale?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> Fancy a commercial arrangement in which case? Tell me what to buy and sell at the times you do and I'll give you 10% of all net profits at point of sale?


 Aha bro if you wanna pay me then cool but this thread is full of guys making some crazy money with little to no knowedge. You can join in and trade as I trade no worries if that's what you want but i have nothing exceptional to offer over anyone else.

If you wanna spend money to earn money then go to libertylifetrail and learn how to use "thomas de mark sequential indicatorr", then pay Tone Vays 0.02Btc for his copy of the sequential indicator pine script.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

wilko1985 said:


> Fancy a commercial arrangement in which case? Tell me what to buy and sell at the times you do and I'll give you 10% of all net profits at point of sale?


 get yourself in our kik group "UKM cash addicts" or add me "crypto_head"


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

After a little consideration today I think I'll be sticking £1000 into a low cap alt each week in the hope of a cheeky 30%

Could of retired over the weekend with some braver alt moves

reddit to dig out the hypes, grand in and wait


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Oioi said:


> get yourself in our kik group "UKM cash addicts" or add me "crypto_head"


 Awesome, thanks I'll download kik.

Yea I have no qualms paying someone if they help me out  . With my job I can be out a lot of in meetings so doing all of the research and keeping on top of it will be tricky. If someone's already put the effort in then I'm happy to pay for their time and advice


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Oioi said:


> get yourself in our kik group "UKM cash addicts" or add me "crypto_head"


 Can't find either in the search lol

can I be added, crypto_alvin


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> After a little consideration today I think I'll be sticking £1000 into a low cap alt each week in the hope of a cheeky 30%
> 
> Could of retired over the weekend with some braver alt moves
> 
> reddit to dig out the hypes, grand in and wait


 I'm in :thumbup1:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone else bought any enigma?


----------



## Chris-NI (May 16, 2012)

Can't seem to find you on Kik or the group? How do I search for it? Or can you add me in- CTT888


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

44% up since this morning on vincents call


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

dmsknk said:


> Ive signed up to cryptopia as bittrex is suspended for new joiners atm


 I have signed into that as well but I curious how do you convert from there into money back in the bank. This is the bit that worries me lol


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

captainhastings said:


> I have signed into that as well but I curious how do you convert from there into money back in the bank. This is the bit that worries me lol


 That's why I have a coinbase account, transfer into there and sell to euros wallet, assuming you've gone through all the verification processes and verified your bank account (can't use nationwide account)

Failing that, order a crypto card and draw it out that way but you'll pay more fees on that, so only worth it, if your trying to keep it off the books.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

kik.me/g/wTYm4n6DtBhsRo0rtP9ZRK6Xsvo

39 places left


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

Denied said:


> That's why I have a coinbase account, transfer into there and sell to euros wallet, assuming you've gone through all the verification processes and verified your bank account (can't use nationwide account)
> 
> Failing that, order a crypto card and draw it out that way but you'll pay more fees on that, so only worth it, if your trying to keep it off the books.


 typical I am with nationwide


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

captainhastings said:


> typical I am with nationwide


 I know HSBC works, you need an account that can make SEPA transfers. Not sure about others, just know there's quite often a banner message at the top of the page, saying you cant use nationwide.

Not done it myself, but assume you can withdraw from Kraken.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

Oioi said:


> kik.me/g/wTYm4n6DtBhsRo0rtP9ZRK6Xsvo
> 
> 39 places left


 BittyCoin is in...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> kik.me/g/wTYm4n6DtBhsRo0rtP9ZRK6Xsvo
> 
> 39 places left


 They going to be worth some Cash next year


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

Oioi said:


> kik.me/g/wTYm4n6DtBhsRo0rtP9ZRK6Xsvo
> 
> 39 places left


 Top man. 10% heading yours/ the group's way :thumbup1:


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Does Vincent Briatore give his weekly pick at a certain time? His Twitter said he gave it a few minutes early yesterday.

Just next week I'm going to try and get in as quick as possible as it seems to get pumped within minutes of his recommendation. The earlier you get in the more you'll make (hopefully).


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> Anyone else bought any enigma?


 Just me then.

Up a dollar since yesterday and still going up.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Oioi said:


> kik.me/g/wTYm4n6DtBhsRo0rtP9ZRK6Xsvo
> 
> 39 places left


 Ok, I think I'm in.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting either: DGB, XRP, TRX or XLM, not sure which.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> I'm thinking of getting either: DGB, XRP, TRX or XLM, not sure which.


 Any

The one that lost more value so will get on profit faster


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Where's the cheapest place to buy btc currently


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> Where's the cheapest place to buy btc currently


 https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/#markets


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Add me to the KIK group please name: EpicSquats


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> get yourself in our kik group "UKM cash addicts" or add me "crypto_head"


 oh you got a group?

Get on telegram man!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> oh you got a group?
> 
> Get on telegram man!


 I'm on telegram for my own news etc. Coundlt workl out how to make a proper telegram group so people could reply


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Oioi said:


> I'm on telegram for my own news etc. Coundlt workl out how to make a proper telegram group so people could reply


 can you add me to kik group please? username: compliantpenguin or name: Lifesize Penguin

i did search for your user but could find it!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

Can you add me please lads.

Devilukm

cheers @Oioi


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

Is it worth tinkering with small amounts say 50 quid. I guess it is all relative at the end of the day. But is it possible to turn 50 into and 100 and build up


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

captainhastings said:


> Is it worth tinkering with small amounts say 50 quid. I guess it is all relative at the end of the day. But is it possible to turn 50 into and 100 and build up


 Of course with the right picks. Most of my long-term holds are up 2-300%. Use Ethereum to exchange. If you use bitcoin you could lose £10 in transaction fees. I would put my 50 into Funfair (FUN) or request network (REQ). Low cap and could easily double or triple your money in a month


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

bonacris said:


> Of course with the right picks. Most of my long-term holds are up 2-300%. Use Ethereum to exchange. If you use bitcoin you could lose £10 in transaction fees. I would put my 50 into Funfair (FUN) or request network (REQ). Low cap and could easily double or triple your money in a month


 Thank you I Iobbed 30 quid at localbitcoins and bough btc and lost 9 quid straight away lol. I was just getting a feel of how things work. The 21 quid is now sat in cryptopia and xvg


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

I used local bitcoin too. Are you using local etherium to buy? as coinbase fees are ridiculous aswell


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

chezzer said:


> I used local bitcoin too. Are you using local etherium to buy? as coinbase fees are ridiculous aswell


 I bought bitcoin off localbitcoin the moved it too cryptopia and bought the xvg for some reason  tempted to swap it back to bitcoin and buy tron now. I have a problem in not having any sort of photo id as I have the old driving licence etc being an old guy and no passport. So need to look into all that. Which was why I used localbitcoin


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

Didn't know there was a local etherium will take a look


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

captainhastings said:


> I bought bitcoin off localbitcoin the moved it too cryptopia and bought the xvg for some reason  tempted to swap it back to bitcoin and buy tron now. I have a problem in not having any sort of photo id as I have the old driving licence etc being an old guy and no passport. So need to look into all that. Which was why I used localbitcoin


 You will lose more money with these transfers. Tron and verge are already pumped to hell and over valued. Don't look at the price of the coin. Look at the market cap.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

captainhastings said:


> I bought bitcoin off localbitcoin the moved it too cryptopia and bought the xvg for some reason  tempted to swap it back to bitcoin and buy tron now. I have a problem in not having any sort of photo id as I have the old driving licence etc being an old guy and no passport. So need to look into all that. Which was why I used localbitcoin


 my opinion is XVG and TRX may be a rocky ride

XML, ADA for mid to high risk

TenX looks ok

BNB I feel to be a future winner


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

Oioi said:


> my opinion is XVG and TRX may be a rocky ride
> 
> XML, ADA for mid to high risk
> 
> ...


 all of them seem on the wrong side of the decimal point unless I buy 2


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

captainhastings said:


> all of them seem on the wrong side of the decimal point unless I buy 2


 Then hold some VXG or TRX bags mate


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

WTF is going on with TRON???


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Due to my crypto debit cards having their visa status revoked I'll be selling btc via bank deposit, NO ID required. Market value +5% (4% cheaper than local btc)

Deposited straight to your wallet or exchange of your choice from my segwit wallet so low fees.

Pm for info


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Set up to sell all cryptos for bank deposit guys


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Due to my crypto debit cards having their visa status revoked I'll be selling btc via bank deposit, NO ID required. Market value +5% (4% cheaper than local btc)
> 
> Deposited straight to your wallet or exchange of your choice from my segwit wallet so low fees.
> 
> Pm for info


 Wish you had posted this a hour ago


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Easiest way to get crypto is sign up to reolut, which is an online banking app..then exchange money to euro..which is all instant. Then transfer euros to gdax, and buy your BTC,eth, ltc there...then either trade on gdax or transfer to another rxchange.. full guide

https://quickpenguin.net/cheap-bitcoin-uk/


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

captainhastings said:


> typical I am with nationwide


 So am I...just get reolut app

.it's cheaper any way..

https://quickpenguin.net/cheap-bitcoin-uk/


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

Oioi said:


> get yourself in our kik group "UKM cash addicts" or add me "crypto_head"


 Can't find group..can you add me 'edinburgheire'


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

So will LTC and BTC be going up or down in the next day or two do you think? Anyone?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> So will LTC and BTC be going up or down in the next day or two do you think? Anyone?


 Ltc testing $300 possibly

Btc itching to break out


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Everyone should be added now


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

Is there anyway to find out the rate at which i bought coins?

bought XRP, XLM and TRX, but cant remember what the $ was when i bought it ( i didnt right it down  ) how do i get my exact transaction info?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

123456qwerty said:


> Is there anyway to find out the rate at which i bought coins?
> 
> bought XRP, XLM and TRX, but cant remember what the $ was when i bought it ( i didnt right it down  ) how do i get my exact transaction info?


 under your order history it'll have a btc figure, you may need to convert into GBP at the time and date you bought


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

HIT-BTC is a s**t exchange. You can't buy whatever amount of coin you want. For example, you can only buy ICX in 100s, so you can buy 100, but not 105 or 104. So you end up with little bits of coin left over after a trade which are too small to trade for other coins. I would avoid this shitty exchange.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

123456qwerty said:


> Is there anyway to find out the rate at which i bought coins?
> 
> bought XRP, XLM and TRX, but cant remember what the $ was when i bought it ( i didnt right it down  ) how do i get my exact transaction info?


 There's apps to track your purchases, current prices and profits. I'm using blockfolio but there are others.


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

https://www.cryptocompare.com


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

edinburgheire said:


> https://www.cryptocompare.com


 my go to portfolio


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

edinburgheire said:


> So am I...just get reolut app
> 
> .it's cheaper any way..
> 
> https://quickpenguin.net/cheap-bitcoin-uk/


 and you can get money back in the bank using the reverse procedure ? This the bit that concerns me at the moment lol


----------



## edinburgheire (Aug 6, 2007)

captainhastings said:


> and you can get money back in the bank using the reverse procedure ? This the bit that concerns me at the moment lol


 I haven't tried yet...but I think you just cash out via your exchange to your bank? If not yes...do it in reverse...


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

edinburgheire said:


> I haven't tried yet...but I think you just cash out via your exchange to your bank? If not yes...do it in reverse...


 Just found this so looking good


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Everything is going DOWNNNNNNN!!

January Sales


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Sams said:


> Everything is going DOWNNNNNNN!!
> 
> January Sales


 Only people down are people who bought at all time highs. I'm still 300% on most of my coins.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

bonacris said:


> Only people down are people who bought at all time highs. I'm still 300% on most of my coins.


 I am still up, but not as much as two days ago lol


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Sams said:


> I am still up, but not as much as two days ago lol


 And it always surges past all time highs in the next few days


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Bought some XRP on Kraken this afternoon, sold this evening and made a tidy profit, decided to withdraw from Kraken and just use Bitstamp. Kraken is falling apart.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Bought some XRP on Kraken this afternoon, sold this evening and made a tidy profit, decided to withdraw from Kraken and just use Bitstamp. Kraken is falling apart.


 Bitstamp s**t too

Binance KUcoin cryptopia

In that order


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I made money FROM LINDA


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I made money FROM LINDA


 How much did you charge her?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

As usual [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Frandeman said:


> As usual [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=//content.invisioncic.com/r270564/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=db8f3381e96e47fbc076e35000a9f3115c22cedb2c30baeb772f90205efc2243[/IMG]


 I bet she thought it was her best investment :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

The news on TRON doesn't seem good at all.

Are people still holding or has everyone cashed out?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> Made a lot from crypto this year but make sure you don't invest more than you can afford to lose. It's obviously in a bubble at the moment and will leave a lot of people in tears.
> Check out smaller coins if you want bigger potential gains. I'm in:
> 
> deep.onion- anonymus currency with a huge community as they've had a airdrop, already made 8x gains on it but I'm expecting it to soar soon when the air drop stops.
> ...


 Since this post:

Deep onion- $4 to $15
Cobinhood- $0.36 to $1.35
neblio- $4.20 to $57
substratum- $0.6 to $3

Been a decent 3 weeks lol


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Since this post:
> 
> Deep onion- $4 to $15
> Cobinhood- $0.36 to $1.35
> ...


 Nice mate!

Been speaking to a fe people about crypto but none of these coins have been mentioned.

How long have you been trading and do you have an IT/trading background?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sams said:


> Nice mate!
> 
> Been speaking to a fe people about crypto but none of these coins have been mentioned.
> 
> How long have you been trading and do you have an IT/trading background?


 Used to trade forex a little but it's nothing like this, held bitcoin for a few years and started trading the smaller coins in March.
You don't really need to over analyze crypto too much, just buy in when it's not pumped too much yet and wait for the pump. The only way you can lose is when you buy into the hype of something that has already pumped, like Tron,Verge etc, maybe even Ripple now. 
It's obviously in a massive bubble atm, people are launching ICOs from their mums bedroom and making $10 mil but it's easy to make cash while it lasts.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Used to trade forex a little but it's nothing like this, held bitcoin for a few years and started trading the smaller coins in March.
> You don't really need to over analyze crypto too much, just buy in when it's not pumped too much yet and wait for the pump. The only way you can lose is when you buy into the hype of something that has already pumped, like Tron,Verge etc, maybe even Ripple now.
> It's obviously in a massive bubble atm, people are launching ICOs from their mums bedroom and making $10 mil but it's easy to make cash while it lasts.


 I bought Tron at 0.08 watched it hit 0.3 and held thinking this new announcement would make it hit 1 dollar.

Looks like the owner is cashing out, there doesn't seem to be any Alibaba partnership etc.

Not sure if I should cash out now, or wait until sunday to see if any news is announced.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

@Oioi How much ZCL you hodling and how much do you think BTCP will be short and long term?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> @Oioi How much ZCL you hodling and how much do you think BTCP will be short and long term?


 More than a shiity stick's worth 

BTCP I predict will trade between BTG and BCH initially. $600 being a reserved estimate.


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Oioi said:


> More than a shiity stick's worth
> 
> BTCP I predict will trade between BTG and BCH initially. $600 being a reserved estimate.


 Haha, just over 3 myself ?. $600 not bad! I hope so!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

@SimpleLimit - Please tell me you cashed some out mate


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sams said:


> I bought Tron at 0.08 watched it hit 0.3 and held thinking this new announcement would make it hit 1 dollar.
> 
> Looks like the owner is cashing out, there doesn't seem to be any Alibaba partnership etc.
> 
> Not sure if I should cash out now, or wait until sunday to see if any news is announced.


 I'd sell it, just a pump and dump imo. Their whitepaper is a joke.

Check out deep onion it's still very small with a huge community as they've been running an airdrop. You receive extra coins each week for just making a few forum posts, I'm holding 2000 coins and getting 130 or so per week for free. The price will likely start to surge higher when the airdrop stops aswell.
That and Binance are the only ones I'm holding long term at the moment, supposedly Binance is the fastest company to grow to a billion $ valuation whilst already being profitable. They use 20% of their profits to buy tokens and burn them each quarter aswell, next burn is at the end of this month I think, that should send the price up.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> I made money FROM LINDA


 Was watching that.. I got lucky in Noble


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

It is a bit quiet in here......


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it best to cash out to bitcoin or eth atm? (using coin base)

Also if I transfer to coinbase, is it worth leaving it in BTC as its low?

Think I am cashing out of Tron.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> It is a bit quiet in here......


 Instagram bitch


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Instagram bitch


 Whats going on in Instagram lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> Whats going on in Instagram lol


 Got a UKM altcoins group

@Oioi is your man


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> Got a UKM altcoins group
> 
> @Oioi is your man


 oioi get me in bro, what's the group called?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> oioi get me in bro, what's the group called?


 UKM cash addicts ?


----------



## vaDImadi (Jan 11, 2018)

These fees suck !

I just deposited a taster amount of £300 and the amount that has hit Binance is £275, somehow managed to lose £25 along the way ha really bad


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Hope everyone had bag fulls of vechain. Rebranding coming soon


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

Sams said:


> @SimpleLimit - Please tell me you cashed some out mate


 Haha na mate I fvcked up lol, was up 50k now still up 15k but fck fck fck


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SimpleLimit said:


> Haha na mate I fvcked up lol, was up 50k now still up 15k but fck fck fck


 Lesson learned?


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

SimpleLimit said:


> Haha na mate I fvcked up lol, was up 50k now still up 15k but fck fck fck


 Why didn't you cash in some of it!!.

Sorry, haven't dabbled myself, isn't it worth taking some profit and cashing in on it and leaving some in there to develop? Or is it not worth it once, things are transferred back to BC\EH and back to cash?


----------



## SimpleLimit (Aug 13, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Lesson learned?


 Not really lol,



Imy79 said:


> Why didn't you cash in some of it!!.
> 
> Sorry, haven't dabbled myself, isn't it worth taking some profit and cashing in on it and leaving some in there to develop? Or is it not worth it once, things are transferred back to BC\EH and back to cash?


 I was dreaming about the coin hitting 1 usd, would of had 150k then lol


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

SimpleLimit said:


> Not really lol,
> 
> I was dreaming about the coin hitting 1 usd, would of had 150k then lol


 15K is better than nothing!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

bonacris said:


> Hope everyone had bag fulls of vechain. Rebranding coming soon


 5 VEN

Lambo on pre order


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 5 VEN
> 
> Lambo on pre order


 Could get 2.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Anyone looking at HPB high performance blockchain. Just on CMC 2days. Low circulating supply and only on one exchange atm


----------



## captainhastings (Dec 15, 2017)

Is it the done thing to store as much as possible off line in wallets ? I am dealing with pea nuts at the moment. 30 quid here and there. But I am worried if I walk away for a year then come back and that 30 has turned into some thing significant and the exchange has vanished I am bolloxed. On the other hand if I down load my 30 quid into a wallet and get hammered with charges for downloading it would make a big hole. Guess I need to find out the charges. With cryptopia at the moment.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Can anyone help, my money has disappeared!!

I sold tron to btc yesterday and then transferred btc back to my coinbase account but it has gone missing and not landed in coinbase since yesterday.

Is there anything I can do or anyone I can contact ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Sams said:


> Can anyone help, my money has disappeared!!
> 
> I sold tron to btc yesterday and then transferred btc back to my coinbase account but it has gone missing and not landed in coinbase since yesterday.
> 
> Is there anything I can do or anyone I can contact ?


 Ignore, found it


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Sams said:


> Can anyone help, my money has disappeared!!
> 
> I sold tron to btc yesterday and then transferred btc back to my coinbase account but it has gone missing and not landed in coinbase since yesterday.
> 
> Is there anything I can do or anyone I can contact ?


 Do you have the transaction ID, should be able to see where it is with that.

Edit - are you sure they've not sent you a confirmation email, for you to authorise the transaction.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Denied said:


> Do you have the transaction ID, should be able to see where it is with that.
> 
> Edit - are you sure they've not sent you a confirmation email, for you to authorise the transaction.


 Exactly that fella, was in a rush to leave work and had some clients drinks, so didnt confirm the email. Luckily it went back to Binance


----------



## vaDImadi (Jan 11, 2018)

So i have dumped £500 into VEchain

Its not exactly a cheap coing at around $6 a pop but its got so much potential so just bought myself 104 of em and gonna leave it to grow, hopefully the can reach 1k each

Looking for a cheap coin next that i can pump and dump, any good up and comers people can recommend ?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> UKM cash addicts ?


 Can't find the group, think @Oioi needs to add me in?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Sams said:


> Can't find the group, think @Oioi needs to add me in?


 He does

Get in there ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Sams said:


> Can't find the group, think @Oioi needs to add me in?


 PM me your name i'll sort it


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Plenty places in the gropu left if any one wants to jump in 

@Sams just waiting on a working username mate


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

@oiioadd me in please boxey73

cheers


----------



## 123456qwerty (May 20, 2012)

@oiio same, can you add me... mcewen07

thanks


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Bitcoin dropped $1,736.84 (13.21%) over the past 24 hours, maybe time to buy on the dip?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> Bitcoin dropped $1,736.84 (13.21%) over the past 24 hours, maybe time to buy on the dip?
> 
> View attachment 149249


 THE END IS NEAR!

It might, then again, this might not be the bottom of this correction.

No bottom in sight yet.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @Tomahawk are you still sticking to your guns?


 Hey, sorry I've been away for a few weeks. Yeah to be honest I was surprised by how far Bitcoin shot up. I do think it seems to have hit a peak and will drop in the near future, but it's likely to do so by end of Jan, so it looks like I lost that bet. Feel free to pm your account details. (Or I can email you an amazon voucher if you prefer)


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

Just about to get into this! I have a mate who is doing pretty well with various altcoins at the moment and he has suggested i sign up with Kraken to get started. Currently verified to Tier 2 but taking an age to get verified to Tier 3 but itching to get started.

Have about £10k to invest initially, would you consider chucking some at some of the more established coins like Ripple etc for the long term hold and chuck teh rest at newer coins or just look for startup and early stuff for the lot?

Also, my pal says to change my cash into bitcoin for buying but others tell me to go for Eth as its quicker?

Bit uneducated at the moment but i am one of those people that when i get into it i learn everything i can and pick it up fast so any starting advice to get me on my way would be blinding !


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

oldfella said:


> Just about to get into this! I have a mate who is doing pretty well with various altcoins at the moment and he has suggested i sign up with Kraken to get started. Currently verified to Tier 2 but taking an age to get verified to Tier 3 but itching to get started.
> 
> Have about £10k to invest initially, would you consider chucking some at some of the more established coins like Ripple etc for the long term hold and chuck teh rest at newer coins or just look for startup and early stuff for the lot?
> 
> ...


 Never stick your money into just one coin always diversify. This one is a good video explaining this:






Binance is one of the better exchanges to use, but Kraken is fine. Google sending money to coinbase via Revolut, and then another search for 'buying directly from GDAX for free with limit orders. As mentioned Data dash, bull and bear, and Crypto Lark are all good channels for learning, and latest news.

definitely buy either ETH or LTC on GDAX and then transfer to the exchange you want to use as cheaper and quicker. then if you need to buy BTC to trade on that exchange simply swap it there. sending BTC directly from GDAX is slow and expensive.


----------



## oldfella (May 10, 2016)

leechild4 said:


> Never stick your money into just one coin always diversify. This one is a good video explaining this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate will have a look when i get home from work! So using coinbase to get actual money out into a bank i assume?

So you are suggesting i open a Gdax acct and pay my startup cash into there to buy ETH or LTC rather than depositing the money directly into Kraken etc as its free?


----------



## leechild4 (Mar 14, 2013)

oldfella said:


> Cheers mate will have a look when i get home from work! So using coinbase to get actual money out into a bank i assume?
> 
> So you are suggesting i open a Gdax acct and pay my startup cash into there to buy ETH or LTC rather than depositing the money directly into Kraken etc as its free?


 ahh i didn't know you could deposit straight into Kraken, that could work i suppose. When you sign up for coinbase the same login details work for GDAX as they are one and the same thing, just CB is for beginners, and GDAX for more advanced


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

oldfella said:


> Have about £10k to gamble initially,


 Fixed that for you ;p


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

oldfella said:


> Just about to get into this! I have a mate who is doing pretty well with various altcoins at the moment and he has suggested i sign up with Kraken to get started. Currently verified to Tier 2 but taking an age to get verified to Tier 3 but itching to get started.
> 
> Have about £10k to invest initially, would you consider chucking some at some of the more established coins like Ripple etc for the long term hold and chuck teh rest at newer coins or just look for startup and early stuff for the lot?
> 
> ...


 Ripple is very much not established, nor safe, nor decentralised. Not saying money can't be made but it's not a blue chip, long hold


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope you guys sold everything before the CME deluge.

Where do you think the bottom will be?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Hope you guys sold everything before the CME deluge.
> 
> Where do you think the bottom will be?


 No one fu**ing knows


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> No one fu**ing knows


 Next three hours will be exciting. ETH is looking interesting.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Goranchero said:


> Hope you guys sold everything before the CME deluge.
> 
> Where do you think the bottom will be?


 Cash waiting when it gets there


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

ETH moon incoming?


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> ETH moon incoming?


 Eth is a better trading pair anyway.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

bonacris said:


> Eth is a better trading pair anyway.


 Lets hope February will be more fun than January.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Lets hope February will be more fun than January.


 @Oioi

Get that c**t in Kik


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Guys have any of you looked at origintrail (trac) similar to vechain and waltonchain but can link platforms. Only on IDEX and Etherdelta at the moment so it will rocket when it hits bigger exchanges


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> @Oioi
> 
> Get that c**t in Kik


 Hasn't started out that way bro, look at today's drop, and the percentage drop over a one month period ' over 6000 bucks and more that 42%. I had 400 bucks in my account to buy gear, it's now 230 bucks, LOL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Hasn't started out that way bro, look at today's drop, and the percentage drop over a one month period ' over 6000 bucks and more that 42%. I had 400 bucks in my account to buy gear, it's now 230 bucks, LOL
> 
> View attachment 150079


 I'm bleeding here


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Chll haha that was a nice bottom.....All is well


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> Chll haha that was a nice bottom.....All is well


 Not quite.. it just dropped below 8k again. I predict it will be below 4k within a week.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Not quite.. it just dropped below 8k again. I predict it will be below 4k within a week.


 double or nothing? aha


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> double or nothing? aha


 Sure why not haha.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Sure why not haha.


 4K Gbp? or USD?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> 4K Gbp? or USD?


 USD


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> USD


 Sound


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> Not quite.. it just dropped below 8k again. I predict it will be below 4k within a week.


 not looking hopeful.

Care to pull another date and price out of a hat?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Oioi said:


> not looking hopeful.
> 
> Care to pull another date and price out of a hat?


 Lol yeah, I dunno at this point. Feel free to PM me your details for the 20 quid...


----------



## vaDImadi (Jan 11, 2018)

Claim your earnings @Oioi


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Whats the latest for everyone with money in?

Doesn't seem to be much movement for my two coins I am in, so just leaving them and forgetting about then.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bought some Ontology the other day, nice little pump on that this week.

Anyone else snapped up any bargains lately in this sh1tty market?


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

Sams said:


> Whats the latest for everyone with money in?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be much movement for my two coins I am in, so just leaving them and forgetting about then.


 The whole market is f**ked atm mate, nobody is doing well.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> The whole market is f**ked atm mate, nobody is doing well.


 Been doing OK with Ontology. :thumb


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Has this market totally died, or bounced back as yet?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still dead


----------

